# My g6016v build



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw *

**********I was building an ITB setup but now going 16v g60 first 5 pages are my progress of the 16v ITB setup and im using some of the parts from this build for my g60 build********
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright never done one of these and few of my buddies have with their engines or cars so what the hell let me try it out. 
Alright im sick of my stock 8v, and want to do something over the winter/ when i get bored so i decided to build. 
































































(92 vw gti, Cali car with check engine light, Digi 1 8v)
This is going to be a slow build and a somewhat budget build. I hope to have a one stop place for other people wanting to do a 16v ITB setup on mega squirt. Im planning on taking my time so it might be a while before complete.
Kinda like a huge how to.








The vortex has helped me out a ton and i feel like i should give back some how. 
Feel free to chime in if you feel that im doing something backwards or you have a better way to do it. 
Alright first thing I bought was a 2.0 16v. The bottom end was rebuilt by some engine builder out in CEPA, I took most of it apart today and it seems to look good. I got a killer deal on it $150 for a 2.0 rebuilt bottom end, 1.8l 16v head, and extra 1.8l block with pistons, and tons of random 16v engine pieces. 
















My iphone messed up while taking the other pics so thats all i got of the engine. I might add more later. 
I also forgot to take a picture of the head before i started to disassemble but its basically a super dirty used 1.8l 16v head (we all know what those look like). Here is when i start to find out why i got such a killer deal on everything. The lower intake mani was stuck onto the head. The bolts that hold the lower mani were stripped out and my only option was to drill out the bolts to get them apart. 
























nothing glamours but its a start to the project. I basically disassembled the whole head while still leaving the valves and buckets inplace. The head has no cracks just a little old and can use a rebuild like im doing. 
When i got the mani off of the head i discovered the head was prob left outside for some time. (probably a junk yard find that he pulled) Take a look at the intake ports!!
























can you find the hidden treasure in one <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0"> so ya good thing im going to be doing a P&P along with hot tanking the head to get all that crud out of it. 
*I guess do you think i can save the valves? they probably just need to be buffed up you think or is it a bad idea to reuse them?*

After I got done cleaning my mess up from drilling the bolt heads out. I got my sawzall out and eyeballed up the lower mani, then went to town. Like I said this will be a budget build so I plan to try and keep it simple. 








Thats it for today, ill post some of the other stuff I bought tomorrow. 
Stay Tuned!! 
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.verruckt.com/smile/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0"> 
_Modified by LO-vw at 3:22 PM 10-16-2008_

_Modified by LO-vw at 3:35 PM 10-16-2008_

_Modified by LO-vw at 3:13 PM 6-21-2009_


_Modified by LO-vw at 10:52 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## glDEST97 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (LO-vw)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok so what im bored and i dont want to go to bed right now because their is an angry Fiancee (sp) upstairs








Well in the past week or so ive been slowly collecting parts. 
I got some GSXR 750 ITB's they are 45 inlet i believe and 42mm exit. I scored these for 50 bux on ebay!!








Reason I went with the 42mm size was, Cost, ease of tuning (it seemed like alot of other people used them with tuning success), and im going with mild upgrades for most of the build. 
At h20 I scored some racing valve springs from autotech for $85 bux!!








and a 1.8t fuel rail with FPR for around $20 shipped








I have some other stuff in the mail hopefully and ill post when I receive them with around the price I paid so people can get an idea. 
If anyone has any new or newish parts laying around for a build like this please let me know as im in need


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (glDEST97)*

[x] track this thread? <--- Check


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (359Bailey1320)*

what the hell is that red thing in the intake port?







I wouldn't re-use those valves. If you're replacing the springs and P&Ping you might as well start fresh. I'll be starting a similar build once I get my credit card debt under control


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (nick526)*

Watching. If you need some assistance let me know!


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Remember to check that you have the 6 piece center main bearing! Two piece is the sucks.
Once you get the valves out you can clean them up with a wire wheel and better asses their condition.
If they're junk the VW-approved method of throwing the exhaust valves away is to cut them in half and throw them in a bucket of water. Sodium filled...








Also clean up the combustion chambers first and check for cracks between the valve seats and spark plug hole.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_[x] track this thread? <--- Check

times two http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (Gabe.)*

nice. i know who im turnin to when i build my rabbit motor http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*









thanks for the help guys!
that red thing in the intake port in the first pic is some electrical connector that was tossed down in the intake lol it will come out just thought it might add some extra CFM for now so it will stay in there until it gets cleaned








The combustion chambers look real clean and i didn't see any cranks. I will double check today but from that aspect it looks good. I was kinda shocked how ugly the intake ports are because the rest of the head looks no where near that bad condition.
Ill be taking the head to P&R here soon (724 837 7590 so i don't forget the number) They are going to hot tank it along with 3 angle valve job, deck it, and disassemble/reassemble. I know how to disassemble the head and re assemble however I hate using that huge c clamp thing and i don't have any of the tools for access for free. If i would buy the tool it might come out a tad cheaper but im not that worried i've been real busy laity so its one less thing to worry about.
I have a better camera so i need to find that as well.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Oh forgot to add
Carl Yes that's one of the things I did when i took apart the block. The good 6 piece bearing is in the middle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

Nothing huge going on, i just had some spare time to tear down the ITB's
I took out the choke plates and rods along with the whole controller and fuel rail. 
Those are going on ebay if anyone wants them...








Next ill have to go to the hardware store and find some bungs/plugs to plug the holes in the ITBs where the old choke plates went. you can see the holes going through the side of the body. 








Along with the fuel injector.
I dont know what to do with this area.... part of me says just plug it, and part of me says find some Nitrous injectors and tap them for nitrous down the road....


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (mach5ive)*

Remember you're going to need some of those holes on the ITB for vacuum to the braking system....


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

yeah, and also for your load (MAP) sensor


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya I know it has 3 vacuum tubes on each TB so i think i has enough vacuum connections on it. 
Thanks for the heads up tho! 
As for right now I dont plan on using a Map sensor so i should be good. 
From what I Gather I only need 2 vacuum lines. one for the brakes and one for the FPR (and tap in some place to run my vents in the cabin)


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

how are you gonna run it without using a map sensor?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

TPS sensor alpha N stylz (If i do in fact run Mega Squirt cuz im still looking into everything.) 
I honestly haven't looked into the standalone setup too much yet. 
So if im wrong my bad, but from the little (and i mean little) from what ive read about Mega squirt I dont need to run a MAP and instead you use the Throttle Position sensor. 
This (i guess) is easier to tune with the TPS vs MAP based tuning. 
Ive tuned with TPS in the past and thats what I was hoping to do again











_Modified by LO-vw at 6:01 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Ok a tiny update, Im kinda just stuck working on parts right now as 
A: Everything I have is real dirty
B: I need alot of my other parts to come in so I can hot tank everything at the same time
C: I have to send the head off to get cleaned/machined/ checked out to see if I can save the valves. 
D: Im also saving up to get married and weddings are UBER expensive!! 
So I was bored and did some real basic measurements using some string and a tape measure. 
I wanted to get an idea on how long i needed to make the runners to get a "tuned" length. I just didn’t want to slap everything together and hope my length is decent. 
I’m no pro at any of this but i do it for fun.
I need to call TT and ask them at what RPM does the 276 :hint hint: make peak power, and at what RPM is the header tuned for (I would like to use the TT but dont know if money will allow it right now). 
I want to get everything kinda close *IF* I can but i don't think that’s going to happen with the ITB's but it will be close i hope.
I did a few calculations using 3ed wave for induction (2ed is better but nothing im doing is perfect and 2ed wave is harder to accomplish in tight areas.)
So the lengths that I have come up with and the following RPM
A tuned runner at 4000 RPM I would need around a 24” runner length
A tuned runner at 6000 RPM I would need around a 16” runner length
At my old job we would just rapid prototype some runners and throw it on the dyno for a few tests and find out some actual real life data, well I cant do that so off I go to measure what Im working with already nothing bolted up
So my basic measurements are
valve to cylinder head port =3.25"
My cut and not finished intake mani = 2.25"
and the throttle body length is=3.5"
So im looking around 9" with out anything coupled together. 
So then I went to my car for a rough estimate of how much room im working with. I measured from my 8v head to the upper rad support. This gives me around 14”. If I work out my radiator issues (drop it lower or use a different radiator) then I might be able to get around 18” or more to the front of the grill. 
So ill need some long silicone couplers, welded pipe or real long bell mouths








Now I have some things to think about and hopefully some of you masters of the art can chime in and let me know what you think about my calculations.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

sounds like you know what you're doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think the MS box has an integral MAP, that's why I assumed you were gonna run speed density. I'm gonna do a little homework on the alpha N system tonight, sounds interesting for an ITB setup...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

No updates besides I got some little parts in today
ABF coolant flange
ABA windage tray
Exhaust studs
Exhaust gaskets
Intake mani-head gasket
oil cooler seal 
coolant flange for temp sensor on side of head with spacer if i need it. 
Valve cover gasket but missing the half moon things (if anyone is willing to hook me up with these ill pay shipping)


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

More parts








Light weight lifters 8$ a piece including shipping!!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

im gonna keep an eye on this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im bout to start piecing my ish together


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Some little Updates 
My budget has kinda been taken away for this for a month or two however im still trying to find good deal on parts and trying to keep things going. 
On a side note I got First Place on Sunday in the MK2 class.








Got some Freebies from my buddy Geoff he is building a sick 2.0 1.8t and most of his stuff is hand made. 
He sent me this stuffs 
















I was super excited for this stuff ( I guess i just always assumed) however the power steering runs off a V belt on the ABA.... and ya I don't want that... So anyone know how to run one serp belt and keep my power steering? 
Due to my clearance issues with the road i also got my Oil pan reinforced. 








I also sent out my ABA crank pulley to get machined. 
Some more stuff should be coming any day now as well. 
I need to get alot of parts sand blasted and Powder coated so thats going to take some time as well.








Worst comes to worst ill take out the P/S but i dont really want to do that.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Ditch the PS stuff. i did on mine and have looked back, and its been over 2 years now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

power steering out the window!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

idk man im going to try and make it work


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

I would avoid using silicone couplers as runners. My original manifold was just 2"id couplers connecting the ITBs to the manifold. It was good enough to get the car up and running, but it's not a good long-term solution. Under vacuum, the couplers will pulse, and the air path was far from ideal. Going from 42mm ITB exit (1.65") to 2.0" then back down to ~1.75" (if the oval port was circular)
I needed to find some tubing that was close to the inner diameter of the ITBs and manifold to keep the cross section consistent. 16 gauge 1.75" od aluminum tubing fit the bill perfectly - 1.62" id
I originally bought two 90 degree mandrel aluminum bends from http://www.velocityair.cc/stockelbows.htm The plan was to cut them in half at the bend, squish them down to the oval port shape, then have them welded on.
Here's the mock-up








They didn't squish real well, since the mandrel bending made the outer radius thinner than the inner radius, so it just kinda flattened the outside. I got it close, but they just seemed to be too short for my liking.
So I bought four 45 degree 1.75" aluminum bends, cut 2" off one leg from each one, squished it down nicely, and with very little grinding, was able to wedge them inside the manifold. Once it's welded up, I'll smooth the transition out internally. Then to match the 1.9" od of the ITBs, I took the 2" sections I cut off, cut them lenthwise, and put them over the tube ends, and it's almost perfect match, just needs a little weld filler. I'm hoping some 1.875" straight coolant hose from NAPA will work as a coupler, I haven't had a chance to buy some yet.
I'll try and snap some pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I know vacuum and the silicone could be an issue but I didnt think I would be able to see them pulse. 
I have some ideas on what to run and most dont involve using long lengths of silicone tube, but thanks! Follow up pictures would be cool! What final length did you decide on for your runners.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_Ditch the PS stuff. i did on mine and have looked back, and its been over 2 years now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's because you live in bumpkinville. I like being able to parallel park.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's an updated pic with the new runners. Basically these bring the pipes out further from the head, then angle down enough to clear the alternator and still fit the ITBs under the core support.
Ultimately, runner length is dictated by the amount of room available. These are 8" long, which gives me about 8" of room to the core support brace. I have the same ITBs with the original rubber horns, which is 5.5" in length, only leaving about 2.5" for an air filter to fit.
The manifold is about an 1", and you measured the port length at 3.25", which gives me a total length of almost 18"
I can probably extend it an inch if need be, or easily subtract length, I haven't decided how long it should be yet, I'm thinking a target of 5500 RPM (4K to 7K RPM band) that gives ~16" length
I tried to mock up the ABA serpentine setup (A/C bracket), and it wouldn't fit at all, so that's one thing you need to watch out for.









_Modified by xr4tic at 11:18 PM 10-17-2008_


_Modified by xr4tic at 11:40 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

love the look of the car!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Super bored today so i was like ok got to do something. 
I kinda have an idea of what i want to do for the runners so i decided to start to plug and work on the ITB's
Nothing to fancy but went out and bought some 5/16x18 allen head plugs, a drill bit, and a tap. 









Then went to town and drilled and taped the old choke plate holes. 








then you just put the plug in my camera battery died so no pic. 
Next i want to plug the injector hole. Here is where IDK what to do. I want to just go get some Brass barb hardware 3/16 x 1/8 barb and tapered pipe thread fittings and make sure I have enough vacuum lines for the brakes and FPR. 
The Throttle bodies have 3 taps for vacuum connections on each body, two in front of the plate and 1 behind the plate. 
Im thinking this is enough for hook ups but I dont want to have to redo it down the road. 
My other idea is to either just plug the holes or put Nitrous injectors in the holes but I need to find some injectors and get an idea of the thread size first. 
I got some real cool parts in the mail but one got damaged in shipping







so its at the post office to see ill get the insurance money, and the other one some how shipped to my parents house














so ya i have them but I dont








Im going to clean up my mess and probably try and attempt to tear down each throttle body so i can clean everything and throw stuff in the Powder coat pile


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow dont take the ITBS fully apart unless you have the right phillips head and some time on your hands. I only stripped one screw wow what a PITA


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Not a huge update, I sent the head off to the shop to get 3 angle valve job, cleaned, and decked. I also will be able to find out if i need to get new valves or not. They are going over the head to make sure its all in tip top shape. 
I will also be doing the P&P work to it. 
Summit racing delivered my P&P kit today, well in the pictures online they make it look so tiny i thought i could use it with my dremel but ya... got to go buy an electric drill now that has a shank size like an air grinder. 
In other news ive been scratch away at this Fuc|< tard valve cover. 
Ive never polished anything like this before so i wanted to try it well ya, i figured out why i never polished anything before lol its a bitch . 
here it is at 60 grit. 
Man my shoulder and arm have grown like 2 inchs sanding away at this thing lol 








I would still be working on it but i thought i would be getting some trick or treaters today so i stopped to await their arrival but i guess no one does it around here. if my arm stops hurting ill continue tomorrow.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

wow thats weird you can see where the fins use to be in the picture but you cant see them on the valve cover 
Spoooky!!!








edit: Owned a page on my own post lol so here is a pic











_Modified by LO-vw at 5:32 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_









if you need any help polishing the valve cover or doing the P&P work, dont hesitate to ask, ive dont both before if you need a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You're gonna want something a bit more delicate than an electric drill for doing the p&p. Basically look for a heavy duty dremel, probably called an electric die grinder. I use an air powered one.








If you're doing any cast iron, or even for making aluminum work go quicker, pick up a few various carbide cutters.








Those are single flute ones, I think double flute are the way to go for metal. Just be careful not to overheat them, once you do they're junk. Otherwise they'll last a long long time.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya i just noticed i typed in electric drill... oops 
I meant electric die grinder. 








this one to be exact. 
It looks a bit longer then i would like but i guess thats how they work. 
It also spins to fast so i need to get a load/speed controller to get it to the rpm's that are best for the job.
I opted out to getting those carbide tips. If i find im struggling with the tools i have then ill order some. Its just aluminum and if im careful the stone bit should work.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Stone sucks. The aluminum clogs it. The summit kit with the cartridge rolls works pretty good, though.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You love lube.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2dr)*

Single fluted are great for aluminum, double or diamond ones for steel or cast iron. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (secondgen)*

This should give you an idea of what you're looking for.








My head, supposedly ported and polished by Oettinger.








Goes with this.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Cool can i come by and take a look at that bad boy


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (LO-vw)*

Tiny update
Just got my head back, good news everything looks good including the valves. It just needs 8 new valve guides so thats not bad. 
I also got all the stuff to start to port and polish the head. So I decided to start on the intake manifold first to see how the drill acts and how easy/hard this is going to be. 
Well its not as bad as i thought it was going to be, its just going to take FOR EVER lol
here is a teaser of the intake manifold. Its not done yet so its rough still. 








now to wash up and head to the g2g pizza time


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (LO-vw)*

I sent U some pulleys!!! UPS 1ZRV98080302160369
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

finally!!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Little update. I scored a vr6 120 amp alt for 25 shipped on ebay, its kinda beat up but i want to rebuild it. I priced everything out and its uber cheap to do. 
Got 80 % of it appart. for 2 reasons, One to have the two halfs powder coated and to repair everything. 
here are what it looks like now, and ill have pics of what it looks finished. 
























thats the two half's when you first pull it apart ^ 
















Now i need to have some one undo the pully bolt because i dont have an impact gun








And all just in time for the office











_Modified by LO-vw at 5:59 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I expect more frequent updates than this dude...

Quit slacking.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

srsly


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Lol well the brakes kinda got put on the project until after the first of the year. (unless i get a bonus or something)
My pets needed some unexpected surgery, and checkups so got to get some ish around the house worked on before my motor project. 
Probably wont be many updates until after the first of the year. 
I did port all of the intake ports on the head. 
Man just the little bit of work that I did should surly improve flow. It was so rough inside that thing and i cant believe how sharp some of the turns are for the valves. 
its no stage 3 job but I don't have a flow bench and there are enough ways to improve the flow from stock i felt satisfied with the work. 
I think the exhaust will be next weekend 
Im too busy modding phones now


















_Modified by LO-vw at 7:51 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

So since your going slack off and be responcible... Can I borrow your die-grinder lol?


----------



## fusor (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

the reason for seeing the fins after sanding it down is because its the grain in the aluminum after casting---- it will go away taking compound to it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

cool just got some last night. plan on doing some ish this weekend.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haha. thought this was the up thread.
Hi gared.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ninja edit! ^


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

cant wait for more updates. im noting down everything, as im researching for my first ever itb build! very excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yorgerg)*

looking good garred...
i reccomend getting an 034 stg 1c computer (pricey tho)
and a 6pd kit
and a turbo


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I want your add on kit so bad










_Modified by LO-vw at 6:27 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

how are you going to connect the mani and the itbs?
ive been thinking about chopping a 16v mani down to make a short runner and just use silicon connectors to connect the two pieces
but i think i'd rather use a 20v plenum on 16v lowers


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Alright FINALLY an update. Im on vacation for work so I have some free time now. 
I finished porting and polishing the head today. 
Here are some pics, the pics make it look like I totally hacked away the head but its actually super smooth. Its my first ever p&p so it works for me. The head has to flow insanely ****ty from the factory im amazed how well it works. I smoothed out so many sharp corners and matched all the gaskets. good enough for government work







Should go Monday or Tuesday to the head shop to get assembled (I would do it my self but its included in the cleaning process)
















And remember how bad the head looked before look at her now
















I also have alot of side projects that im working on while doing the engine. When I was in California I found one of these rare single plug 8k 16v clusters. I know you cant tell what it looks like in the pictures but trust me








It was covered in dirt and some of the buttons were not working so I took it apart and going to upgrade all my int. lights to LED's and swap out this dash. the plastic housing was also discolored (must of got some brake cleaner on it) so I polished it back to get alot of the scratches and imperfections out. 
















little progress on it.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

You aren't gonna run MAP on megasquirt? Last time I checked you could only use map? *shrug* Have a few MS buddies and am MS'n my car.. i'd pick MAP over MAF any day.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

MS has an option to run with Rpm and Hall sensor instead of using MAP. Thats the plan at least. 
It called Alpha N tuning. 
Took the head into get assembled and new valve guides and 3 angle. 
Its a hot rod shop and they were very impressed with the port job, they were like wow how long did you spend on this thing it looks great?! lol and it wasn't that long 
So this is the list of work getting done to the head
-The previous owner used a screw driver to pry the cam caps off :\ so they are fixing all those issues with the cam caps and gouges in the alum.
-The cams i got were not ground properly so they are going to polish them up. 
-The previous owner also stripped and butchered the exhaust studs so i need 3 of them drilled and helicoiled (sp)
-3 angle
-new valve guides
-Assembly of the valve train with new high rev valve springs. 
hopefully should be a stout 1.8l 16v head




_Modified by LO-vw at 6:33 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Rad.
I approve of this engine.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

garred trust me, as a novice to standalone you'll want to use map... it would be simple to do even on itbs
all you need is a vac signal behind the butterfly... you might be able to get away with just one line, but i'd put a 1/8" hose fitting on each one and run them all to one line to the map...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

well ive tuned a cbr 600 to around 9-10k with out map and it wasn't too bad but it was on a dyno.
I can always switch im still looking into everything but for now thats what im leaning toward.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

not a huge update on the engine or anything however I got the car apart to swap in the new cluster with MFA (and alot of other stuff). With the new MFA cluster I need to install the whole harness out of a CE2 car along with the stalks and sensors that go with the cool add on. 
So car is torn apart and waiting on the stalks and wiring, it should of been here sat. I guess there are snowstorms everyplace besides PA so it got delayed. Hopefully monday ill get a good chunk of the wiring done with that. 
























so far the list done is.
-just got the power window regulators in
-fixed the ignition switch
-redid the headliner
-rewired all my switches for LED's
-replacing rear side glass with something special.
-alot of little random stuff thats been bugging me. 
more to come.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nothing really
Just got the MFA working and fully installed, Waiting on my window harness that im possibly getting scammed on :\
Its going to take a while like i said


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
***edit: Page owned***










_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 4:51 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

you get lazy or something?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol naw, its been cold in my half heated garage. 
I got alot of stuff done to the car just not the engine ( I figure this is more engine related post). 
I was going to post pics of the head all finished that I piked up like 2 weeks ago but ive been lazy with that. I also was doing some more polishing on my valve cover but holey crap im never going to do any polishing ever again lol its such a PITA!!
in car related news, im messing around with my speakers and interior stuff. Just sold my head unit and started to find some car audio stuff for it. Im also redoing the trunk. going to hide everything so ive been buying stuff for that. I need to go to lowes this weekend and size up some wood for what I want to do. 
Also I got dicked by a guy in California that sold me a power window center council (when i lived out there). I spent all this time on it getting it to work right and fit tight. I get all excited im done and put in switches to test it out and the switches dont fit... the PO enlarged the holes for the dash type switches (they are larger then power window switches) so now i need to find a new one


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

im pretty sure theres a power console at pickapart, if you want it just pay me back whatever it costs and shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

wait till 50% off day otherwise i think its like 20+ bux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

you need a power window console for knee bars?
i have one in my car, i need a manual window one, i'll trade you if you got one!

oh wait, i put 3 screw holes in side of mine for the standalone ecu


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
***edit: Page owned***









_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 4:51 PM 1-4-2009_

^^^is that monty green??


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya thats my old whip, that picture makes it look so bad that picture was at ECS parking lot on the way to waterfest I had to raise it up a tad.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

It wasn't raised yet in that picture. We drove rubbin all the way across PA then we raised it after we stopped for free pizza








Oh the fun times


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

no I raised it for the second time when we got pizza we were rubbing so much my pass side fender arch in the rear was falling off


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ah sneaky sneaky








does the picture you posted work for you? I no can sees it


----------



## mk2carboy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

where did u get the throttle body from. one of my freinds says u can use them of a motorcycle. is that true?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
I got some GSXR 750 ITB's they are 45 inlet i believe and 42mm exit. I scored these for 50 bux on ebay!!










from page 1 i think second post


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

you should check out my old build tread. in my sig under new stuff


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nothing new over here engine wise, I forget if I told you my head is finished or not but wow does it look good








I recently had some engine parts cleaned Ex.
Alternator housing
Alt bracket
Oil pan
Still unsure of what color to paint random stuff in the engine bay, kinda leaning toward gloss black but idk
I bought some of that bed liner from dupli color, I got the spray paint can style for my oil pan. 
Turned out ok, but wow i would NEVER use that on my bed liner it would take forever to do and i dont think its as rugged as I would want it for a bed liner
I thought I took a Picture of it but I guess not, if anyone wants one lmk. 
I got some goodies in the mail today and the past few weeks.
Thanks to my boy out in Cali cyclops594 he hooked me up with all my Recaro parts to fix my seats. 
Fixed both of my blusters (outter lower on each seat) 








Thats what the drive side looked like when I took it out, along with all the foam that static cling onto me that you don't see








My passenger side seat mesh ( the material mixed with rubber to hold the butt pad from falling through) was cracked and ripped so i fixed that as well, along with the automatic reclining issue I had on both seats








Today these special puppies came in today. So excited for these, I can finally get a real alignment and not blow through tires like in two days. It also make driving safe again lol 









Alot of other stuff that im working on is redoing my air ride and rear trunk configuration. Hiding everything. I hope to have that finished this weekend (as long as my new air valves come in)
Thought I would share and kinda give some sort of update that im not dead


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

what happans with ITB's?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

makes girls scream!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates or ban


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol that was just the other day
and today i posted what i did with the ipod hookup im working over here mr dont you worry about it








I cant wait to drive her again!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha. i see my boy hooked ya up with some bolsters too


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yep! and he has alot of other stuff in the works for me


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

werd.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

for the most part the car is back together (besides trunk, and rear popouts) got some random stuff still to touch up and put on but for the most part all the interior stuff is on.
























My new valves for the airbags came in, thanks for the hook up from my boys over at BDA (Zack and Jason).
I bought these to reduce my overall leak points thinking the manifold would help. It does but it has 2 gauge ports so that kinda goes against what I was trying to do.. oh well still better then what I had i feel. 
This is an old picture when I first installed them to get things running but you can see all the joints and possible places for the valves to leak. 








Now the new manifold valves 









Also its taken forever but amazing detail was taken when making my custom 16v serp pulley. 
Thanks GEOFF! your the man!!








I hope to finish the trunk this weekend, and possibly install the windows this week as well. 
I need to clean up the house and it will be a good reason for the wifey to help me install them


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

i hope that pulley didnt cost you an arm and a leg? i had 2 of them made (16v and my 20v) for $15 a pop at carquest


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It was a monster garage FREEBIE








Thanks agian Geoff!!
I know what went into this pulley and i doubt car quest did anywhere near nice of a job. 
I want your 6 speed add on Ricky !!!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Are those the AB swithches on the center counsil above the ash tray?
Looking sweet. Can't wait for a ride in May!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

those are power window switches my friend


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Hmm I just used an ABF crank pulley. No modifying to be had.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Couldn't find one or wanted to look for one, so this was the cheaper easier option








Good info tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

get your leaks fixed??!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya found two more today but I think im good now. I might need one more fitting but I think i mounted one of my lines in a new spot so it could be good. 
The place who mounted my tires in cali didnt know what was going on and one of my wheels has a major leak though the valve stem so I need to take that in and get fixed


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

who mounted your tires here??


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That goodyear place on blackstone 
decent guys, bad valve stems 
they also mounted the tread backwards and had to redo them twice lol


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

dood, quit being lazy


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

how did you get those two pieces apart?

did you undo all the crimps that hold the windings to that black piece? if so whats the trick? did they recrimp without breaking?

also, what did this crank pulley start its life out?










_Modified by yeayeayea at 11:32 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_
how did you get those two pieces apart?


Mine were crimped and it was a PITA to get it off, just worked it a ton with a bunch of sharp objects and it slowly widdled away. I will recrimp them and solder them when I go back to paint everything. 
There are two versions, early and late and i think the early ones are easy and soldered on and late are crimped. I could have that backwards tho. 


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_
also, what did this crank pulley start its life out?











Started out as a regular ole aba 8v pulley


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updates!?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hopefully Friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet. you need to bring the car out one of these days !


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I guess some of you know about this but anyone else following the thread has not seen this. 
I finished my truck for my bag setup. Got some wiring to clean up but for the most part its done. 
Before








After


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_sweet. you need to bring the car out one of these days !


Got to finish my update for Friday or this weekend and then I can drive it again








some of the parts came today


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Steve0
We NEEEED to have that fender welding/cutting g2g soon!!
I want to drive the rear lower


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Teaser








Just got to wait for more parts hopefully any day now they should arrive


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think your K member fell off


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I see what you did there. 
Oh and you better have this back together may 3rd!!!


_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 10:13 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

all i got to say is it ****ing sux!!!!!!
and my hands and arms are blacker then oboma








its not coming off to easily lol


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

whats holding the motor up?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_all i got to say is it ****ing sux!!!!!!
and my hands and arms are blacker then oboma








its not coming off to easily lol 

I take it you aren't that black then


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_whats holding the motor up?










who said there is a motor in there









_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
I take it you aren't that black then










only on the weekends and some holidays http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
who said there is a motor in there











oh dear


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

weekend is wasted away, parts didnt show up :\ 
Another reason why NJ people suck


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

16v going in nao?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

hmmmmm.....I wonder..............
All I know is that it had better be done in T minus 22 days and counting!


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_weekend is wasted away, parts didnt show up :\ 
Another reason why NJ people suck


dont blame it on all of the nj dubbers...just that one...
i like what i see btw...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
dont blame it on all of the nj dubbers...just that one...
i like what i see btw...


Ya sorry kinda ruined my weekend I was a bit salty








Got the parts in, should have some pics soon.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

yeah im tired of coming in here and seing no progress :/


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Car is back together and im going to shower and go clean it for the first time this year


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Pics in the shower or it didnt happen!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Pics in the shower or it didnt happen!










alignment is too far out of wack i can smell the tires burning on the road lol
My steering spline also poped off while i was driving FUN!!!
going to wash tomorrow after alignment and inspection


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I thought you just had it aligned the day you tinted your pop outs?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i did :\


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Suxorz


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updatez?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

im poor


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lawl, you can help me build my motor then


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

thats the plan


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

Any more info on the Alty rebuild?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got all the parts, just need to get it powder coated and i have to wait on my ITB runner tubes. 
Guess I could start on that...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

well guys just recently got handed some go fast parts. 
Thinking about ditching the ITB idea and go g60 16v.
Thoughts? 
Tuning would be a hell of a lot easier as I could buy a chipped digi 1 ECU that runs off MAP and its daily drivable. 
Power would be the same.. and not to many 16v g60's running around...


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (LO-vw)*

X 1000 for 16v G60


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Switching gears now and working on the G60 part of the engine, updates to come later today!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sorry for the long delay but I just moved into a nicer area of pittsburgh so been busy with that and work. 
Here is my new engine build room







ya its messy right now, I was going to clean it but painting and cleaning parts took up too much time. 








Reason for the change is I found a 80% compete g60 motor on craigslist for cheap so i figured why not!. 








Only thing i need is Green top injectors ( i think i have that covered)
Let the modding begin! 
Alright, got alot of the main stuff sand blasted and painted. 
















I also modified my g60 throttle body to get rid of that orange slice inside the upper butterfly. 
I have a question tho, isnt the butterfly supose to totally seal in the hole? when I hold it up to the light I can see light around the edges, this would mean i need to adjust the throttle stop screw right?
If you look at the upper right of the little butterfly you can see the light shining through. 








I got the S/C mounted for moc up purposes. Im not sure if Im going to send the charger off to get rebuilt or if im going to do it myself. 








I do not have Power steering or A/C so im going to try and make my own brackets and mount the alt below the charger. not sure what alt I want to use, 09 amp aba, 120 amp vr6, g60 90 amp or if I want to lookinto something else. 
I need to clean up more and start designing some brackets in my head. 


_Modified by LO-vw at 4:02 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*








is this turning into an itb g60?
lol good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i myself will never even consider putting a g60 on anything that i need to rely on ever again, but thats just me


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i c a future project


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (EuRoGTI86)*

lol no itb g60, like stated on the first page. 
I was building an itb motor and decided to go g60 instead. 
This is not a daily driver and i hope to have a extra g60 waiting in the trunk


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_MS has an option to run with Rpm and Hall sensor instead of using MAP. Thats the plan at least. 
It called Alpha N tuning. 



I think you're forgetting something about *TPS*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya TPS as well, im not running MS any more so no worries


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

definitely following this thread, dude!
I'm slowly building up a 16v G60 and am at about the same state you are. Maybe I missed it but what kind of racing do you do? (I saw someone mentioned ITB up there) I'm an avid rallycrosser.
Best of luck!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Well Im not going to race this unless its one of my buddies next to me








I would love to do some road racing in this but I need to rebuild the front shocks before I attempt that.








Got some new things in the mail and forgot to post about them. Too many good deals on random ish I dont need RIGHT now but will need down the road. 
New KK 68mm and 65mm pulley's and a charger intake block off plate. 








I got these a few days ago 
Freshly rebuilt g60 green top injectors. Got the paperwork upstairs








Kinda unsure if I want to run the 65mm or not but we will see. 
I really need to get a head spacer as im using a 9A block and I can get this build on the move. That's my major hurdle right now, im trying to sell stuff but no one is buying


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

This update is unsatisfactory


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol I need to order that damn head gasket!!
but now im hearing its possible to run a regular haead gasket ?!?! and get a few more ponies


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ ...i myself will never even consider putting a g60 on anything that i need to rely on ever again, but thats just me
i would have to agree on this one, i tried to give g60 the benifit of the doubt for 4 years and was always disappointed


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

G60 <3

But he already knows my thoughts on this.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_i would have to agree on this one, i tried to give g60 the benifit of the doubt for 4 years and was always disappointed










Never seemed like you had any issues when i was out there


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Well got a few new parts in the mail.
There is alot of discussion on the G60 TB hitting the 16v ignition distributor. Thats why VW and BBM created that 45deg throttle body adapter. 
Well that thing is a butt load of money and I wanted to try something different. 
There is talk of running a TB spacer so I found one and might run this. Not planning on running the Nitrous right now but possibly down the road. Maybe spin the g60 a bit slower and run the nitrous. 









I was originally going to just have a jet black engine but seems like its kinda popular right now so I guess im going to add a twist to it all and go polished/chrome and black. 








Should I run a jet black Intake or should I use the polished one?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

oh and I think I figured out the alternator issue... Thats in the mail


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Rear mount alt?
Go black/chrome.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

front mount alt


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

i like the blacked out motor, but im kinda partial


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Scirocco 16v euro alt bracket w/o AC?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_Scirocco 16v euro alt bracket w/o AC?



huh?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_

huh?

It would put the alternator where the A/C compressor goes, roughly.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

the part # for the non-ac, non- power steering bracket is 051 260 885
the part # for the non-ac, power steering bracket is 027 260 885 P
alternator pulley is part # 049 903 119 L
belt is 050 903 137 and is a 10mm x 950 length
65 amp non-A/C alternator
Bosch AL171X
Worldwide 14936 (price as of 2/6/09 is $118.49
Power steering on left, ALT only on right.








Correct arms, one has provision for star bolt:








Correct pulley:








Or, you can do the "cut down" method.
Or, the ABF:








Or, you can do what my mkIII has, the ABA non A/C (Canadian Citi Golf) hack job with the VR6 crank pulley. That was actually cheap.
(Thanks to Timbo the man for the images I borrowed).


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya i know of the bracket and use to have one of those brackets but how would you mount the supercharger?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Good point, I keep forgetting how all-eccompassing the charger mount is. ABA/ABF might be your best shot.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just shave the alternator


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol im confused with your comments, im sure you know how the g60 bracket mounts.? as all of those brackets would not have a place to bolt up to. 
Are you saying run an abf/aba alternator? 
I have 2.0 aba alt does not fit with out alot of grinding to the g60 bracket, and I dont want to do that unless I HAVE to. I also have a vr6, and it might bolt up however its larger and space is tight down there when the aba is a tight fit. So I dont even want to try that. I also have a g60 alt that will not work either down there. 
ABF has a tensioner built into the bracket and works best when mounted on the ABF bracket. Dont want to spend 300+ dollars to see if it works and find out it wont.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I already did stevie








Invisible alt!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Slowly working on some things and got some stuff in the mail today








Got the alt in today Reverse engineering works good for me
















And got a deal on my head gasket spacer and that showed up YAY!!!
Hopefully going to bolt the head together this weekend and work on the alternator tensioner. 








Been buying and selling **** on ebay to fund this lol might be getting some cool parts in here shortly. Mk2 related not engine


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

How long till you go VR6 swap?








Lookin good man, diggin the blacked out
bits.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclops594* »_How long till you go VR6 swap?








Lookin good man, diggin the blacked out
bits.


if i dont like g60 ill attempt lysome (sp) and if that dont work ill go 1.8t.








love the sound of VR and the motor but 1.8t NEvAr loooooooosssssseeeeeeessss








Should have some good updates next week


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sux i keep running into these tinny snags that slow me down and cost me more money








The alt pulley was blown out and now the displacer on the charger is cracked. :\ 
Got a bunch of stuff coming still for the build but was hoping to have the charger rebuilt soon
















GHEY!


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Waaa Waaa Waaaaaaaaa I just donated a charger to you. Rebuild it tomorrow and be done with it hahaha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just sux when everything is harder then it needs to be. 
And thanks again fo that! 
Cant wait to see that 3 fin beast tomorrow


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: First atempt ever at ITB's, My progress build page. By Lo-vw  (LO-vw)*

Got some new shiz today. 
Euro GTI g60 in engine inter cooler. 








RSR outlet








G60 rebuild kit








And a freebie
crazy port 3 fin g60 charger that i need to rebuild 








And found some graffiti near my house. 
Oh ya we are Gangsta out here in the burgh! 









Fun little update, probaly not another one till this weekend.


----------



## whosurdaddy (Jul 26, 2009)

great thread. thanks for the info!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got this in the other day, way smaller then I thought it would be ! 








bunch more stuff coming, hope to get some progress done on it this weekend.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

so idk if I should run an ISV or not
any input?


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

No
I mean, I never did, I also never had any issues NOT having one other than it taking a few sec longer to start when it was cold.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

got to test out my work truck today. 
Lowered a mk3 with rusted everything and broke it loose with this


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Super sweet. I request your work truck in a week or so when my engine goes in


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

better hurry!


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_got to test out my work truck today. 
Lowered a mk3 with rusted everything and broke it loose with this









Nice! Onboard air rocks.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

slight update. 
Got this in the mail today
















And got my plemanarty assembly of my pully assembly. 
Still need to get some of the proper bolts, spacers, and machine work, but for the most part its coming together! 


















_Modified by LO-vw at 10:00 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

love the twist eyelet adjuster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you using the idler/tensioner for the belt play or do you have the VW/Audi spring tensioner for this as well?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Running no spring, just a 16v belt tensioner. If it is safe enough to trust on a timeing belt its safe enough on my accessories.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Well, I thought I had problems, maybe not:
Version one, not liken the lack of support
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Version two, top mount
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Version three, bottom mount
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Wiring Harness:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Possible routing for serpentine, need one tensioner in the area of the duracell:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
still have some wrangling to do....


_Modified by smockrw at 8:54 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

cool wish i had that money for a charger like that
You know you cant run the water pump like that right?
Unless you have some custom reverse blade waterpump.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Yeah, know about the waterpump, thats one of my problems; wish I had money for a charger like that too, bought it for a 8V project that was put on hold for 5 years (two kids showed up







) will post more when I have it.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I added two more pictures to the previous post, getting closer.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *smockrw* »_I added two more pictures to the previous post, getting closer.


looking good man! 
what management are you running? 
Did you have to space out your vr6 alt pulley at all?


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

nope, double and tripple checking but it appears to have lined up as is; more pictures, test fitting, still dwelling on the tensioner, front alternator arm has been reused, oil drain is a little low, might need to tap the pan for good gravitational pull








Management will be digi-1 first, the DIGI-1 has a BBM stage 3 chip for 8V-g60 and I have an adjustable FPR so; I also have a TEC-II (its why I have the trigger wheel in place, I need to get a new ROM for the TEC-II so that I can use it with a current version of Windows, took a spare ECU apart and am working on a DIGI-1 to TEC-II adaptor, so when its done it will be a simple unplug, replug. 
another picture:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
and another, this one shows why I want to place the tensioner as I do, it will allow replacing the belt without dropping the motor mount....
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
charger outlet will be tight but I might have avoided needing a 'custom' water flange
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Randall



_Modified by smockrw at 3:30 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

so do you have a compressor in the back of your golf? would love to have a wagon with a compressor for the boneyard


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

smock
looks good! and ya







im bagged 
The distance from the alt to the S/C kinda worries me and the low contact on the S/C pulley, but you wont really know untill you run it.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I suppose if I have one tensioner in place for the back of the belt another in front could draw the front of the belt down making more contact with the SC, space is tight but I want to keep surfaces to a minimum.


----------



## cmk216v (Aug 5, 2009)

16V power that's the right choice


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Tiny update
I finally got my ass off the couch and tore down the rest of my g60.
I have 3 of them that I'm rebuilding. All are torn apart for inspection. Two had a fixable bad displacer and one needed a new half of the housing. I sent the displacers off to KK as they had the better customer service and got back to me (still haven't heard back from BBM about my repair been over a month). So thumb up to KK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Two 90's chargers and one 93!
I decided to clean up and fully disassemble the 93 today, only reason i picked that one is because it was on my bench already. ya ive been real lazy laity and its not good. 
Well I got it all apart no problem, did a minor port job. I matched it up to the BBM RSR outlet, and smoothed up the edges. it was weird in there with the casting. 
Here are some comparison pictures if anyone would like me to rebuild theirs, I just need the rebuild kit and send everything to me. 
The clean/top one is the one I just did








Here is the inside of the outlet half








Here is the inside of the inlet half








And the outside 









Everything is easy with the right tools. 
Its getting late or I would install all the bearings. 
Im in the market for another rebuild kit if anyone has one. 
I hope to get some work done this weekend, I need to..
-Paint block again
-drill oil return line
-assemble charger
-Make new alt bracket
-machine my S/C bracket to have my pulleys sit flush. (Might hold off till I finish a charger to make sure I have the spacings right. )
-organize my build room
-organize tools 
-not be lazy
-drink beer
Still undecided if I want to assemble the whole motor on my stand or in the car. 
Im doing all this in a townhouse apt and over the winter after H20. 
I dont have an engine hoist and my garage is packed with my car and motorcycle (and maybe another here soon)
So it would be easier for me to build it in the car 
Thoughts?


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

without a hoist? I would build it in the car, though I do things backward, my preferred method for motor installation is to hoist the car up and set it on top of the motor/tran combo.....
oh, my belt routing is one step closer (I think)
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
closeup
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
I think I need to put the tensioner next to the charger to increase contact on the pulley, yes I know the water pump needs the belt around it, waiting for final layout before getting another belt.
This is what I am thinking the finished path will be:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301

two more pictures, I think I am off to buy a belt that fits....
Tensioner.
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
revised belt routing.
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
_Modified by smockrw at 3:03 AM 8-22-2009_

_Modified by smockrw at 3:04 AM 8-22-2009_

_Modified by smockrw at 4:31 AM 8-22-2009_


_Modified by smockrw at 8:30 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

does your waterpump pulley line up correctly with your system?
My pulley sits in like 1/4" I need to space it out


----------



## ugli.glx (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_got to test out my work truck today. 
Lowered a mk3 with rusted everything and broke it loose with this

















WHOA, you have an air compressor in that thing???
I ran one in my 4runner, it took about 10 minutes to air up a 33" tho








Do explain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

yes, it lines up, though I am thinking I might need a grooved pulley, the charger itself can be shifted a little so lining it up has been easier than I thought, I've checked it with a square and with a laser level, center axis is dead on.
I'm not a 100% on the G60 pulley, I am almost wondering if I can just mount a tensioner there and skip the one closer to the charger, will play around with it a bit this weekend and see if I can come up with something useful, keeping the belt shorter would be nice.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ugli.glx* »_
WHOA, you have an air compressor in that thing???
I ran one in my 4runner, it took about 10 minutes to air up a 33" tho








Do explain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Ya im on bags so i just tapped into the 5 gal tank with a work line and boom instant power tools








Although just recently its been draining my tank over night.. so i think I have a leak in the hose now :\


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

yep, water pump lines up fine, I think this is the final
belt config but it looks like I will end up either buying or making
a coolant flange like the BBM one (unless someone else has an idea on this, the outlet is about 1.5 inches from the charger.
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you made that bad ass bracket for the bbm charger and there is no way you can put the alt under the charger? that long length back and forth to the alt will get you sooner or later.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this thread sucks


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

herros


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_this thread sucks










go away sir no vr6 infoz here








I just inhaled a mouth full of brake cleaner and now my head hurtz










_Modified by LO-vw at 3:59 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lawl.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Lets see what I completed 
-Paint block again 
















-drill oil return line








-assemble charger
Fail, Waiting for my displacer before I start that.

-Make new alt bracket
Fail, Got the alum and didn't start it yet. Still undecided what im going to do here.. I also need to mod my charger bracket for the alt, it hits just a tad and throws off one of the bolt holes.
-machine my S/C bracket to have my pulleys sit flush. (Might hold off till I finish a charger to make sure I have the spacings right. )
Might of found a few machine shops that can help me out on this...
-organize my build room
half check
-organize tools
Fail
-not be lazy
Fail
-drink beer
A+
Sam adams Octoverfest came out so i went and snatched me a nice case of it








Painted some of the pulleys as well as i had the paint out. 
























Thats the rear charger support, just painted that today. 
You cant tell from the pic but I cleaned the water pump housing and installed a new impeller as i did not know the age of the old one.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

is there any auto chemical more useful than brake cleaner? inhalation is a bad idea but in a pinch it kills wasps and ants (little red devils) on contact, in fact, faster than the poisons meant for them.
As for the alt in the back, yes I believe I could mount it below but don't think it will make my belt routing any easier, I'll look at it though.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks like poooo


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Is that a custom rear charger bracket? any pictures of it in place?
I have a stock PG/G60 bracket but to use it on a 16V motor I think
it would need to have some metal filled in.
looking good.


_Modified by smockrw at 9:20 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Na not custom, im trying to use every OEM that I possibly can.
Here is a picture of Herbie engines with the bracket installed. 
I cant use the other rear bracket as i have a late 9a engine and the mount wont work unless I break out a Bridgeport and really dick with it.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

nice, I was trying to figure out how that bracket fit, simple enough.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I might have a corrado harness, when I got my digi-1 the harness I purchased came with a crapload more wiring than just the digi harness, if you do get ripped off let me know and I will check it; its not clean but it looks intact. so the MFA works fully? did you switch out lighting on or stock?
I have two more photos on mine...
Cold air intake will be pretty easy when I rotate this:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
slight problem with upper radiator hose, where is my hacksaw?
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301


----------



## timmy5150 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*









Where can I get some of these?










_Modified by timmy5150 at 4:05 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (smockrw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smockrw* »_I might have a corrado harness, when I got my digi-1 the harness I purchased came with a crapload more wiring than just the digi harness, if you do get ripped off let me know and I will check it; its not clean but it looks intact. so the MFA works fully? did you switch out lighting on or stock?
I have two more photos on mine...
Cold air intake will be pretty easy when I rotate this:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
slight problem with upper radiator hose, where is my hacksaw?
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301



You need an ABF radiator hose outlet and it will point the other way, or buy that bbm one. 
Ill let you know on the harness, I just want a stock anything harness to cut up so I can lengthen the wires with the oem colors so i dont get anything mixxed up.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This is where I got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Search my name I have a few threads talking about all of it. 
http://www.pmwltd.com/products.php


----------



## timmy5150 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Thanks!


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Hey G-rad I have a digi 1 harness you can have.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

add it to the list of other stuff







what you going to do with that ecu as well


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I've just got some heartburn over $149 for the BBM one, its a nice piece but.....
so the ABF part will clear the charger? haven't seen one, will look, thanks
Randall


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Smash it with a hammer.

Or can has.
Up to you








Also I put that tensioner pulley in my van, not the wheel, as it takes up too much room. I have the harness and ecu in a little box, I'll throw it in the for ya.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (builtforsin)*

Well, I've got more photos, pulley mounted through timing cover, cooling, throttle and off throttle boost bypass fitting solved.
pulley mount:
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
Cooling,throttle and charger








http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
http://www.facebook.com/photo....69301
soon.....


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

should just do a 12v swap. we woulda had that **** done already


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

My VR6 is my reliable DD, don't want to mess with that, need something to get replacement parts fast


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Would of been done a long time ago if I wasn't getting married in a week


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

getting married? get it done quickly !!!!!
Does she understand that car parts in the closets, basement, attic and garage are ok?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haha its been a year in the making but ya sept 4th is the date







thats why I have no updates








haha so far so good, i have the garage to myself, half of the basement, and other various spots where my parts are







This stash might increase if I get this bike ive been eying.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *smockrw* »_My VR6 is my reliable DD, don't want to mess with that, need something to get replacement parts fast










since when has a vr been reliable


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Would of been done a long time ago if I wasn't getting married in a week










troof. i cant believe its the beginning of september already.

_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
since when has a vr been reliable










srsly


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Oh, I am most likely making trouble for myself, but in 10 years of ownership my VR6 GTI (besides gas and oil and brake pads) has needed
: spark plugs
: thermostat
: crank angle sensor
: serpentine belt.

Its at 130k miles and hits 100 nearly everyday I drive it, it has never left me stranded, but I have heard of others not having such luck.
Well, got the schrick oil pan and windage tray/gasket on the 16V, tapped and fitted a drain to the pan, new water pump, new starter and spent the rest of the afternoon fighting mk1 motor mounts.....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_should just do a 12v swap. we woulda had that **** done already















x2








looks like its coming along nicely gered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and congrats on the wedding! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## whosurdaddy (Jul 26, 2009)

nice buildup. will be watching and learning. painted the garage floor today and will be pulling the scirocco in to get started. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Would of been done a long time ago if I wasn't getting married in a week










Congrats Gared!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Progress on the car looks great! Can't beat the sound of a 16vG60











-Dan


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Just sux when everything is harder then it needs to be. 
And thanks again fo that! 
Cant wait to see that 3 fin beast tomorrow 



Everything's easier on the internet









oh and I can't believe you didn't show Johnner and I the engine when we were at your house








of course I can't believe I forgot to ask to see it too










_Modified by 359Bailey1320 at 7:15 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats cause its not real.







hes been jacking pictures from other peoples build threads


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

so you know your marriage will last if she's ok with you putting car parts in the oven and is dishwasher.
my wife grumbled once when I was rebuilding my transmission and had to heat the case (cleaned already) when I forgot to turn the vent fan on. she's a keeper


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hehe i have bearings in my freezer


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hope to start work on this beast when I get home or within the month


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

everyone else is doing it


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sharks are better


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

sharks need pleasure 2!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

^Nice!


More fuel for the fire


















_Modified by The Luscious at 12:20 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

oh wow he is alive!! ^
ya got to get the cherry picker here soon and find a garage for my motorcycle for the winter.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Luscious* »_^Nice!


More fuel for the fire










I see what you did there....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

wow this thread has alot of views!
Well finally got an update, been sofa king busy with work and weddings (including my own) that i havent had time to do anything. H20 also helped with the delay. 
Well got off my ass and started to finish rebuilding my charger. I hope to finish it today or tomorrow but i ran out of brushes to lay the kuber grease down. 
here some pictarz 

























































All seals are installed and all new bearings are installed. 
*** bearings were used throughout, and viton seals. 
no pictures but polished the main shaft with Emory cloth 
I wanted to pull the motor this weekend but prob not going to happen, might tear into it tomorrow


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

is it done yet?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i need bliz'z cherry picker 
or drive your tractor over and we can pull it that way!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill hop on it now and ill be over saturday


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

buy my gas and I'll come turn wrenches for you


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill have chad bring the red drank, and well make it a big gay ol time


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

woggity woo woo woo


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

****ers drank all that red drank without us!!
Mustard man! 
PS purple drank gives you green pooz


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

[email protected]!
Got the cherry picker from BliZ!!
Uber cool dude 








so that inspired me to start and I clean up the basement around my work zone. 
Landlord gave me a free shelving thing, piece of **** but it holds boxes up so it works. 
I wanted to finish up my g60 build so I could get some more desk space so I butted her up. 
































Whoo hooo!! ITS ALIVE
















Just need to time it and bolt the pulley on, dont know what size to put on first 65 or 68mm
I hope to get that engine pulled this weekend so I can start to clean everything and get that trans hopefully off to Walt to install the Diff. 

Im looking for a clutch setup if anyone has one for sale
I need 8v clutch and a 16v pressure plate, I dont want anything used so lmk if you have something for sale.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

ahhhh i miss my old 16VG60 rabbit. i still have some stuff laying around if ya need anything. im pretty sure i have the alternator relocation bracket, the 68MM pulley, the aluminum no a/c water pump pulley and the digi 1 SNS tune i had custom done for my car. i also have some old G-laders laying around too.


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:33 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

^ Hey I sent you a PM and you never got back to me.
Update!!
Big but a little one
Spent the last few days getting things ready for today. I had to find a storage place for my bike, THANKS ZACK!!!!
Got that out of the way so I could play ring around the rosie with the engine, car, and engine hoist. 
Got the engine out, no more slow 8v!!! I need to get the clutch appart to see if its aftermarket or not so I can order a new one. 
I also have to order a trans gasket kit and possibly a 2ed gear syncro so I can knock all that stuff out when I put the new LSD in. 

















Got it all done without the neighbors seeing me or hearing me








I'm not suppose to work on cars while im at this apt but the garage is closed so what do they know







Just hope my land lord doesn't peak in the garage haha


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gay!
this thread needs more mustard man!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGTHoMUU8BY
and some of this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ1u2_PopPk


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*
















Second time one of my cars made it into a magazine







no special lay out or anything but hey ill take what I can get


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Some updates, Got more of the engine bay stuff taken off and tore out the dash and heater core....
I dont mine wires but wow.... this is starting to scare me 
Only rust on the car, IDK what to do. Should I paint the whole engine bay black? maybe shave some stuff? Or leave it stock like this and clean thie **** out of it, mask off and paint over the rust?








Scarry!!










_Modified by LO-vw at 6:37 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you can use what ever size you want there are no rules to this


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

AN and JIC are interchangeable. 
AN is for low pressure and JIC is high (in a nut shell)


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How about call BBM?
Looks like 3/8" to me..


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sell it for a P.Tong then







.
sry for the Jack Lo-vw


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

your cool tehLonz but vvdubg60 you should prob ask your question someplace else....
You dont like bbm but you want to copy their design exactly? 
Their are other copmanies that make a blockoff plate like NLS (never leaves stock)
And that block of plate at the top is not a normal bbm fitting. 
Someone has bought the plate and done their own fitting AN setup on there 


_Modified by LO-vw at 11:47 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lol.
Just call em. Or goto homedepot for sizes. It's def. NPT.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol ya wtf


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_Sell it for a P.Tong then







.
sry for the Jack Lo-vw


Peter Tong's kits are for counterflow 8v's, wont' work for 16v.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_

Peter Tong's kits are for counterflow 8v's, wont' work for 16v.

I meant his block off plate


----------



## ArdaMK2 (Oct 21, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

UPDATE!!
Started cleaning my Non ac heater box yesterday and was like how the F am i going to repair those flaps that have lost all the foam?!?!
Found a DIY and ran to walmart today to get the supplies. 
Foamies for the foam and some weather striping for some of the seals on the box. 
Here are some pictures for fun








broken apart the housing 








Got the flaps out and cleaned them








Put the foam on,Kinda sux at my walmart only had the smaller pieces that had the sticky back, so i had to buy a ton and it was smaller sheets. 









Assembled most of it back up








Added the weather stripping on the two areas and put all the sides back on. 








Now Just need to wait for my motor in the mail. 
I also ordered a new heater core just because. Mine looked fine but I'm dong all this work why not. Also ordered some TDI pulleys to finalize my pulley setup this weekend. 

MIGHT be picking up a 02a and swapping that in now. That was never the plan but hell ive changed my mind so many times already. I really don't want to run a 6 puck clutch with my 020 so we will see if I work a deal out on this 02a.




_Modified by LO-vw at 9:32 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gay


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Dude how is it gay I used Steelers colors !


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Updatez*

UPDATE!!
Still got alot of time left this weekend and got my pulley setup all straighten out! 
I bought both the tiny pulleys from GAP one with the stantion and one without. 
Like one of the other guys using these pulleys, they had better luck with fitment with the one without the extra spacing. 
I think it looks and feels good. 
I need to buy a tap to finish mounting the 16v tensioner for the belt, and I need to order a 4"ish 8mm bolt. Might have to just buy some rod stock and make my own, but no where around here has that. So its about 90% done. 
I also got all new hardware for the pulleys, charger, and alternator. 
















Pulley setup i made
Prototype until I get the proper hardware. 








Exploded view
















Things are coming along








Going to run a 53" belt. fits real snug and i barley have to tension it. 53.5 felt to loose and if it stretches it might be out of the tolerance range of the tensioner.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

rebuilding the engine and need a new socket GRRRR delayed till tomorrow


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Alright, wanted to get more **** done this weekend but ofcourse other things happened. 
Married life is different








It also does not help that Modern Warfare 2 came out and ive been playin that alot








Well last night I started building my engine. 
Started by soaking my light weight lifters in oil 








Then while that was going on started building everything. 
Arp studs
C2 Motorsports SS head spacer installed
When I first bought the spacer it said use the copper gasket spray, then I go to build the engine and it says dont but do use it... So I said F it and used the spray, other people had used it and no complaints. 








Got everything ready for the cams
















I thought I had the cams in the right way then I put on the new cam gear and found out I was a tooth off on the Intake cam. That gear is a Tectonics Tuning adjustable timing gear. Excellent quality and has timing mark on the front side and back side, super helpful! 








Now for the big questions....
What valve cover should I use?
Black stock?








Polished and shaved?








Also should I use the lower timing belt cover or not? I need to buy one if I should use one.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

polished and yes t-belt covers, both of them.
Looks pretty vroomy!
Did you put some antisneeze on those water pump bolts? Remember what happened last time...


_Modified by Jetta2dr at 9:16 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol no antisneeze i was like should I!? then said F it. 
Engine wont be daily or driven over the winter so should heat cycle less. 
not too worried. 
**** now I need to find covers. 
I dont want used ones as all the ones ive ever seen are warped and rub on everything, looks like another 100 bux for new covers.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just wondering if you are using the 8v C2 spacer, from what I understand it will work but it never hurts to ask. Great build by the way.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

it was the 2.0 9a/aba gasket spacer


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks just making sure.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ordered clutch today and some other random parts from ECS.
Need to figure out my diff situation still, Should know wed.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Just waiting on a bunch of tiny **** to really get the ball rolling on this project. like dash and tilt mechanism 
UPDATE
-Cleaned the ish out of the engine bay and Subframe looks almost new. 
-Painting the rust under the battery tray, ordered some color matched spray paint to paint over the primer. 
-Painted a ton of little things to put back in the engine bay.
-took out old pedal cluster and column assembly 
-added some sound damping material on the interior on the car
-Swapped out my old manual steering boot that was torn for a non torn boot. 
-Lenger racing has machined a spacer for me as I have no machine access anymore







THANKS!
-Modified firewall for 02a hydraulic clutch bracket 
-Removed old shifter from car
Also waiting for more parts to finish the engine build. 
Few pics 
















I got so much stuff going on for once its nice








Fixing my car and guns and work has picked up. 
However the flow of money has stayed down










_Modified by LO-vw at 10:01 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Fixing my car and guns and work has picked up. 
However the flow of money has stayed down










well if the guns are fixxed then you can.... nm








nice work


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2mAn)*

polished is gay go back to black...
are you really gonna take your intake manifold off and clean and repolish that valve cover every 3-6 months?
nope.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I was going to clear coat it so I didnt have to polish it


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

The polished cover doesn't look that polished.








Adjusting the cams is fun trying to get them to line up especially with only one person. Took me about an hour.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*

It's not finished yet!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Lookin' good. What did you paint your block with? I'm still up in the air about what to use that will have longevity.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya I was worried about that, I just used high temp spray paint. Looked like the block was already painted nicely I just cleaned the crap out of it and tried to get all the rust flakes if any off and paint. 
Used high temp engine enamel.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Just picked up an 02j shifter setup for my 02a!!


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

done yett?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so where does the Lenger Racing spacer go?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

installed it today looks great! 
I need a 16v tensioner tool to finish engine







always something. I lost the one i made.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_installed it today looks great! 
I need a 16v tensioner tool to finish engine







always something. I lost the one i made. 


yay! hurry up and get tool! put down the xbox controller


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered one 14$ shipped 
I hope to get my heater box in tomorrow. 
Just sux waiting on all this small parts holding up everything going together.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

UPDATE
So ya not an exciting few days as i hoped for. But ive been collecting lots of parts and haven't posted them yet. 
Like stated before I lost my 16v tensioner tool so I kinda stopped working on the engine








I did get my spacer from my buddies at Lenger Racing. Its the simple things that mean so much








The hex part is an adapter/spacer from m10 to m8 from McMaster, then the alum spacer is from Lenger, and roller bearing is from TDI timing belt kit. 








I also ordered and installed a lower timing belt cover. I was 50/50 on running one but I feel safer doing it. 
Also installed rear motor mount, Thing was black and it looks new now
















Got my stage 2 02A 14lb flywheel kit from ECS along with a new beetle breather. 








Gary at Peloquin will always get my money if I ever order another LSD. Great guy and sent me out this new 02a lsd diff.








Still waiting on the shifter box and cables but this is most of the 02J shifter swap ill be doing.








Two sets of 88 big door window seals (seals do not have the door mount seatbelt cutouts on them)








Mono wiper setup ill be working on later








This weekend I got my tilt column, I tore the whole thing down and cleaned everything. My last setup had a blown out bearing at the bottom so I cleaned and rebuilt this tilt bearing setup to make sure that didnt happen again. 








I got my non AC heater box installed, Might be taking this back out to hide some wires for my key-less setup. 








Installed my Rado pedal cluster setup. The biggest disappointment of the weekend. 
I mounted the 02a clutch slave bracket on the firewall and drilled all the mounting locations to make it fit...
Well then I go and install the pedal cluster and WTF holes dont line up... Bastard! And it sits like 1/4" away from the firewall for some reason. So I have to wait to get my new (old one was rusty) bracket from my homeboy in Cali and see what going on. 








Took my 02a trans to the car wash as it was dirty and weather was nice. Cleaned up ok but its like the metal is corroded and idk what to do, Keep it like it is? Have it sand blasted $$, or paint it? 
My intercooler will hide it a bunch but ill have it appart and out of the car sooo... idk








I also got this last week in the mail... Dont know if I should use it or not.. My hood is uber straight. 








Here is my work room lol it was perfect to build the engine but then I started gutting the car and had no other place to put car parts... so its my batt cave now. 









Still more stuff on its way my supplier in Cali drinks too much and forgets to send my parts out







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
Let me know what you guys think on the hood, and pedal cluster. 
Also how do I get my speedo to work now using a 02a and mk2 cluster?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sandblast and paint that trans!!
don't use the scoop! all the jaggoffs will make fun of you!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*









use that to fix speedo issue.
buy it here:
http://michiganvw.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55386


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Come again?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

JAH! but the scoop will work and might be needed


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_Come again?


huh?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I've heard POR-15 makes a paint that looks like cast aluminum. A quick scuff and off you go.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ORly?!


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Alumabrite + scrubby brush = clean trans.
PS
Turn the tbelt tensioner clockwise to tighten the belt.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_ all the jaggoffs will make fun of you!


yer a jaggoff!
gared, dont to the scoop. paint the trans. and a B3 cluster? i has one if you wanna mess with it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Alumabrite + scrubby brush = clean trans.
PS
Turn the tbelt tensioner clockwise to tighten the belt.


Can I get alumabrite at autozone? 
Ya I knew the tensioner had to go in a specific direction, I just forgot what one 









_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
yer a jaggoff!
gared, dont to the scoop. paint the trans. and a B3 cluster? i has one if you wanna mess with it


Why no scoop?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_
use that to fix speedo issue.
buy it here:
http://michiganvw.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55386

Sorry for jumping in mid thread but why not just use an early 02a corrado speedo cable and drive gear on the mk2 cluster?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_
Sorry for jumping in mid thread but why not just use an early 02a corrado speedo cable and drive gear on the mk2 cluster?


Sweet, didn't know if Corrado's had that or not! thanks!


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Yea the early g60's with roller odometers were cable driven, hooks right up to an 02A and a mk2 cluster. Hard to find though. BTW those gears I picked up looked great! No grinds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Can I get alumabrite at autozone? 

How the hell should I know, you think we got an autozone in houghton now? Pssh! We're not in the zone!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_Yea the early g60's with roller odometers were cable driven, hooks right up to an 02A and a mk2 cluster. Hard to find though. BTW those gears I picked up looked great! No grinds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sweet good to know, do you have a pn by chance? 
Ya i knew it was a good trans just had no use for it.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haha ya i forget your in nomans land some times!
so the **** does work? or should i just have it blasted?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_
Sorry for jumping in mid thread but why not just use an early 02a corrado speedo cable and drive gear on the mk2 cluster?


cuase 60% of the time, i have no idea what I'm talking about every time


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Sweet good to know, do you have a pn by chance? 
Ya i knew it was a good trans just had no use for it. 

pm? what?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

PM? What? I haz no pm from you


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Ohhhhh part number....
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well I'll be damned if there's any nos around!
Corrado classifieds look for partouts, after all they are just parts cars for mk2 swaps and what not.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Why no scoop?


cuzzzz.... 
run it. atleast one part of yer car will be function over form


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_haha ya i forget your in nomans land some times!
so the **** does work? or should i just have it blasted?


I suppose if your tearing down the trans to put the lsd in you could have the case blasted and then cleaned really good after to get all the sand out.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_Yea the early g60's with roller odometers were cable driven, hooks right up to an 02A and a mk2 cluster. Hard to find though. BTW those gears I picked up looked great! No grinds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's easier to find the cable and drive-gear from a 16v Passat.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Can I use the gears out of a 020?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

The plastic gear? Yes.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya ok cool sounds like i can only find this used


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know where there was one sitting


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

where?!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

rankins had a 16v 5 speed B3. i took the cluster from it like 3 years ago, car might still be there


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol oh nice


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_
I suppose if your tearing down the trans to put the lsd in you could have the case blasted and then cleaned really good after to get all the sand out.


Ring the bell, we have a winner!!!!!!!111112!~~121`[email protected]@#@[email protected]@[email protected]!!!!


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Btw the gear (going in the trans, spun by the diff) is the same for vss or cable iirc


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya i knew it was spun off the diff, i think i might just make my own cable...


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Ya i knew it was spun off the diff, i think i might just make my own cable...

Out of an 020 cable yeah I thought about that... then a rado got parted out cheap.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

if i find one ill prob get one. 
I have two 020 cables here ill try and fab something up.
Maybe break out the mighty mend it


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

theres one of those passat o2a speedo cable at westside, ill grabit next time im there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:15 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Maybe break out the mighty mend it


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_















Second time one of my cars made it into a magazine







no special lay out or anything but hey ill take what I can get

















my car is right beside yours.! and you can see it a little bit... i'm in a magazine!!!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn , frechem beat me to the b3 passat cable


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haha looks like i have a few sources for it or I can make my own it seems.
BBM makes a heavy duty one but I dont want to spend that much right now.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Alright another Update, got alot of the little stuff in to get things rolling. 
Well I got most of the engine assembly done. its coming along nicely. 
My first task was to see the interference i have or might have with the g60 TB and the 16v dizzy. 
Well i bolted it up like a stock setup and wow ya it hits big time. Ive seen some people get away without doing anything and others use the elbow like vw and BBM did. 
Well I pulled out my spacer and replaced the studs on the intake and it clears!!








Look at that clearance!








All is well but now my damn beetle breather does not fit... You can only put it on spinning it clockwise and with the barbed tube sticking out it hits my intake... and if I put it on before I put the manifold it wont fit either because of the longer studs now... I guess ill have to run a bolt and nut on that side to get it to work. 
Here it is installed like 2degrees of a turn and would fall of if I started the engine. 








Here is an overall shot of the engine. 
















Well next problem now is my BBM Digi fuel rail... With running the spacer I now need to space the rail brackets out. I think I figured it out with some extra washers I have and a spacer I had with my old ITB setup. 
















Yummy Minty green top injectors 









Well I was concerned about my spacer setup for my TDI pulley, I was worried it was a long lever arm and could snap. Well I got a new belt and tested it all out, I could feel the pulley move when I squeezed the belt and that probably wouldn't last forever flexing like that. 
So about an hour ago I busted out the power tools (its midnight here







) and started masterminding a bracket. 
I came up with this... I like it i just need some longer bolts now, possibly a stud and a some support for the bolt under the bracket. The holes are super tight on both the bolt and the spacer on the tdi pulley. I plan to use some green loc-tite to make sure there is no play and that thing wont move. I will clean it up some but its late and I wanted to see if the concept would work. 
Thanks to steveo for the extra alum or this wouldn't of happened
























Alight bed time, Need rest to work on more tomorrow


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

when that g60 grenades (and it will...) i have a 16v turbo manifold and downpipe made to fit a mk2/3 for sale. food for thought
i'll never go back to a g60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but otherwise, looking good!


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ork)*

Is that spacer (intake) plate for nitrous or meth?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_when that g60 grenades (and it will...) i have a 16v turbo manifold and downpipe made to fit a mk2/3 for sale. food for thought
i'll never go back to a g60 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but otherwise, looking good!


I know it will, Im going to have a spare one in the car for when that happens










_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_Is that spacer (intake) plate for nitrous or meth?


Nitrous.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Well i bolted it up like a stock setup and wow ya it hits big time. Ive seen some people get away without doing anything and others use the elbow like vw and BBM did. 


Looks like it would have been a lot easier just to go with the BBM elbow instead of all that fabrication. Sure it costs a bit but then you could have avoided all the headaches by stuff not fitting properly and had a cleaner setup as well.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
Looks like it would have been a lot easier just to go with the BBM elbow instead of all that fabrication. Sure it costs a bit but then you could have avoided all the headaches by stuff not fitting properly and had a cleaner setup as well.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











Ya You can do that if you want. I just HATE the looks of that thing looks horrible in my mind, but thats me. Im also running that European g60 gti intercooler and it wouldn't work with that. 
However i think im going to be running into some issues anyway with elbows and it fitting (the spacer might help it). But I wont know until I Get it in the car. 
I had a idea when i was asleep that I should try and take that black plastic off of the distributor. 
Anyone know why that is on there or how to get it off? It might clear if thats off and I bent the tab a tiny bit. Might try that 
Fabrication is fun makes me think








Taking the Trans to get the Diff installed this weekend, should be done next week if all the internals of the trans look good.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lookin good gayred


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

How about trying the Fiat 90* dizzy cap to free up some more space?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2182842











_Modified by frechem at 11:21 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I think thats an old wives tail that that works.
I've only seen one person run one and the one guy who did made custom wires.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

boom!
up sorry dont want to scare ya


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I thought the G60 was a great idea until I took it apart lol.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*









Damn that's lookin' good man.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya once i put that intake manifold on i was like wow its finally coming together and looking good!


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

About clearing the dizzy. 
The g60 TB has a two peice design. 
The older 1.8l 16v also had a 2 piece design and I have the half to convert it to a hybrid 16vg60 TB
However this would mean running a BOV and some how fabbing up aplace to mount the throttle cable. As the g60 housing has mounts built in it. 
Dono if I want to run a blow off valve or not. I was thinking maybe a DV off a mk4 but they are like 100 bux or more


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*









Looks like the 16v rocco mounts like this for a throttle cable...
Humm interesting. 
Guess this is another thing Ill have to figure out in the car.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_About clearing the dizzy. 
The g60 TB has a two peice design. 
The older 1.8l 16v also had a 2 piece design and I have the half to convert it to a hybrid 16vg60 TB
However this would mean running a BOV and some how fabbing up aplace to mount the throttle cable. As the g60 housing has mounts built in it. 
Dono if I want to run a blow off valve or not. I was thinking maybe a DV off a mk4 but they are like 100 bux or more

You don't need a BOV OR a DV. Since superchargers are engine speed driven, the boost will fall when you let off the gas, rather than having to be vented to prevent the revs still climbing.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yay for progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_
You don't need a BOV OR a DV. Since superchargers are engine speed driven, the boost will fall when you let off the gas, rather than having to be vented to prevent the revs still climbing.

I invite you to try this clever theory and see what happens when you surge a g-lader.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ha ya its scary enough just bolting it to your engine


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Tiny Update!
Keep having visions!! on how to build this thing. 
One that has been bugging me was that Spacer plate. Looks bad ass and all but I wasn't 100% sold on using it. 
So I went back down to my lab and started tweaking ish. I was like I KNOW I can make this work without it. 
Took the spacer out and bolted the manifold dahn (pittsburgh talk) to normal. 
Took off that black plastic shield around the dizzy and wow tons of room instantly. 








With that cover off I had about 1/4 twist of dizzy adjustment with no modification to the G60 TB. 
Well kept at it and I got it!! tinkered with the linkages and tabs and I have full adjust-ability of the dizzy and WOT control with no interference. 
These pictures show the worst case scenario this would be dizzy adjusted full tilt to the Right (if facing the dizzy) or rotated fully back (facing the front of the engine) 

























My attempt at an artsy picture. 









Now questions
-What oil to use with the g60
-What Spark Plugs 16v's? normal or stage colder?
-What is proper function of the g60 TB? When is the vent valve suppose to be fully shut? Before the TB is fully open just as its fully open? Or half way?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I'd say 15w-50. Don't know about the plugs, though. On my N/A 16v's, I always ran the stock 3-pronger, with the only other plug I'd run being the NGK.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Keep having visions!! on how to build this thing. 


Ha the cogs still turn even though rusty eh?








Did I ask you about a serp. set up for 16v?
What's up with that Scirocco coolant hose(the one at the 
front of the head?
Keep It Movin' Gared. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Its an ABF coolant hose fool, Points the other way and saves you 150 bux from buying that BBM aluminum one.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_Its an ABF coolant hose fool, Points the other way and saves you 150 bux from buying that BBM aluminum one. 


Pfft! Not the one on yours cat. 
This one:








My eyes are prolly playing tricks on me though.
Seems the hose sits differently, than I have seen before.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Some kind of synthetic oil definitely, 15w50 or 20w50 is what I used back when I was a vw guy... Brand is mostly personal choice. I'm a castrol and amsoil kind of guy. For break in use some conventional oil. In my rally car when I rebuilt the engine I started it on 10w40 castrol gtx (cause it was winter) then drove it around 25 miles, put it on the trailer, towed it to Sno Drift, drove it another 25 miles, changed oil and filter with some 5w50 castrol synthetic and started the rally. Later I switched to 20w50 amsoil series 2000 for no real reason, mostly for summer temps. No oil consumption issues after 4 or 5 events so I assume that my rings and all seated fine. Changing the filter after the first 50-100 miles is a good idea if you're going to run the break in oil for longer than that. Use a good oem filter.
I'd keep an eye on the cap being that close to the tb. Looks like a good place for arching when the cap and stuff starts to get older.
Put some copper antisneeze on those exhaust studs. Dissimilar metals like to corrode when they're together.
For spark plugs I dont know on the heat range, probably at least a step colder. I like NKG plugs. Platinum plugs are just for long life applications, so I'd say go with some coppers. Copper antiseize on the threads of the plugs too, and dielectric grease in the ends of the plug wires.
I think that scirocco 16v hose is stock. There was an ac and a non-ac version, but that one looks like the normal ac version to me. But even though I've driven my 16v scirocco for 7 or 8 years I cant remember










_Modified by Jetta2dr at 11:44 AM 12-8-2009_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya i was planning on doing a cheap oil and good filter for the first few miles then quickly change it over to something nice. Gets all the dirt and assembly crap out and helps assist seating of the rings. 
I wanted to run ngk's but didnt know what I range I should look for good info. 
Ya good point on the exhaust studs and dielectric grease. 
Would it be a good idea to put electrical tape around the area closest to the TB link to help prevent any arcing? No one can see it back there so not worried about looks.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I dont know how much the electrical tape would insulate 100k or so volts. Mostly just make sure that the contacts in the cap and on the rotor are good and clean and the plugs and wires are in good shape so that arching through the cap to the TB isnt the path of least resistance. I only really see it becoming a potential problem as things get older and more worn, so just something to keep in the back of your mind in case you have a mysterious loss of spark on cyl 3 or whichever one it is.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok good to know. Ill double up on the electrical tape







I got the good stuff


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://www.facebook.com/album....45744


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

hahah nice! I never washed my car the whole time i was there







too drunk each day when i woke up to care


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_ http://www.facebook.com/album....45744 

i spy johnner.
it's official. everyone except me made it into a h2o pic but me.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dont feel bad, i didnt








but our pool party did!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

pool party was epic


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Been quiet digging into the wiring laity, Thought I had it all figured out then I ran into a snag. After hours of my nose in a book and testing wires from both harness I figured out where everything goes (i hope) 
Thanks for the help VDub2625!!
This has been my office for the past frew days








Ya its messy but I know where everything is


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

nice! that gonna be me in a few weeks... you relocating batterey??


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My IC setup is supose to cover the battery so i wasn't going to but idk, I dont have the extra money to do it or the space in the trunk right now. 
Unless you score me one of those BMW kits on the low








Find those bolts?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

get a summit battery box, they are like 15$ and get 20 feet of 0 gauge wiring from advanced auto. thats what i did with mine. my relocate cost me about 35$ to do.
oh, what happened to running the wiring through the frame rails? realize how much it SUCKS?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

idk you said it sucked and i didnt feel like having a lump in the floor. 
I also didn't realize all the wires i needed at the time


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

see. i know EVERYTHING


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

:bonner:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_see. i know EVERYTHING men like










fify


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I dont want to run a battery box due to my size requirements in my false floor. 
So i need to run a tiny ass battery and have no moeny for one of those right now.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

either way, i still know EVERYTHING









so you plan on running a braile or deka or what ever they are? ding has one in the VRT, just steal it, he never drives the car









wtf is a bonner?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya i want to run one of those, but i need to make sure it can handle the load of my amp/s and compressor. 
Haven t looked into it as i haz no money


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you could prolly run 2 and be fine if worse comes to worse


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

idk from what i remember they were close to normal batteries. but two is more bling bling i dont have


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just scored a mint MK2 Tilt dash !!!!





































































































_Modified by LO-vw at 6:33 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yummmmm


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is that before you sent the trans to peliquin? or did they rivet the ring gear back on?


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Those are studs, not rivets.
That's the peloquin right thur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V-Dub* »_Those are studs, not rivets.
That's the peloquin right thur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


This!








Just picked it up its in the garage now








Thanks Walt!!!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cool. never actually got to see mine before it went in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Walbro pump came in the mail the other day, ill have some install pics when i get that in








If anyone has a year 89 g60 charger outlet half please let me know my new charger needs one.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Got alot of work done today








Wifie was hung over so i got to play in the garage most of the day.
well un berried the engine back in my cave and wheeled it to the garage. Felt like NASA when they get the space ship ready for launch lol








Threw got it un bolted and on the engine hoist, then put it on the ground to install the clutch. got that bolted up. 
There was a shim for the flywheel that was on the 16v engine but not on the g60 engine i have. 
I didnt use it as i couldnt find it anywhere used on the tex or in the Bentley (at the time continue reading...)








My good camera was done charging so after i got it all in i went and got it to snap some pics. 
Fit in like a glove!! 
























Ok back to the spacer question... Did I **** up should I of used that spacer? this normal flywheel view on a 02a? 
I think its slightly rotated so I cant see the timing marks. When i was looking for firing order I found in the bently where it calls out for the spacer (go figure) says its optional so idk 








Installed the spark plugs and gaped them for the 16v. Also is this the right firing order (top left clock wise)
1-3-4-2








Tons of stuff to do still, my back hurts so im taking a brake till tomorrow. 
Here is another picture of the engine from a slightly different angle

















Happy new year!!



_Modified by LO-vw at 8:08 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## eurovw95 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurovw95)*

Either you're going to have to run a solid front mount, or you're going to HAVE to trim that front crossmember.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yep already have the sold mount holding the engine up


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

my corrado doesn't have a shim on the flywheel.
even with a solid mount, i don't know about that alternator set up. you have 2 other mounts that will move too.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for progress though!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I was trying to show how much room was there with that alternator but i guess it failed.








I can fit my finger all around it, no way its going to hit anything. 
Good info on the shim greg! does your flywheel peep hole look like mine?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Two updates in one day!!
Well got bored after I ate dinner and went back to work, got like 95% of the engine harness extended. Only two more harness to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Vr6's are so much easier. 








I mocked up the intake manifold to get the length of the Idle/WOT switch and found this.....
The throttle body hits the new 02a brake res







Are there any other resvar designs out there that are skinnier? It would still need to have the tube on the side for the Slave/master setup. 








^ sux everything was going so smoothly


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_ Vr6's are so much easier. 


i beg to differ! there were roughly 35 wires in the main engine harness, plus knock sensors, and all the BS, and not to mention all the headlights, blinkers, horn and fan. lengthening ANY harness sucks








i have a reservoir that might work for ya. come get it


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
...plus knock sensors...


how do you guys lengthen knock sensor wires? i thought they had a special grounded shield around them?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i always thought the same as well.....
turns out, the ones on my 12v werent shielded at all. just 3 16 or 18 gauge wires inside the harness


_Modified by steveo27 at 3:11 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Mine is shielded I have 3 engine harness so i use the extra lengthes from all of those. Knock sensor was the last one I did today pita. 
Ive been told you can just wrap alumn foil around the wires and electrical tape over it to shield them.
i might have to come by next week...


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Lookin nice Grod!
Maybe you can get creative with your brake res with a little heat and plastic welding?


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just curious... why are you using that TB?
why dont you make a plate that will bolt onto the 16v intake mani and run a vr TB....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Kinda thinking about that... but idk its the brake and clutch res so if that fails i could loose some major functions on the car. They make a round style one for the later mk3's and steveo has one im going to pick up in a few days so ill see how that works before i get any wild ideas. 
Im using that TB as its what came on a g60 and has that nice hidden dump valve on it. 
If that new style res does not work I'm going to fab up the 16v tb half that have and run a DV from a mk4.
I want to use the g60 TB as the sensors in it match the ecu im running and dont want to mess around with that right now.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ah, gotcha.. idk much about the g60 motor besides the charger itself.
goodluck


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_I was trying to show how much room was there with that alternator but i guess it failed.








I can fit my finger all around it, no way its going to hit anything. 
Good info on the shim greg! does your flywheel peep hole look like mine? 



peep hole looks the same. except i have a rubber grommet the plugs mine up. i'll verify for sure tomorrow.


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Looks awesome man!!









I know that this is apples and oranges, but we had to notch out the core support on the rabbit for the alternator to sit in.
It was a necessary evil to keep it hidden. 
Could you do a billet brake ressy?? Maybe adapt one from a crotch rocket?
Not sure if you are going to be running abs or not.
Maybe even something like this? (grasping at staws)
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...98171
Keep it up!! It's coming around!





Dan


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Luscious)*

What about extending the intake elbow and putting the throttle body further out, like on the stock one?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

I saw your post in the 16VG60 How to thread and had to look at your set up and see why your not having issues clearing the distributor.
If i read it right your not using the nos spacer plate, and just removed the sheild and bent the linkage a little, is that right?
for electrical tape go to an electronics store they have a special insulating tape good for 1000Volts that can replace the stock sheild. if you use regular black tape or nothing i think you will have problems with arcing.
If your really set on using the G60 TB, you could remote mount the brake resivoir. 
very cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Greg-
Yep i have a rubber seal for it just took it off to take picture. Thanks bud!
Dan-
Link no workie







Billet would be bad ass i still have to look around for one. 
The mk3 (new style replacement) is rounded, steveo does not have one so my buddy in cali is going to send me one i think to try. Guys in the 16vg60 page said maybe relocated it, it has no pressure in it. Just put some barbs in the MC and run rubber tubes up to the res, not a bad idea. Worst comes to worst i might do that. Or I can run that 16v throttle body half and a DV from a 1.8t. 
Ya i hear mk1's need member notched, I can fit my hand all round mine lots of room. I even shook the engine around and it wont hit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Patty boom batty-
Worst comes to absolute worst ill run that monstrosity. 
I HATE the look of that elbow, and i wanted to run this...

UPDATE
Well got bored just a bit ago and wnted to fix my axles. 
Got excited putting in the engine and forgot to put my axles into place. They wouldn't lift up so i had to un bolt the lower ball joint and lift the engine back up to slide them in, eww messy








Then i was like well I wonder if my euro g60 intercooler is going to mount... This is another reason i wanted to get engine in to see if my ideas would fit. I knew it would be real close if it was to work but i figured it was worth a try. 
Well got the IC out of the box and layed it into place. Well it wont fit,







oh well. 
I can get it to work if I have to by making my own brackets and stuff. 
But one of the main reasons I wanted to make it work is for that cool plastic surround in the engine bay. 
Now im in the market for a front mount I guess, more money I dont have








































Intercooler is for sale or trade if anyone is interested


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Is your aversion to the elbow purely aesthetic or are you thinking the change in plenum volume would hurt low end power and/or throttle response?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Rocco R16V- Thats correct, I took out that spacer as i needed to fab up alot of parts, so i figured i could try and bend the linkage and it worked perfectly without the plate. If I ran that plate it would just hit even more on the res








Oh wow great info on that insulating tape!! ill have to check into that. 
Ya i have a few options to try out here, im hoping this mk3 res will be the quick easy fix. 
Thanks for the help and the good words! come back soon


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

plenum vol is already not perfect so not to worried about the extra with the elbow. 
The elbow looks horrid, and adds extra leak points and an extra 100$+ out of my pocket


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Oh I agree, it looks like crap. i also thought it couldnt be ideal in terms of plenum volume, but "its got boost so it doesnt matter"


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

Well crap
Ive been searching on how people have installed inter coolers on their mk2's with not much luck (big bumper related). 
I was thinking maybe is should start to look for the euro 180deg elbo for the g60 but then i remember it wont work with the alt under the charger... crap
So im like humm how should I do this. Thought about it for a while and I have a normal golf Intake laying around lets see how it works? Lets mount the Radiator and see how much room I have for everything...
Well here is the golf intake manifold looks good looks like i could run the charger outlet like normal to bottom of the driver side of the car, then bend into the intercooler in front of the car, then come up on the passanger side through the hole where the charcoal canister sits, and then into throttle body. 
















well I mount my radiator and damn another issue... it hits the charger and it hits the alt.. its 3 am and I didnt play with it too much but now i need to look into that...
Alt and rad
















Charger and rad
















I might be able to move the rad down tward the passenger side but idk. ill work on that next i guess. 
Sux I just bought new slim line radiator fans.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ghey


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

is there a possibility of running a rabbit radiator since it is a smaller core?


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Yea, now comes the fun part of how to jam all of that crap in there and still
try to make it somewhat clean.
Sorry about the whack link. Try this one.
http://www.eisparts.com/211611301A.html

Did you ever talk to Justin from Wausau? (smknpipgras)
He was the just about the first 16vG60 in the states. In a Mk2 Jetta.

Does a pic of his bay help? This is from Treffen 01 I believe











_Modified by The Luscious at 7:59 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Luscious)*

I'm not sure if this helps you or not. Maybe it will get the gears turning if anything.
Here is a pic of the intercooler rough mock-up in my old rabbit.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

flip the radiator.. or does that rad have a fill neck on it?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

I have a solution for you, but your pocketbook isn't going to like you.
MkV intercooler, it's a front mount about an inch thick but it's the size of a radiator....Plastic end tanks, though, but with a G60, you'll never put out enough boost to blow them out.








And this is the smaller radiator I'd recommend. Unit built by Griffin for a CRX.








That would be WAY out of the way of the charger and alt.
Where exactly are you having the issue?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gared, if you need a rabbit rad to mess with, i have atleast 3 of them i think


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow








you'll figure it out.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

doesnt the coraddo rad have the in/out on driver side?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

no idea?!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes. inlet & outlet are on the drivers side.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Great help guys!
I will have to try and flip the rad, it has no pins in the top so I would need to figure a way to secure it, but ill give it a try. 
Wow that billet res is nice!! mk2 has two holes i guess ill have to dig around or maybe I can plug one? But I thought it was two stages in there and both needed to be filled with fluid. 
Ya mk5 IC is not a bad idea, from what I have read its real big, even bigger then rallye. One guy just used one in the mk2 forums. Im really feeling those ones the guys are using on the small bumper cars, cheap and are good up to 400 hp. But the inlet/outlets on both are not g60 friendly. 
the pic above (green mk2) is the diesel intercooler that i do not have, but I have the G60 golf mk2 IC and the outlet of the IC hits the TB as pictured above.









I was already worried about heat soak by running the g60 golf IC in the engine bay and even more worried about leaving the stock corrado one in there... I have one of those too to play with, Maybe Ill try the fender.
Also been thinking. The corrado g60 TB has like a 2" hole for an inlet for air... Thats a huge restriction so maybe ill run a DV anyway and get better flow across my TB with the 16v inlet .


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

just manned up and ordered a g60 rad, figured i should do it right and not half ass.
Also if you try to flip the golf rad, the coolant fan switch hits the charger so that was another reason I didnt want to do that.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'll be running a honda radiator ( civic) , and was planning on shoving the IC between the grille. 
At first I was looking at running a polo 86c radiator , but couldn't find a source . It has the inlet & outlet on the good side


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Lonz
This might be helpful for you then. 
I didnt want to do this or have something that bling in my engine bay right now. Even tho i think i have no choice in less bling for my intercoorer im sizing. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4641326
looks like they are all tall and need to be lowered and cut to fit.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm good brajjah , but thanx.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Hey no prob you helped me its the least i can do


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4641326




that looks like a familiar project


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

hi greg


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

More stuff not going my way. 
The 02j shifter I got is bent and the bushing is cracked inside. 
Never noticed until i was trying to see how it worked, and why it wouldent push down for reverse


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Bummer









Here's a couple of Leinies for ya man















Dan


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that sucks


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well that blows.
Need anything


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

money


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This came today








Rare bored over mk2 TB.
But of corse it does not have sensors on it so now i need to install my digi sensors on it.








Got bunch of litte things done, hope to get the alot of the interior going tomorrow. need to hid some wires inside and protect them. 
Oh I also got a new MK2 tilt dash, 99.9% mint!


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

i was going to say you need a corrado G60 radiator and hoses as both go to the driver's side and its a direct bolt in. i have the hoses but the radiator is in use. here's it in my old throw together daily G60 GTI.










_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 12:34 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

whats so rare about the TB? is it silver suede?


----------



## The Luscious (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Burberry butterfly actually.









It will match the wheels on this monty.


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The Luscious)*

ice cream paint job?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol i love you guys!
Dub crazy- Guy said he included the hoses but if not I will hit you up thanks!
The Throttle body was made buy this guy vee dub or something like that back in the day. 
he made only a handful of (from what I know) CISE/motronic throttle bodies. 
He bored them over as much as possible 4-3mm, knife edged the butterfly rod, and made a new butterfly for the larger size throttle body. 
There is one for sale on the vortex right now, guy is asking 300 for. 
Mine came with no sensors, but is one of the auto trans 16v throttle bodies so it has the mounts for the pot on it.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol Dan, burberry rimz http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

too bad i just sold my ic setup


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

damn you!
where did you get the pot bung?

Update
No pictures but I got the engine bay wiring done. need to add some grounds and stuff but its basically done. 
Re wired my non ac blower motor in the car, and took all the AC wiring out. 
I also wrapped all the wires inside the car with replacement cotton tape like originally done over 10 years ago. 
MIGHT get the dash in tomorrow, depends on work load. 
Waiting for my last wire harness from Cyclops in Cali then the interior can go back in. 
I wish people would by my stuffs







i need money to finish this beast!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
where did you get the pot bung?

i made mine but i think someone sells them now??


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_i made mine but i think someone sells them now??

i have a bunch of them my brother machined. i also have bunch of the coolant neck adapter's that go in the side of the head so you can run the digi 8V coolant neck and the blue CTS there.
oh an i have a couple billet aluminum water pump pulleys machined too so you can take off the A/C. their not ribbed like the factory euro no a/c pulley and i havnt tried one on a G60 yet but they definitely do work on the ABA setup.


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 11:51 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sweet i might need one of those bungs off you once i figure out my IC setup.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439217


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4439217

those are just aluminum, i have steel too.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*








everything i have ordered off here is not fitting lol
new problem 
Doing a non tilt to tilt swap. 
installed the corrado hydraulic clutch pedal cluster, and bought a gti tilt column. 
I go to bolt it up and this happens.... Im about 2-3 inches away from the holes








Thisis the bracket on the column, didnt think i need to replace that?








This is it clipped in at the bottom








This is the fail








Any ideas guys?


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those tabs look bent to me


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

geez gared. you cant do anything right


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Nothing is bent it has to be the corrado pedal cluster GRRRR just that pin is too far forward or something.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Update. 
Got the steering column installed. Probably the hardest thing ive ever installed on this car.... no joke. 
Those 4 bolts were stupid hard to get in, dont ask me why but it was.
Also found out that the steering tube inside the steering column moves in and out! NEAT! I thought i was screwed because the steering knuckel would not align with the bolt. Then i found out that thing would move in and out and I extended it and boom it fit!! 
So that took most of my night but I also connected the battery and I got power to everything. Fuel pump primes and brake lights work. 
Got to adjust my brake light switch to reach the 02a pedal cluster. 
Took my intake manifold to my local sandblaster so I can get that blasted, should be done tomorrow. 
Took my intercooler to get quoted on enlarging the inlet and outlet ports. So I might do that after I get it mocked up. Also found the guy to weld my g60 pot bung, and DV bung. Orderd a new Forge 007 DV. 
Got my intercooler and intercooler boost tubes in, Got to order a few connectors but have most of it for mocking it up. Hope to do that this weekend. 
Need to figure out my throttle body and injector situation. Dont know what Injector size to use. 
Rich is the guy out in cali, hooking me up with all sorts of parts. If you need anything guys hes got it. 
Got my Fans mounted on my rad and was monkeying around with it today and found this... YAY 








Outlet of charger is hitting the g60 upper inter cooler line







not a game stopper but got to figure out a way so they wont rubb them selves to death. 
Ubber ****ty pic of my intercooler 








I need one of these mk4 reverse light plugs to wire my reverse light in my mk2


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I need an answer to my boost gauge problem as well. 
And my problem is not knowing where to mount one....


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_I need an answer to my boost gauge problem as well. 
And my problem is not knowing where to mount one....

Since I was late on the sliding column (did the same thing haha) I'll say a pillar pod or radio delete panel with oil pressure and wideband gauges. 
I put my wideband and boost gauge in an a pillar pod and I love it. Only place you can really look while boosting hard haha.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya radio delete holds my bag gauges so cant use that. I already have A/f, volt, and oil pressure from duostyle. 
Just need one gauge now and thats boost. 
They dont make single pillar gauge holders. 
Im thinking making it work in my air vent but not too excited about that.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Ehhhhh I guess so, but a wideband is always a good idea on an engine like this. Especially if any kind of real boost is gonna be run.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

g60 and real boost? lawl


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I want to do votex but dont have the monies right meow


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
I need one of these mk4 reverse light plugs to wire my reverse light in my mk2


VW Part number for the connector housing only. I have some various late plugs that I am going to use the terminals from, but you may find your Mk2 terms fit into the housing.
1J0 973 702 - Pin Backup Switch PLug - $5.19(1stvwparts.com)	- same for N75, etc
I just ordered one for my 02m


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
1J0 973 702 - Pin Backup Switch PLug - $5.19(1stvwparts.com)	- same for N75, etc



Sweet orderd one along with a ton of other stuff form ECS. Should be here some time in feb. Ordered a bunch of stuff stuff from vw germany so thats why its taking so long








UPDATE
Spent most of the day making this Front mount inter cooler fit. I need to make one more cut to my rad support and Ill have enough clearance. I would of done it today but im surprised the cops weren't called on me already. Got some weird neighbors here and one of the rules is not to do "major" repairs to a vehicle.... 
I need to order some couplers, I got a bunch of red ones with the tubes I got but idk red is kinda loud, it could go with the plug wires and timing gear but i don't want too much red. Porb going to order black
I also need to order injectors, waiting for a guy to get back to me on here , if he is sold out ill just buy some new ones. 
Also need to order the my chip. Its been two months and the guys at SNS have not got back to me. So im going to order a BBM chip here soon.
Might go back down and wire up some of the interior again. I had a small hiccup with the non ac blower motor. The resistor was blown in my working blower motor. Luckaly i kept my non working blower motor and swapped covers and it worked!! score! 
Here are some pictars of the inter cooler setup. 
Front no bumper








Front with bumper








Top blue lines are where i need to cut. I have plenty of room right now but with my car so low I tend to hit things with the bumper. If there was a case of me hitting something it would just give more room so it does not squish anything. 








If you head was in the engine bay looking out


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

looking good Gared!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if your blower resistor is blown you can pull it out and bypass it, it'll just mean youll only have one speed on your fan, high... its cheaper than finding a new blower motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

does your ic sit in front of the middle lock support bolt, or you not gonna use it?? and does it clear your fans, hey and also where did you order your fans??
...oh and wheres that airbag place here in fresno??


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

Ya when the resistor blows you only get high speed (speed 3 for manual box) 
You can actually get a new thermal resistor from radio shack for $5 and it fixes it. I just got lucky and had an extra resistor box. 
My original plan made it look like i could fit it between the center support bolt. Things started getting tighter and tighter so I just cut it out. My plan is to fab up a new slimmer bracket for the center. Can I run it without the support down there? 
Fans are from ebay, 2 10" fans, 12s could fit but you got to trimm them a ton and could start to not work out too well for you. Still need to wire those up into the temp sensor. 
Air bag place is http://www.avsontheweb.com/home.php.
I know you wont listen to me but I HIGHLY recommend http://www.accuairsuspension.com/ air valve manifold block. 
I am on my second valve setup and my next and final setup will be the accu air setup (unless i get something free from work). Its amazing and uber robust. 
No air leaks, you dont even need to run a water trap, the valves are just work. You could even mount them outside of the car if you want and it would be just fine.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

i dont see the bags like yours that slide over the strut housing?? ...and the plate we welded on??


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

they have them they are aero sport bags.
I just found them cheaper online and got them elsewhere.
Tanks and valves are heavy so i just got that stuff local. 
all my bags were bought online front and rear.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

**** silicone couplers are expensive


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

oh if anyone is thinking about adding a gauge pod from autozone might want to think again....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_**** silicone couplers are expensive








i used pieces of straight radiator hose, they sell it by the foot at napa, like $16/foot any diameter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya just ordered a bunch of angles


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://www.siliconeintakes.com has great prices on couplers and fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

just make your own gauge pod its pretty simple


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

want me to plastic weld you a gauge pod http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I have a gauge pod for a mkIII I'll sell cheap. **** does it hurt to type.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i wonder how much different the mk3 one is? got a pic







ill be home later in the week i can swing by and give you your present too
wtf how do you plastic weld one?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

i have a double A pillar pod... trying to remember where i got it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

for sale or in use?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I have a MKII single gauge pod for sale.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
wtf how do you plastic weld one? 


i can plastic weld anything


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

found the bitch... took me like an hour lol
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ha nice, cheaper from the manufacture tho








http://www.gaugepods.com/vw.html


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I have one of those in my car, they are pretty nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Steve-


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

pics? did you get it painted or non painted?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

mines the satin one, matches the unpainted one, looks just like factory tho. the texturing is different, but it does its job so im not picky.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ork)*

or you could just keep the boost gauge in the side door pocket and pull it out when you need to look at it like i did!!!


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I am watching this thread


----------



## average dude (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (kda33)*

What's up dude







Nice build. I'm in your backyard now


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

oh wow where in PA do you live?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

going crazy over here. 
What chip and injectors are people having luck with? 
Looks like with BBM you dont need to run anything larger then a 30#
With SNS they don't want you running anything smaller then a 42# injector. 
Ive been talking to guy who just finished his BBM chip g6016v and he is getting great AFR with 30# and claiming close to 30mpg when not in boost. 68mm pulley 
Not doubting him I just want to make sure I do this right when not using megasquirt. 
Dan what injectors did you use?
Everyone first told me use just regular g60 injectors (16vg60 how to) now im finding out these are too tiny for my needs. So I went and found 8 new 30#'s and now those might be too small. 
doing a quick calculation I guess it seems i need the 42#but thats if im at 250hp at the flywheel.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

grrrr silicone coupler order is all wrong








Now need to wait for that again.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bone chilling cold outside and it has creeped into my garage. 
Taking a brake 
-Basically figured out my boost tubes and where everything will be ran and how. 
-Put sycromesh into the 02a (only 1.9 qts?)
-Mounted my boost gauge. Had to make a new plate for everything. Just need to go to radio shack and get some new switches for the space in the center. 









If i had more parts I would get more stuff done








I was hoping to get the fuel pump mounted and everything this weekend but now i need to wait for the correct injectors grrr


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

you project is making me really miss my 16VG60 rabbit.







but great work, i'll have to hunt ya up next summer and do a few pulls against my 16VT GTI. your car is montana green too right? how did you do your engine wiring? Digi 1 harness or convert a Digi 2 harness over to Digi 1? 


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 4:22 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya how long did it take you to switch to turbo? 
Running Digi 1 in the fender then into the engine bay. 
ya lmk you prob have more boost with the turbo so will prob NevA LooSE!
Car is actually capri green! its darker then montana and never offered as a GTI in the states.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

what management are you running?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Small update, Got all my boost tubes sorted out and the lay out. Then tore it all apart, taking the inter-cooler, and boost tubes all to a welder tomorrow. 
Still waiting on parts







The boat is sure moving slow from Europe


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

hows that snow? you have heater in the garage??


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

It's over 2 feet at this point, and still goddamned snowing.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol ya its bad, getting sick of shoveling !!
No heater in the garage, but these town houses that ive lived in leak heat so bad everywhere that it heats up my garage for me. 
Its not like living room heat but its just enough


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got a few things done today
-soldered my fog light switch into the harness. I got the pigtail cyclops, now no more crapy spade connectors. 
-Took my boost tubes and IC off to the welder. Should be done in a week. 
-Played around and tried to in vision my breather setup and vacuum line setup. 
-Summit dropped off my inline CRS filler neck, and breather overflow tank. I think the tank is too big for me tho so I might return it








-Crossing my fingers, I found a killer deal on these Koni shocks to make my car lower. We will see. 
Just waiting on parts still!!!








Had a little fun in there today. 
Mounted this 








He always follows me!!










_Modified by LO-vw at 8:40 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

LOL pedobear!
Steve-


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Filled her up with oil and was cranking her over just a min ago







Starter sounds like its dead but battery is only at 33% so im charging it up to see if its any better. 
Took the low flow and pressure Digi pump out and threw in the walbro 255








Been working on getting the vacuum and breather stuff straightened out. 
Got the interior kinda tossed together. 








Would of had intercooler and boost tubes all setup, but the welder kinda messed up the intercooler and they have to do some grinding to it :\ should be done next week. Boost tubes look great tho. 
I need to buy some SS fuel line now for the fuel rail and some AN fittings to make it look fancy. 
I need my damn package from Europe







and it to warm up to do some painting on some parts.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Is that parker fuel hose?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

if I would of planned it out far FAR far in advance I might of been able to score some. 
I still need to spec out some Parker air valves and see if I can get some for Free


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

nice work!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_if I would of planned it out far FAR far in advance I might of been able to score some. 
I still need to spec out some Parker air valves and see if I can get some for Free

Isnt all stuff from work that fits in your lunchbox free?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

when you work from home and there is no products to fit in your lunch box is a different story


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow seems like everything Ive been waiting for came at once. 
I MIGHT be able to start it this weekend. 
Problem is I just found out that VW uses stretch bolts on the rods







So now that the engine is all together and I could almost call it done I now need to tear into the bottom and replace all 8 bolts. 
FUN!!!
here is some of the stuff that came in. Only thing I need now is my shifter adapter, catch cans, and these bolts. I say that now lol but im sure ill find some other things. 
New fuel line and AN fittings 








Last of my Silicone tubing 








Intercooler modified to 2.5" inlet and outlet, PO bung welded in, BOV tube welded in. 








Moar Hippach seals for sale 








My large ECS tuning order ive been waiting for. With one of the shifter pieces missing in the pic.








LOL whut where did these seats come from
















Should be a fun weekend.. and boy do I need it.


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Are those MKIV GLI seats with air bags? If so will they fit your tracks. Just curious


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya mk4 gli seats prob wont fit the brackets and if they did they do not tilt back like a gti one would


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

make sure to get the good damn belts with the red stripes!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol those gli recaros im holing on to, if I ever own a mk4 they will go in them. 
I would like to trade them for some bbs's but for now they are sitting in garbage bags in my office next to my recaro trophy's


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Jesus! This ain't done yet!?















Check the sig bish!!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Oh nice sexy link!!!!
I got some pics to update but need to hang out with the wify b4 i can update
So far i got drenched with gas, and metal in my eye the past two days. 
I got a good record going on








Metal is from trying to install my shifter







bought this euro shifter setup that was supose to be a drop in bolt in deal and ya...... its not in a mk2..


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
So far i got drenched with gas, and metal in my eye the past two days. 
I got a good record going on










Ahahahah! Battle stories/wounds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mistercheeks (Aug 13, 2006)

wtf page 16, starting to look like eurogti86's wheel thread


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

huh?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Slight progress, I only get like 1-2 days a week to work on this, and typically not a full day. 
Kinda mocked some things up again and finished up the fuel system, so I have fuel now!!! that 225 pump is kinda loud








Here is a pic of the boost tube installed 








Some of the parts I was waiting on..... Euro mk4 02m cable shift that is designed just like a 02a box for fitment....... water neck with sensor hole. 
















I got the box assembled and trying to install it...Whole reason I got the euro shift box was for easier install but no didn't happen... Hacking up the shifter mount sux as my angle grider is loud as Puck and I'm not suppose to be working on a car here. 
Also if you remember that my 02m shifter arm was bent...well i bent it as straight as I could, looks like its going to work out!! 
















Went to the hardware store and got these nylon spacers so when I bolt it up it wont move around. 








Thats about it for now, If i have time Im going to try and finish mounting the shifter tonight.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Oh new question, Should I run a 50mm intake or keep my 42mm?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

holy piss. still not done?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

If you can find a 50mm Scirocco manifold, I'd definitely do it.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

not using a sirocco manifold using a golf manifold... going against the 16vg60 grain







Surprise!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_holy piss. still not done?










only thing thats holding me up now is the weather to warm up a bit and stop snowing so I can paint outside







I need to paint my manifold and I can start it. 
If I paint inside the whole apt smells and fumes prob go into some of the neighbors apartments too. It dont bother me but i dont like getting evicted








I still have to install new rod bolts but I should have all that for next weekend.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow probably the hardest thing ive had to do on this car was mount this shifter, its not that it was hard per say but I had no tools to like properly cut or bend any of the metal out of the way. 
I got it in there tho!! Not too proud of my metal work at cutting and getting it to fit but i cant be too loud and the reasons above. 
















I did go out and buy a new tool for this, a nut sert gun. 
Real cool and simple way of making nuts. Its basically a rivet gun that crimps these nuts on real sweet!! And it doubles as a rivet gun!








Played around with the cables a bit, I need to order some mk4 clips to hold the cables on the bracket. 
Ill get the exhaust header on this weekend along with fixing the rod bolts! 
All the hard stuff is over now


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

hey how are those ebay fans?? i just ordered the same ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

they look ok







what size did you get?


----------



## stuwee (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Hi do you have the part number for the roller bearing from TDI timing belt kit.
P.S Sweet build!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

youre a riv-nut


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

only during h20 do you get those


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

primered my intake and FPR today, Cleaned a bunch in the garage and in my back room, and got my exhaust header installed. 
Hopefully tomorrow I will finish painting the parts, install my rod bolts, go get some random nuts and bolts from the hardware store to finish mounting my header to the exhaust. I have to order more parts from my homeboy Rich








starting to get nice out over here







feeling the itch


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you soooo much! i owe you a HUGE man hug next time i see ya.
and spring is here finally i think


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

we need a frosty man date


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yesplease!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok im stuck what am I missing or what should I check?
Ive been trying to start the car for the past 7 hours.
-First I thought I was not getting any fuel but now I am, at least i know it is when i try to start it and when fuel pump kicks on.
-getting spark at all 4 cylinders.
-cylinder 1 seems to be getting some oil in it but I think thats due to the rings not being set in a while.
-Ran a compression check all cylinders are at 165psi except cylinder 3 at 135. Is that too far out of spec?
-Car like wants to start but just keeps like miss firing and wont catch if you know what i mean.
-The more I try to start it the more it wants to start it seems.
-im lost dont know what I should try next. 
Kinda thinking i need a corrado g60 fuel pump relay or ECU control relay.


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

spray a little starting fluid in the tb just once to see if it starts..... do you have the blower all plumbed and hooked up


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya it like bucks and back fires like it wants to start but just wont


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Check your plug wire order on the dist cap.
From page 12:

_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
Installed the spark plugs and gaped them for the 16v. Also is this the right firing order (top left clock wise)
1-3-4-2










I could be remembering wrong, but I thought the dizzy spun counter clockwise when looking at it from this angle. So swap 3 and 2.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta2dr)*

I know you put a lightened flywheel in, make sure the timing is set dead on. Sometimes flywheels come with a CIS mark AND a Digi mark. Guy above mentioned checking the firing order.
Oh, and is the ECU getting the hall signal from the distributor?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

Are you using the 30# injectors?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Check your plug wire order on the dist cap.
From page 12:

I could be remembering wrong, but I thought the dizzy spun counter clockwise when looking at it from this angle. So swap 3 and 2.


You sure on counter clockwise?!?! I checked it and double checked it 1-3-4-2 clockwise 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_I know you put a lightened flywheel in, make sure the timing is set dead on. Sometimes flywheels come with a CIS mark AND a Digi mark. Guy above mentioned checking the firing order.
Oh, and is the ECU getting the hall signal from the distributor?


Didnt even use flywheel for timing, all on mechanically checking cyl 1 is at tdc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_Are you using the 30# injectors?


Yes, 3.5bar FPR and SNS 16vg60 chip


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

How about the curve at the distributor?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

curve?
I thought it could of been off 180 deg but the cam slot is off center so it can only go on one way.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I know that some TT tuning adjustable cam sprockets were assembled 180 out some years ago.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
You sure on counter clockwise?!?! I checked it and double checked it 1-3-4-2 clockwise 


Pretty sure its CCW.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

how can i make sure?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

CCW.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_how can i make sure?

Swap 2 and 3 on the cap, turn the key and watch it start








Then you'll know.
Or pop the cap off, crank it over and see which way the rotor spins.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Carl be nice to me im hung over and just woke up









I got to see whats wrong with my new starter first







sounds like it blew up or the flywheel teeth shattered some how


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

get off vortex and get this running!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Well new starter is broken somehow it wont spin engine any more








and I found 1 tooth chilling in the bell housing from flywheel







but one tooth might not be anything to worry about








like I said this has fought me the whole way


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

plug wires should look like this on the dist:
(1)(2)
(3)(4)


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

could of sworn thats how i had them, STARTER is busted and new one is on order so i cant do anything till that comes in and ill be out of town all week so cant do anything till next weekend



_Modified by LO-vw at 6:02 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

WHAT DID YOU DO???!!!


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

fired against the starter (backwards??), or the motor isn't willing to turn good thing you replaced the rod bolts... strong enough to break all sorts of stuff, the charger busting is crazy though. Sorry to hear, one of my good friends tells me that if your not breaking parts your not pushing it, but I think he meant at the track.... looking forward to seeing this run, several of us are behind you on projects!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the good works, Idk wtf is going on i do everything by the book and it wont work. 
I think its ignition timing or possibly ecu/injector power problem


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sorry to hear duder. I wish I was there to help.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks to my buddy Greg i guess I typed in charger instead of Starter!!
Charger is fine I just broke the starter and had to order a new one, that must of been after i was working on it and went to the bar to take away the pain


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Why didn't you just go to Pep Boys or Advanced and get another starter? Half the time, they stock Bosch.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i had no luck at autozone or advance autoparts (the only two in the area) for those starters. 
im running a 96 TDI starter. 
It does not run the shaft for the bushing inside the trans. 
Thats why my starter was turning slow is becuse that bushing was totalled.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

Glad to hear charger=starter, I was trying to imagine a scenario where that was possible and really starting to think grenade....
I lucked into a brand new HD starter at the local bone yard, shiny parts on beat up cars are a plus


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

if it will work out i got a 12v starter and a mk3 8v starter you can borrow


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i need the bushing, the new starter came in today but im out of town so i cant get it till tomorrow or thurs


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got my new starter, got a super hard to find bolt for my exhaust, and i should go buy new spark plugs. 
Going to play with it again tomorrow after the landlord swings by :crossing fingers: he does not flip a brick when he sees my car in the garage and an extra engine chilling next to it haha.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Awwwwww You're gonna be in troooooooubllllllllleeeeee








You home yet? I wanna ride bikes


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya we need to ride bikes!! 
Reminds me i need to build that other bike and get some sweet new light pedals!


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I need to finish my new one. I still need a bunch of stuff


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok got my new starter and it works!!
Now it like starts and then dies








I open the throttle and it reves up! then reves down then reves up! then dies








Any ideas?
I think it was my ignition timing but now what


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

could i of killed my plugs already?


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

idle air? the compressor by-pass/funky throttle plumbing?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (smockrw)*

car should run fine without any plumbing whatsoever... as long as you have the vacuum hose for the ecm on the right port... one port sees no vacuum and the other does... the one closer to the pass side is the one you want.... 
one other thing... i was told to never run 30# injectors on a 16v because of the air that it flows... it needs at least 42#
this is based on VE.. not cylinders


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sounds like something to do with vacuum


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ill take pics of my vacuum setup as thats what im thinking... or plugs








I have 42# injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif brb


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Keep in mind its not like la la everything is good revving up and down its like struggling to stay revving up, down, up, then dead like every other try. Or it will just crank over and do nothing. 
Every spark plug will get a wet black fuel liquid on it after trying to run it for a few. 
Here is my vacuum setup. 
Its a 1.8l 16v 2 piece Throttle body, it has one vacuum port on it and im using that to the Fuel pressure regulator. I felt this was the most important thing to run so I did not T. 









Then In the back here I have 2 ports coming off of the check valve. I ran the first one stright to the ECU no T. And the second one is T'd twice once for the boost gauge, and once for the DV/BOV.








It is possible that ^ that check valve is in backwards but ive tried it both ways and it does the same thing. 
I have no leak anymore at my fuel pump so thats fine. 
Im going crazy as idk what it could be. 
I try starting the car without the DV/BOV into place as I dont want it to somehow stay shut and build up too much pressure. Ad as green said I felt it could run with no boost tubes at all so i see no harm in doing this. 








Bad pic
it will run a tad differently but not 100% still when i adjust the dizzy, but thats to be expected i guess.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well the arrow on that check valve is right... now i think it has something to do with timing.. can you get it to idle or does it just rev up and down and die?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

revs up and dies








I also have a huge ****ing oil leak coming out of where the oil flange bolts to the block :wtf:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i had a problem similar to that and the dizzy was off.
your timing marks are all lined up i assume?check and check again? ha


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just checked mechanical timing of engine, cam gear is pointed at arrow and cyl 1 is at TDC 
Cant see any marks on the flywheel gear but im not worried about that.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

I thought the flywheel only goes on one way, and if you can't see the marks, your crank is off.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya it only goes on one way, but the marks are like way back on the flywheel too so it could be that. 
cyl is at TDC and cam is spot on timing mark


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Intercam timing is correct?
Dizzy pointing at Wire 1 at TDC?
What are you using for ignition control, the g60 stuff?
Have you tried turning the distributor while cranking/running to see if it gets better?
Wires are 1,3,4,2 counter clockwise?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

At the car right now, 
Just tested every terminal on the ECU for wiring and everything is where it should be.
Dizzy is pointing at 1 at TDC, i tried turning dizzy and it helps a tad but not too much. 
Checked and re checked and rechecked and checked again x100 wires are 1,3,4,2 CCW
I guess that was one of my problems as i had it CW instead of CCW it kinda starts not but not really. 
I have this slight feeling it has something to do with the corrado g60 digi 1 ecu power. 
I was told to wire the black and white pin 23 into pin 14 power from digi 5 pin relay. 
I do not have the 5 pin relay so thats what I Was told. 
I just pulled the relay out and it is a 4 pin so im thinking that might be where some of my problems are. im going over the schematics to see if I can jump this or not, any ideas?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Might of found the problem...
Car always had a tight spot when i tried to turn it over and I just thought oil hadn't gotten everywhere yet. 
Thankfully Josh stopped by and was standing my the belt side of the engine and saw my crank pulley wobbling. This would explain the tight spot in the engine as the belts were getting twisted a bit. 
Thought it was just the alignment hole on the on the crank pulley and checked that and drilled it out and it was still there. So i tore it all down and sure enough crank timing pulley is messed up. 
Also thankfully I have a head gasket spacer and it looks like the engine is non interference now!! YES!.
I did check timing last night and then today and i guess being by myself it was at TDC as I cant.
The crank bolt did come out today (funny story) but looking at the timing gear that tooth is squished and there is no way by hand i could of done that. 
I need to order some oil cooler seals anyway so oh well no big deal just so glad josh found this!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell me when your timing gear comes in, I feel like I wanna be tehre when it runs this time


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

will do, I prob wont do anything until next weekend if you want to plan on that. 
I need to order some tubing to make my intake as well. 
I hope to get in the garage and finish up the interior today.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice
hope that was the problem and nothing else happened


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

some positive updates. 
I got like 90% of the interior wiring done that needed to get done. its never done but for now it is








Got all my gauges wired up and working and my complete 16v tilt dash setup is complete! 
I also installed the rear carpet (oh so hard) so just need to finish some of the trunk wiring and install my power window council. Going to wait till i can roll it outside for that tho. 
dont mind the mess








All my gauges installed








Found the CRAZY oil leak, PO double stacked the gaskets for this along with some sealant







i guess for sitting so long it found a way to the bottom bolt hole and would pour out of it. 
Going to use some RTV and the new gasket on this one. Looks like he took a cookie tool to the back of the oil filter flange so its kinda rough. 









And to prove i tore all the timing **** off


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

got a bunch of parts today SWEET 
G60 coolant lower hose








3" alum to make my intake








parts to fix leaky oil filter flange, and crank pulley. Some other gaskets to redoing my intake manifold when i decide to go to 50mm.








crank bolt came in today too so I got to go pick that up here shortly.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok got all the new parts on it, timed it 100% on the marks, no oil leaks and the damn thing still wont start








Good news is, it now fires up every time like it wants to start. or is starting, then dies. 
It did run for like 3-4 sec a new record lol but then died as i thought I could give it some gas(air) to keep it going. 
It almost seems like its flooding itself now but idk. 
Or something is not allowing it to keep firing the injectors to keep it running.
its too late for me to keep starting it tonight so ill play with it after noon tomorrow. 
Anyone?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Bad fuel pump? Not enough juice?


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdaze68)*

crank position sensor?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

dont haz one







VR6 does but not g60


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This is what my engine is doing fires up maybe spins twice and then dies 
Your watching the voltage to the ECU. I happen to be testing it when i made the video thats why i recorded it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi0DsK4weVo


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what management are you running again? that start up still sounds like timing. wtf mate!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

really stills sounds like timing ?! 
running digi 1 with sns 16vg60 chip


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i say ditch the cali/digi splice job. re-wire it with fully corrado engine harness


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*

Are your injectors still firing after the pump primes?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_i say ditch the cali/digi splice job. re-wire it with fully corrado engine harness










already did that

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_Are your injectors still firing after the pump primes?


they fire if the pump is on and it sounds like the pump is on when its trying to start or fired for a few sec


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

could that seat belt deal mess all this up?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok deff not starter interlock as i tested that.
Now if I hold the throttle slightly open it will run like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDhm20zsCEo
longest its ever ran lol


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Congratulations! You built the first 2-stroke on the vortex!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh man, you got a harley!?
welp, somethings not right .....
hope you didnt bend any valves when you had the timing off


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya man wtf


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It has a head gasket spacer in it so from what i can tell its non interference now. 
but i have no math behind that claim. 
But ive spun it with no timing belt on and it hit nothing.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok weird day so far, i double checked ALL of the timing marks and everything is 100% and here is proof 
























I also had my used 8v cap and rotor laying arund and figured what the heck lets try it. 
So I threw it on and also thought maybe the cap isnt grounding to the head, so I also changed the way i bolted it on. 
Go in the car and boom fires right up but is a rev up rev down type running like its trying to find something. My head explodes as of why this is happening and that its running. so i go to adjust ignition timing and it dies. 
So i fire it up again boom same thing!! omgz so im trying to adjust timing again and its starting to die and I notice i didnt have the brake booster vacuum hose connected. As i see that it like exhales all this white gas mixture right on me. Now it wont start with the hose connected as i think it flooded itself. 
I also killed the battery so its charging lol always something. 
I noticed on my brand new cap and rotor that all the terminals/points inside still look brand new...
is that a sign of anything? I was getting spark to the plugs...


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Do a compression test to make sure your valves dont have any bendies?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

comp is good 
my guesses are not enough air to idle, or flooding. 
Car starts better when I clean the plugs and let engine air out. 
Then after like 3-5 tries it wont anymore or struggles. 
Just read that someone drilled some holes in the butterfly to get more air in and it worked. 
any ideas on that?


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_
But ive spun it with no timing belt on and it hit nothing. 


well, that stupid... as the timing belt turns the valves with the pistons...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol been drinking ?








I know but if the pistons did kiss the valves at any point i wanted to test for that. So i figured ill spin it and see if it hits anything. and nope spun real nice and smooth! 
I THINK i might of figured something out on it so im hoping to test for it tomorrow. 
My battery is SHOT and i need a new one but with Easter its kinda hard to do. 
Its sitting on the charger all night on slow charge, hope it charges enough to test my theory. 
Wish me luck peeps


----------



## blizzardVR6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_comp is good 
my guesses are not enough air to idle, or flooding. 
Car starts better when I clean the plugs and let engine air out. 
Then after like 3-5 tries it wont anymore or struggles. 
Just read that someone drilled some holes in the butterfly to get more air in and it worked. 
any ideas on that?


meh, not yet... all the fuel is just because of no spark.. probably not flooding, jus tnot firing so it collects. from my years, i hear a timing issue. fo sho.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok been testing and playing with everything it seems. 
this is about as long as it will run. 
I start it, it runs, i go to dizzy to see if i can adjust timing to run better then it usually dies and exhaust a fuel cloud out of the throttle body. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfqaEHG41Ro


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Did you pull the plugs to see if they're getting soaked? Pull the dip stick and sniff the oil to see if it smells like fuel?
I dont know too much about the g60 fuel management stuff, but how is it measuring the intake air if you just have the open throttle body?
Does it die before you can get to the distributor to play with it, or dies as you're playing with it?
Throw a timing light on it to get a guess at how the ignition timing is set?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

plugs are always wet when i pull them. oil is prob not getting to happy but my goal is to run it for 10 min or so and change the oil and filter so i just want to get it started!!
g60 management uses map sensor, cts, hall, and the co pot for intake air temps. 
Also under idle the standard g601.8l 8v has an 3ed open throttle body to dump s/c pressure at idle. 
As you start to give it throttle it closes the 3ed throttle body and you get full boost at WOT. 
So at idle you dont need any intake or boost tubes hooked up, as it would be open anyway. 
In the video its idling and i run over to it and try adjusting the dizzy. it seems once i go past 0 deg timing it just dies and like hiccups and stalls. 
Now thats its running better i can hear a sequel/whistle from a vacuum leak somewhere but idk where








I made a couple videos testing the hall sensor, injector power, and spark. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyGFXRodDyM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdePxQZMYx8
video 2 is in hd and the first video is still processing and should be in hd shortly. Then you can see voltage on gauge.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

what chip you have again? what injectors is it burnt for?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

SNS 16vg60 chip 42# injectors and 3.5bar FPR and me haz all that installed


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

you did a compression check right? I just don't like the sound of the engine, and that you had a 'hard spot'
did you try unbolting exhaust before the cat to make sure that wasn't plugged?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya and that all looked good. 
IF the valves are bad its not from what i have done. My only worry in the valves are if they seated them properly after rebuild


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

Compression test results?
vacuum gauge on the FPR/Intake, and you have the 1 meter vacuum line for the Digifant secured and intact (no T's).


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

ok, so looking though I see your mechanical timing looks good, it sounds like you have two firing and two not, 180 out? When you checked mechanical did you also check to see that the point on the cap relative to #1 cylinder was making (or close to making contact? also, I see plugs and wires diagnosed but what about your coil? Digi is really ground sensitive are you sourcing your grounds (coil, o2, etc) from the same locations?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yep mechanical looks good, cyl 1 lines up. I thought that at first and the 16v cam and dizzy is offset so it can only go on one way. 
Coil worked on my 8v before I pulled it this winter so it should work, and Ive checked the wiring on that a hand full of times. 
02 haven't not looked into much but again was working before I tore engine down and wiring should be good. 
Grounds are at the same location and all feed into each other. 
Just got my new battery for cheap (thank you interstate warranty) and new plugs. 
going to fire it up soon but land lord is outside







dont want him to hear this beast or smell gas haha


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

just put new plugs and batt in same damn thing grrr


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

THINK I got it!!!
After it wouldn't run I was like wtf so I went over the wires one more time, this time paying mad attention to any resistance in the wires. found one of the grounds to the ECU at 2.3 ohms!!! Looks like some of the wires I tried to reuse were real bad inside. I did a quick rewire of the 2 grounds and put them in the locations that SNS recommended in my schematic and fired it up. 
It now just reves up and reves down and wont die unless I throw timing advanced. 
But i think that is normal when you dont have a ISV until it warms up then it will idle smoothly!
There is no coolant in the engine because if I had to pull the head I didnt want to waste all that brand new coolant, And ive been waiting on one more tube to come in the mail.
zomg excited. Now to re wrap all the wires i peeled back







and finish up a bunch of little ****. 
crosses fingers until someone replies.


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

I was going to ask about the coolant, saw the outlet on the side of the head and scratched my head; great to hear, not sure if the SNS stuff changes the 'disconnect' blue sensor rev stuff to set the timing but.....
what radiator are you running on this thing?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ill have to time it properly when I get coolant in it with the method you mention. 
Rad setup is basically g60


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Good job dude, maybe I'll stop over tomorrow and tell you about the retarded move I made today


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope that wire was the deal


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*

vids or it didnt happen


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *builtforsin* »_Good job dude, maybe I'll stop over tomorrow and tell you about the retarded move I made today










do splain! 
ok I dont get it, along with the ground I decided to play around with the distributor seems to run the best when I flip the distributor upside down. I stand corrected about having the dizzy off 180. You can have the DIZZY itself flipped 180 but you cant have the rotor 180 out. Thats what i was saying the cam is offset so you cant have the rotor 180 out. 
So why would it run like a standard vw engine that you have disconnected the ISV (reves up and down and stays running) with the dizzy flipped 180?
This is standard installation with the hall plug pointing down not my pic








Mine has the hall sensor plug pointing up, and I have the dizzy turned to the left and it runs. 
would that indicate my hall sensor wires are backwards? Wires checked out right on the ecu pin out. 
Ignition timing is still 
(1)(2)
(3)(4)


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

I seem to remember something about the windows for the hall sensor being different between 8v and 16v distributors. So if you're using the 8v g60 management but with a 16v distributor, maybe thats an issue.
I cant remember for sure though, I could just be making stuff up.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I was reading Digi 2 is sometimes sensitive to the difference in distributors. 
I also read that people for digi 2 swaps would take out the hall sensor from the digi 2 8v and put it in the 16v. 
have not read anything about that for digi 1 g60 tho. 
It also seems when I flip the distributor like I did I get more tune ability out of timing.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

all mk2 hall windows are the same..... no matter what valve..... 
ABA is the only different one!
put the dist like the one in the pic and set the wires like they are in the post and go from there...
you are firing on the exhaust stroke.. making it sound like the valves are messed up...


_Modified by Greengt1 at 11:17 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

When I had the dizzy installed correctly it makes it sounds like a diesel and does not stay running. 
When I flip the dizzy and redo the spark plug wires to proper timing it it starts up and runs like there is no ISV hooked up.... like it should :Weird:


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

do you have an idle screw on the tb? if its out all the way then there is too much air going past the throttle plate causing it to idle hunt... make sure its screwed almost all the way in then back it out to set idle


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

anyone with ideas on why it runs with the ignition dizzy flipped upside down and the plug wires reset?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

dumb ?... did you make sure you were on the compression stroke when tdc came?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Greengt1)*

lol here comes my captain obvious, not adding anything to this thread response: gonna have to take the valve cover off and make sure all the valves are closed when #1 is at TDC








i think gared built this after having too many


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

I guess several of us should have been more specific on the timing question, 1 TDC assumes compression stroke, this might explain the upside down dizzy though.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (smockrw)*

Whose cam wheel are you using? Techtonics had a batch YEARS ago at this point that were assembled 180 out.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (smockrw)*

i just love saying obvious things to this guy. he used to build million dollar prototype engines for a well known boat manufacture


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Techtonics is the cam gear, did you guys see my timing pictures? 
EVERY notch is aligned. This would mean TDC for cyl 1
And yes at dizzy the rotor is pointing at cylinder 1. 
Timing wise with out engine running this is 100% from what I can see. 
Unless im missing something. 
Just having a bad day and im sure this weekend isnt going to be much better


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Hey, don't feel that bad, your at least to the point where your turning your key


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Think I figured out the fuel flooding issue....
Im using a 1.8l 16v TB
After some investigation and looking over vacuum diagrams and the Throttle bodies I have here. 
Seems to be that the vacuum port on my tb is in front of the butterfly so it never sees vacuum (on my system)!! So that means my FPR was never seeing any vacuum and always at full pressure. 
So i rerouted my vacuum lines so it pulls off the same line as the BOV (hopefully temporary) , I also put a new oring on my idle screw. 
I then put the dizzy back to stock and tried to fire it up and nothing, plugs still must be fouled from last time trying to start it. :\
So just working on some odds and end type things. Getting the coolant/breather system together and everything else. Hope to pull it outside tomorrow and just dick with the engine all day. 
And thanks Rich for the parts!! 


_Modified by LO-vw at 7:07 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok car will run off the fumes and extra fuel in engine when I disconnect the fuel injectors. 
Then I plug in the fuel injectors and it fires up and dies still... wtf


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

check vacuum hoses INSIDE ecm....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yep just did that when i swapped ecu's an chips 
Here is the dizzy at tdc like everyone kept asking about. dizzy is all the way to the left cant move it any more when its at that position. 








how are you suppose to double check the wiring for the knock sensor when pin 7 ties in the pin 2 and 3 of the knock sensor wires


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_ok car will run off the fumes and extra fuel in engine when I disconnect the fuel injectors. 
Then I plug in the fuel injectors and it fires up and dies still... wtf 


whhhaaatt? how long will in run for?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lol ya i dont get it man so ****ed up
it runs for like 3-4 sec and thats with it starting a few times as its flooded when you first try to start it.


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Damn Gared. Pullin' for ya man. If I had any knowledge
to drop, ya know I would.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

omg ya i just don't get it man, maybe there is something special about that relay in a corrado. Guess ill try to order one. 
Im hoping jwatts will respond with his address, Going to send both my ECU's off to him to see if they are whats wrong. 
i get tons of fuel (kinda understandable with 42# injectors), spark (going to test to see if its strong enough tomorrow), Drilled a hole in the TB butterfly today to help get more air at idle and still nothing. 
Seems to fire up stronger then ever but dies just as fast


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

what happens if you have a bad chip installed in your car? or if the chip goes bad?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just tested all the vacuum lines with a vacuum tester and no leaks. 
Also tested compression again and its the same in all cylinders. 
went through some of the wires i spliced to the fuse box and they all seem correct. 
I just dont get it man


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

low or high impedance injectors?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i never want to build an engine now :/


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Pull the injectors and point them into some jars and crank it over to check their spray. Make sure its a nice cone pattern and there are no drips or leaks after they shut off.
Also check that the fuel return line isnt plugged/restricted causing too much fuel pressure.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*

I would do the injector test but the way the nvm or any 16v fuel rail is designed the injector will blow off and shoot fuel everywhere. Unless I clamp it all together.... Or buy a digi/1.8t fuel rail


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

you could take intake off as a unit and do your injector test, or if you have a second lower intake...
and I didn't see, are these 2 ohm or 12 ohm (somewhere near) injectors?


----------



## smockrw (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

yeah and as a side note, I am not a fan of the 16V injector rail not using clamps on the injectors, I am sure its 'ok' but every little bit helps.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_I would do the injector test but the way the nvm or any 16v fuel rail is designed the injector will blow off and shoot fuel everywhere. Unless I clamp it all together.... Or buy a digi/1.8t fuel rail
 
I have a g60 fuel rail you can have to test it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeebus. still no luck duder?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i found the 16V G60 limited factory BIN file i used in my MK1 16V G60, would you have an interest in this?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Possibly if all else fails. 
I was gone all week until last night in Chicago for work so I haven't been able to do anything to it. 
I sent my ECU's off to SNS for them to inspect and test to make sure none of them are fried and the chip did not loose its programing during installation or shipment. 
I also ordered a new Dizzzy from Autozone as its possible this one is messed up. 
Wont be able to do any tests until the ECU comes back so just got to wait now to see what Jwatts says.


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

keep at it, ive been watching this thread waiting for it to fire up.... in due time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2mAn)*

how did you do your wiring? you use a corrado harness or rewire the harness that was in the car? i've never seen a digi ECU go bad. i watched a guy hook his digi 1 ECU to a digi 2 harness and expect the car to just start up and run, that should have messed it up but it didnt. when i did my first digi swap i accidently hooked my ECU switched power to the circuit that was for like the heater and such, theres power there at key on but no power when you put the key in the start position. so when i was cranking the ECU lost power, the car would sputter cuz it would get a shot of fuel and the coil would power up but no run.

_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 12:20 PM 4-18-2010_


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 12:20 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

digi 2 has the same ecu pin plug as a digi 1?








Car was digi 1 1.8l cali edition. 
I cut it it out in the rain tray, and spliced in using the same wires from fuse box to rain tray into the new digi 1 g60 setup. 
Thats what im kinda thinking some wire that needs to stay powered on shuts off when the car tries to start... but idk what that could be as every where is hooked up to the same thing it was hooked up to before. 
Im kinda thinking its the dizzy like someone where ever they rebuilt it missed something.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

ohh so you cut the connector off in the rain tray that goes to the fuse box, umm when i didnt my digi 1 in my 92 GTI i just followed the instructions on SNStuning's site and repined my digi 2 harness at the ECU connector to make it digi 1. i would check to see if you may have done what i did, also check the powers and grounds in the ECU connector itself and make sure you have all them in place. SNS's site has the ECU connector pinout. i've done like 5 digi 1 conversions in just about every way possible to both CE1 and CE2 fuse boxes.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you should come over and help me








if this dizzy and ecu turned out not the problem, searching for a wire thats getting turned off was my next go around.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*

I think he's forgotten more about Digi than most people know.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

P.S. I have a Digi 2 ecu sitting in the back of my Jetta you can try, it came off of that cabby Colombo had.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

it needs to be a digi 1 g60 ecu but thanks!


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_you should come over and help me








if this dizzy and ecu turned out not the problem, searching for a wire thats getting turned off was my next go around. 

i could, where execactly are you at? PM me with some info. i have a couple digi 1 ECU's too. im actually working on cracking the myth of making digifant 1 run on a 10V 5CYL audi 5000 turbo engine in an 87 4000 CS quattro. my new winter ride, lol.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sent pm!! 
ya heard that you could run up to a 5cyl on digi 1!
you have so many projects i i just cant fathom it lol


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

bad chip the car wont run, if the programming is improper or bad the first thing you should notice is your fuel pump wont purge or run when the key is first turned on. i noticed with all the SNS software i've ever had that my fuel pump runs constantly when the key is turned on. if no pump than the software is crap or wiring isn't right. another thing about burning chips if its not the stock program is that most tuners burn to a 27c512 chip or a 27SF512 EEprom, these have to burned at a different offset as the G60's file is quarter the size of the chip. the ECU reads the program from the back of the chip forward, not front to back like you'd think. all my digi cars have SST 27SF512's have to start the chip at the 8000 address on the chip. 



_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 3:46 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ya i no nothing about this digi stuff except the pinouts now lol as ive almost memorized them. 
Fuel pump primes with key and when i turn the dizzy like in one of my videos a page back. 
Ill give you a call when things come in and I test them.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

shoulda just did a VRgay in it










_Modified by steveo27 at 7:33 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_shoulda just did a VRgay in it









_Modified by steveo27 at 7:33 PM 4-18-2010_

id trade my MK2 VR6 for another 16V G60 in a heart beat. i loved the charger sound and how violent the car was under boost. this kinda inspires me to build another one with a BBM charger on it but i think im gonna stick to the holset HX35 i have instead.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Alright, got word that both of my ECU's are fine. 
Just installed my new Dizzy, bled my brakes and clutch (i think), and checked EVERY wire that goes to the ECU and everything seems to be fine...
only questionable wire is to the CTS where it gets .2-.4 ohms but looking at the rage the sensor operates at 100-7000 ohms i figured that would be ok. 
Tested all the stuff I could while not having the ECU here. 
Im kinda wondering if my digi 1 coil is wirred properly....
It has a 3 pin plug and a single pin plug
3 pin plug
12v black , signal wire to ecu green/white, ground brown
Single pin
to rpm in cluster. red/black 

other than that im stumped. 
I did have a unique situation (when i had the ecu) when I would turn the key on (not run) position it would sometimes fire off the coil just once. It only did that like 3 times and never again. 
I was just reading the 16v digi 2 thread for like the 5th time and people say in the first page that theirs does that and its ok?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

less vacation, more git work


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just checked both coils and both caps that I have and both check out ok...
What else can I check without having the ECU here?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dude is there gas in the tank?


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_dude is there gas in the tank?
 








Gared...do you have gas in there buddy?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I *WISH* it was that dumb of a problem, I would give you both 100 bux if that was the problem. 
I know its spraying gas because all of the cylinders get black wet spark plugs after trying to start it 3-4 times. I also reak of gas when im done working on it typically. 
I was reading random things on here about the cap and rotor. 
idk if this could be the problem but it looks like the caps are all interchangeable between 16v and 8v ( I have two of them and they seem the same 8v and i was told 16v).
Now the interesting part is I pulled my 8v rotor off and i took the rotor I have on my 16v... They are exactly the same even part number. 
From everything I read and see online the 16v rotor is different, i think its longer or something.... Is that ture? I cant find part numbers anywhere. 
The rotors I have are both 1234332350
Caps are slightly different.... seems like they are the same tho. 
16v-0290004019
8v-1230591040
I cant find any info about the rotors online anyone have ekta? 
Caps im not too worried about as it seems like everyone says they are the same.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

guess ECS says its the same regardless 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...ES982/


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

anything yet?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ive been on vacation for a few weeks so no progress made. 
Also SNS has both of my ECU's so I cant do **** till I get those back







prob not going to happen for this weekend either


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

riddle me this tho...
Just talked to a guy whos flywheel mark was off for 0. 
How can I double check mine as I have no timing marks on my crank anymore...
I know the whole rod in cyl 1 to find TDC trick but you can easily be a tooth off either directoin with that on this car.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

And you have no timing marks on the crank pulley either?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

custom pulley due to the serp conversion. 
Just got off the phone with ECS they have never had any issues with the flywheel marks so idk


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Then I would suggest that you use a dial indicator on the #1 piston to find tdc then mark your crank pulley accordingly.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ya duh i knew that


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

My homeboy Rich hooked it up with this pic for me. 
Ive never owned a oem dizzy (in either of my 16v's that ive owned) so I never knew where this "notch" for 0deg ign timing was. 
















Going to mark mine up and if SNS ever sends my ECU's back ill be able to test it out. 


_Modified by LO-vw at 11:07 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

another one I just found


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well put the car back together ya chotch


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

stupid crazy game today


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It is basically together Just need the ECUZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!! J WATTS YOU HEAR THIS!?!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eeee seee youuuzzzzz


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_It is basically together Just need the ECUZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!! 

I am thinking that is code for wifey says no?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclops594)*

if you have 42# injectors.. pay for shipping and i will let you *BORROW* my 42 ecu...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

pm sent


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

returned


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

just got in contact with J watts. he said he is shipping today 2ed day so lets cross our fingers !


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_digi 2 has the same ecu pin plug as a digi 1?








Car was digi 1 1.8l cali edition. 
I cut it it out in the rain tray, and spliced in using the same wires from fuse box to rain tray into the new digi 1 g60 setup. 
Thats what im kinda thinking some wire that needs to stay powered on shuts off when the car tries to start... but idk what that could be as every where is hooked up to the same thing it was hooked up to before. 
Im kinda thinking its the dizzy like someone where ever they rebuilt it missed something. 


This is your problem Cali Digi 1 is not the same as G60 Digi 1 look into the correct pin to pin out for the G60 I thought the same thing however its different trust me. I'll see if I can find the pin out wiring I have and hopefully send it to you to help you out with this.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kda33)*

CHECK MY SIG.........
I have WD's PDF style


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kda33* »_

This is your problem Cali Digi 1 is not the same as G60 Digi 1 look into the correct pin to pin out for the G60 I thought the same thing however its different trust me. I'll see if I can find the pin out wiring I have and hopefully send it to you to help you out with this.










I know this









_Quote, originally posted by *Greengt1* »_CHECK MY SIG.........
I have WD's PDF style


I really dont think wiring is my problem, if it is it would be wiring in the diffrent coil im using or the extra ecu power wire. 
But i think i got those, im good at wiring and engine building its just something mad stupid is holding me up


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ECU's CAME!!!! SWEEEEEEEEEET 
might not get to it today as its amazing outside but for sure tomorrow.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

STFUnoob. just put them in NOW!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

got to finish work for the day, then ride bmx, then re assemble everything in car to start tomorrow


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

gay


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_, then ride bmx,

What are you 12?


----------



## dubbinway (Apr 24, 2007)

bmx shredding for life.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_
What are you 12?










13 thank you very much! 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinway* »_bmx shredding for life.


^this


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_


Sent pm!
WTF man playing with the dizzy all over the place and it just still starts and dies


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Still thinking its getting flooded or something. 
After cranking it a few times and it not starting Ill disconnect the injectors and it fires right up and will run untill the gas is gone. its only a few sec but it runs.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

check the fpr... and pressure...
where did your injectors come from?
what impedence?
what is vacuum on the boot gauge when its running? 
what do you have the gap set to on the plugs?



_Modified by Greengt1 at 4:33 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (smockrw)*

repost


_Modified by Greengt1 at 3:02 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

check the fpr... and pressure...
*dont have a gauge but I know its a 3.5bar fpr and you can clearly hear it trip. Not saying that means 100% its at the right pressure but i know its doing something*
where did your injectors come from?
*were out of a running mustang. *
what impedence?
*no idea I ran an ohm meeter on one and it was 14.x ohms. They are Ford xl3v-a9a or 0 280 150 558 neon green. *
what is vacuum on the boot gauge when its running? 
*Never runs long enough for me to see, *

what do you have the gap set to on the plugs?
*Stock gap, .26-.3 iirc Read it out of the book when I did it*

I have some updates on the situation after i get out of the shower, I reek of fuel....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ok untill today i never tested the injectors..
So josh came over to help today (thanks a ton man!) and we borke out the injectors and tested them to make sure they were spraying. All spray and all spray nicely. 
We double checked mechanical timing and everything is in line. 
Well we could never get it to stay idling.
So I had my old digi 8v injectors laying around and we put those in. Thinking somehow it was getting too much fuel. 
Well we got it to idle for max 10-15 sec a few times but it would just die on its own. 
It even would fire up with the throttle body disconnected. We got it to run the longest by either holding the WOT switch, or holding the idle switch and cracking TB, or holding both switches lol. 
Both of us tried alot of different things as well, like switching the ignition timing all different ways, spinning the dizzy around all over the place, lots of weird things and nothing man. 
Just boggles my mind what could be going on.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnGncvX9Yzk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqLmGi_3zXk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGsTCjBWMG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eck_Ekr2dwI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0C6ypnh-iM
some videos if it kinda running and not running maybe someone can hear something. 
Its a mixture of us plying with the switches on the throttle body, and opening the throttle body. 
usually when it dies its dieing by itself, or josh opened the tb too far, or his finger fell off a switch. 
most of the time it was just by itself.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

have you tried a different TB?
does your fuel pump cut out maybe?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

haven't tested it for cutting out, but i know it gets triggered each time the dizzy spins


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinway* »_bmx shredding for life.


do some whips


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Got a fuel pressure gauge coming! so thats the last thing I have tested. THANKS! Greengt1


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

send me your address again.. i misplaced it..


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You got to lay off the 40's man








Riddle me this....
What are symptoms of too much back pressure in a car? IE. Clogged cat? 
AND/ OR
Can oil clog a cat if sat over a winter? like can it solidify/gum up?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LO-vw)*

Symptoms of a clogged cat are that the car will usually start and idle ok but once you try and drive i.e. put a load on the motor, the car will hardly have any power and won't want to move.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

good news is my build thread made it to the new site. 
bad news i lost everyone watching this for help  and all the IM's i had going to help me with this (


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

yea i noticed that crap too.. sucks... stupid new vortex


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Well found something new wrong with the car today, 
The Idle switch, it was working however it had 8 ohm's when it was switched!
So I put in another switch in there and tried to fire it up (it was around 10) just tried a few times and it kinda fired up but just went back to normal. Seemed to give even more gas. 
Keep in mind im still using the digi 8v injectors so It should give less fuel if anything. 

Still awaiting the Fuel pressure gauge to test my fuel pressure, I was also reading that a bad fuel filter could cause a car not to start. So Im going to try and bypass that.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Man! wtf This is BULLS H!t! I'm here bro.. And again I need your Address again! text it to me.. That way I cant lose it!! 

Side note... if this was thread was at like page 11-12 before and its at 50 now.. 
I am definitely not going to like reading long threads!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya 50 WTF!!! 
Sent text


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Does anyone know this... 

Key in on position, hall sensor plug is disconnected, Take volt meter and test center wire (signal wire) and ground. 
Im currently getting like 10.8 volts, when battery is around 12.2? 

Thought this was a signal wire and there should be no voltage on it?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> good news is my build thread made it to the new site.
> bad news i lost everyone watching this for help  and all the IM's i had going to help me with this (


 someone doesn't have firevortex. I still have all my watched topics, IM's, and friends. the friends dont' show up in different colors though


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I have firevortex but that was setup for zerothread so none of those links will work any more.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

just checked mechanical timing TDC with dial indicator and flywheel mark is on spot.  

fuel pressure gauge didnt come due to vortex melt down and loosing ims. that will prob be next week. 

what else can i test


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

flywheel just exploded so ya guess i got to try and get a new one of those now YAY!!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

what? exploded? wtf are you doing? lol


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

well didnt explode explode but like 5 or more teeth just sheered off. 

engine spins free as a bird with the spark plugs out, then you put them in and it builds compression 

was actually just trying to start it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

im really thinking there is like a clog or something in the exhaust and the engine cant get all burnt ish out. 
that would be creating it to hickup and blow the teeth off the flywheel while its trying to start.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just did a leak down and everything checked ok


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Isn't the FPR supposed to get manifold vacuum and not ported vacuum? Is the vacuum source on your throttle body ported vacuum?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya i figured that out a while go and its been changed over to manifold vacuum. 
I have been told the car should still idle with out it hooked up tho.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

rewatching


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

thursdays going to start on your parts for ya


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

hugz!! 

Once i get it running maybe we can paint the roof


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

This rulz and pulling trans rules even more by yourself while everything is still in engine bay.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Gay..... Out of car stuff I hate to do, pulling the trans by myself is easily #1


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya wife had to come rescue me  

now to get it in...... going to need some help with that.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

LO-vw said:


> Ya wife had to come rescue me
> 
> now to get it in...... going to need some help with that.


 
When are you doing it? I'm out your way tomorrow


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Just bench press it back up there. 
The car would still run with a plugged cat, so thats probably not it. 

Where does that middle wire from the hall sensor go to? Have you traced it to make sure its going where it should?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

builtforsin said:


> When are you doing it? I'm out your way tomorrow


 lets go ride tomorrow ! 


I thought I could bench it out of there but that didnt go too smoothly.... I think if I pull the pass side drive shaft flange it would slide right in. 
I got to wait to see how this new flywheel deal goes for warranty, would be cool to get something by this weekend but i doubt it. 

Pulled cat to just see whats going on, its not clogged looks good inside. Think im going to make a test pipe anyway.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

There needs to be voltage on the outside terminals of the hall sender plug, nothing in the middle. Fix this and report back.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

what would give the middle 1-2v less then batt?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just ordered a new flywheel, I got a digi 1 fuel pump relay and ECU relay, pressure gauge should be in any day now. 

Going to wire in the digi 1 g60 relay form back of fusebox as well. 
should be a fun weekend


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok well on one hand I am sorry to hear of your troubles, on the second hand, I am very relieved. I have had the same problem with my setup for 2 years now. Every year I take it out of the garage, work on it for 3 days, get discouraged, and push the fing thing back, only to be seen again the next spring. I have a 92 16v I put Digi2 in. The thing will fire up anywhere from 2-15 seconds as long as i floor it. What I believe is our problems is our ignition timing or the way we hooked up the hall sender to the ecu or maybe we need to use a 8v hall sender. Tell me if yours does this: Seems to be hard to crank over (even with a good battery) the second after it stalls out, looking at the pullys and belts, you can almost see them spin in the wrong direction for just a split second. I think we're firing 180deg out and making our burn on the exhaust stroke which could force the engine to spin backwards for a split sec. after it stalls. It also explains why its so hard to crank, literally fighting cumbustion with the power of our starters, trying to spin the engine the right way. Listen, why dont you give me a call or just write back I think we can help eachother. Rich 518-451-0038


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

digi 2 needs the 8v hall sensor swapped from what I have read. 

digi 1 g60 does not. 

Ya im starting to think something is up with the hall sensor wiring or something. 
Now guy above is saying i should not have any voltage on that wire. 
I dont know what could be causing it to get 12v  
I was going to work on it tonight but forgot the pens game is on.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The hall senders are all the same. I never swapped my hall sender when I did my digi 2 swap and it started first turn of the key, no bs. On all dizzy hall senders regardless of managment there needs to be battery voltage on the outside terminals of the hall sender plug. 

Make sure that you peel back the rubber boot on the hall sender plug, as my friend recently made that mistake with his Scirocco. Trace each wire back to the correct terminal on the digi1 computer.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Pin 18 only goes to the signal wire of the hall sensor 
im trying to unplug things to see if it will cut power to that pin right now with no luck. 
Both of my ECUz do it. 

its 1 volt less then batt right now.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Kinda to my assumption it has to do with where the window is on the dizzy. When it find the end of the pulse it cuts power to signal wire untill it finds the start of the pulse. 

Didnt think it would of been such a high signal but i guess it is. Thought hall sensors worked off low voltage  
So maybe thats not my problem :sly:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

so only thing i can think of is clogged fuel filter, bad igntion coil (spark but not enough spark, or slowly dieing some how after it runs), or fuel pressure not 100% 

My breather system couldn't have anything to do with it could it?


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Boy I was hoping a 16v hall senser wouldnt work with digi2 as some people say, as it would go far to explain my trouble. Dave Im fishing here but you didnt by chance swap a 8v for a 16v and use your 8v hall sender? LO-vw sorry for jackin your thread Im just hoping any kind of info will be usefull to us. Wondering why some people seem to think a 16v hall sender wont ewith digi.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

LO-vw I thought the same thing about the spark and went as far a installing a standalone MSD ignition and still no change. I even swaped my coil for 2 stockers and a msd coil. I really think our issues are due to the same problem. Hope u figure it out as I think it will help me as well.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

some reason I thought ABA digi 2 hall was different 

I did just check an mk2 8v dizzy to my mk2 16v dizzy and both operate on the same window and open and close pulse points. 
Also plugged in my 8v dizzy for ****s and triggered everything the same


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Maybe our knock sensors are shorting out or something? Would it pull that much ignition at start?


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

never thought of that but I dont know enough to say for sure. maybe someone will chime in.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

"I did just check an mk2 8v dizzy to my mk2 16v dizzy and both operate on the same window and open and close pulse points. 
Also plugged in my 8v dizzy for ****s and triggered everything the same" 

Well you just saved me from spending more time and money on a 8V hall so thank you.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I read somewhere the position of the vacume like from the FPR to the TB is very impotant and that there are a few different models of TBs and you need the right one, though what one is right for my app and your app I dont know.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya i plugged my TB port so not using it anymore


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Not to drive you nuts but from what I remember they were saying it was very important to have it hooked up to the right TB for the right fuel. Ill look into this cause I believe I saved the thread. If you plugged the TB then we may have the same issue as I plugged mine as well.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

LO-vw said:


> Pin 18 only goes to the signal wire of the hall sensor
> im trying to unplug things to see if it will cut power to that pin right now with no luck.
> Both of my ECUz do it.
> 
> its 1 volt less then batt right now.


 Hey I just caught this and I could be mistaken, but isn't pin 18 the tach signal to the cluster? IIRC isn't pin 37, I think, to the hall sender? Oh yeah.. that would make I think pin 38 the pos to the distributor. I'll look at my old notes to verify but I'm 98% sure thats what it is:beer:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

it only goes up to 25 
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/management/digifant2.html


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

nm was thinking about the wrong thing. I got real psyched for a sec


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

The hall senders are all the same its the windows that are different. Aba has one window and the digi 8v and 16v cis are 4 window. I did not swap any hall sendors or wheels when I did my swap from cise to digi 2.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

^this


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> I was going to work on it tonight but forgot the pens game is on.


 In all the years I've known you, you've never wanted to watch a game on your own accord. Only if other ****e were making you, haha. 

Now get back to work!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I like going to pistons games to drink and be merry. 
I like watching hockey on TV when its Wings or Pens  and its important games. 

Being in sales for my job I need to keep up with some team, or I have nothing to talk about lol. 
Hardly anyone likes cars like myself, or works on them themselves. 

All the guys I work with have big money and fancy cars, and dont work on them.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Good point on the sales/talking thing. I don't know much about that subject but I'd love to hear what you have to say about it. 

i wish i had a magic wand for you :*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

flywheel came today!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just noticed Greg it took me 4 years to convert you into getting a vw


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Have you physically traced the wire that goes to the middle pin in the distributor? 
Try unplugging the ECU and see if the voltage there goes away. 
Can you put a noid light on that middle wire while the car is "running" to see what its doing? If its getting a constant signal to the ecu that could cause issues. I think the Bently says that it generates a 5v signal, pulsed of course.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Yep, well i figurd it out it does get voltage so that mystery is solved ! 
put a node on it and it flashes


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

its 12v i think later cars and vr uses 5v


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

fuel gauge came! so I just got to put everything back together now


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

It should be the middle wire that gives 5v signal and the 2 outer wires should have battery voltage. Later car or not that's how they all are plain and simple


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Middle wire is not 5v on my setup its 1-2v below batt when its about to trigger. It seems to trigger when there is an absence of voltage to the wire.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

But there shouldnt be _any_ voltage on that wire the way you were testing it with the plug disconnected. It should only send 5v to the ecu when the hall sensor triggers it. And the fact that there is less than battery voltage there leads me to think that something is wired incorrectly, shorted, or crossed up.
Have you verified that the middle pin of the hall sensor connector goes only to pin 18 on the ecu connector? Like ohm meter on both ends, ohm meter from one end to ground with the other end unplugged, ohm meter from one end to battery positive with the other end unplugged? To make sure that there are no shorts or anything?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

My theory to having the voltage there when disconnected is that it was currently in the start or middle of a window. So when you disconnect it its still has a voltage there until it finds its ground form the hall trigger, aka end of window. You could argue that saying when disconnected it looses it signal so it should think its grounded. Cant argue that unless there is something switching inside the ECU and keeps it open on a disconnect like that. I have no proof of either tho. 

Ive tested continuity on the wire at both ends and it only goes to pin 18. I also tried to see if it was shorting to any other pin in the ecu plug, along with ground and powa. Nothing came up. It only goes to the signal of the hall and to pin 18 from what I can tell. 

If I am suppose to have exactly 5V then something is wrong. From what I have read there are different dizzys that use diff voltage. some 12v some 5v, this g60 digi must use a 12v. I have no proof of what I should have either. 

I was reading how a hall sensor works and (cant find it now) some page explained that there was a slight voltage drop around 2v so I figured it was ok. Just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Let me make this simple. Disconnect your hallsender, 12v on the outside terminals. Nothing, absolutely no voltage in the middle wire. Think of the 12v as the input to the hall sender, and the middle wire as the output that goes to the ecm. The third wire just goes to ground. 

All hall senders are the same there is no difference in the signal they put out.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

And if you read that here on the vortex then its 90% bull**** and 10% chance its actually right.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya I do find alot of BS but find alot of good info too. 

Yes like I have been saying
Ignition on, hall sensor disconnected. test the 3 wires

3 + batt power
2 0 disconnected it was 11 ish volts (have not tested it when i get 0 volts to start from hall). connected and me spinning dizzy manually it would go 0 to 11ish (square wave) volts depending on what window its on. 
1 - ground

To me that sounds normal


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

LO-vw said:


> Ya I do find alot of BS but find alot of good info too.
> 
> Yes like I have been saying
> Ignition on, hall sensor disconnected. test the 3 wires
> ...


Well let's settle this and ask need_a_vr6. He is a megasquirt guru and he will know the answer for sure


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I THINK thats right, only reason i say that is... its happened before where I start to crank engine over. As I let fuel pump prime it will actually fire one cylinder! 
First time it happened it freaked me out and i was like ok I got a short some place. Then it did it once more and never again. 

I asked greengt1 about it ( he has had a few digi 1 cars) said it happens from time to time. This is understandable now because the hall fires on a 0v signal (at least mine does) so if the engine happened to stop at that point its at the end of the window ,0v, and would think it needs to fire.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just tested my fuel pressure. 
Its just shy of the 50psi mark on my gauge. 

so that seems to be in check  
Damn nothing easy. 

Going to put my clutch in now and wire up my g60 ECU relay.
Also bought a G60 fuel pump relay in case


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I got an idea, disconnect your ecm and unplug the hall sender. There should be no continuity between any of the wires


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ill have to test that but im 99% sure it wont have any voltage on it. 

Ok I got the trans back in and I wired up the G60 ECU relay like it is in a corrado. 

Still does the exact same thing. 

Even put on the g60 tb, thinking something might be wrong with the 16v TB. 
Nothing...

I need to swap the 42# injectors back in there but it should still idle with these injectors i would guess. 

Also CAT is completely out so its just open header.

Im at a loss I dont know what to test anymore.
I did for ****s test the coil while cranking. Key on its at 12v then it drops to 9-10 while cranking. Is that too low? I would guess not but idk.

Anyone have any ideas on what to test? 
Its like its firing on the start in schematic then when it goes to run it dies.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

have you looked farther into the knock sensors. Im thinking like you said earlier if its bad or faulty maybe it is pulling so much timing it stalls out, just a shot in the dark. BTW are the knock sensors the same in the 16v and 8v I know there are 2 in the 16v but are they the same as the 8v?. If so what sensors you have in it. Also this may have been covered but did you double check the timing with the cams, Os lined up right? I worked all day on my setup and got nowhere. Checked out the crank to cam timing to see if you could be 180 out even if all the marks are lined up but it looks like its not possible IDK. Feelin your pain.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya from what Ive seen the only difference in the plug color is length. 
I want to check it again but the car should run even without a knock sensor plugged in, so that throws me off too.


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought the same thing but then I got thinking that applies if your talkin about a stock setup. Maybe its the diffence between the digi setup in relation to the 16v locations or senors throwing the digi way out. like I said long shot but at this point Ill try anything.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

ha it's probably something crazy like the starter wired backwards and the car trying to run in reverse


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

I think were both at the point where even thinking about checking stupid stuff like that lol


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

If a TDI spins backwards then you might be right!!

Blows my mind what could be wrong. Tomorrow, im going to wire up the normal g60 coil and see what that does. 
Also going to unwire the whole fuse box and plug in everything so its not a cluster Fword down there. 

idk what else to do :super sad face:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ITS ALIVE


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

Ehat was it?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Digi square coil that I was told would and could work. 

thing is it was working and did work when testing, but would not run the car 

I swapped in this same g60 coil (what i put in today and it runs) a while back and it did not start or do anything when I did it. 

Idk but it runs and fires up first start now. 

Apparently there is some "brain, processor, logic" built into the square digi coil and the digi g60 did not like it :sly:

Runs with 02 not plugged in, and knock sensor not plugged in. Also with knock plugged in. 
IT RUNS!!!! Got a ton of work now to button everything up, and rewire everything. :\
Hopefully next weekend it will move on its own


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

awesome!!!


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow. :super:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Longest work week ever


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

When I left saturday, I had a feeling it was going to be something totally retarded going on around that coil. It's funny, we talked about swapping it like four times and were like ehhhhhhhhh no way. Good job


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Post up a pic of the coil that didn't work and the one that does, as I've never noticed a difference between the 2. I ran an MSD blaster 2 coil on my digi 2 swap


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Here is the coil I was using in the lower right. 










Talked to many people who are considered guru's and they said it would work.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dude that's a coil from an early mk3 2.0. And the 3 pin connector on the bottom is the icm for aba motronic. Digi 1 doesn't use an icm at all.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

pwn3d


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Dude that's a coil from an early mk3 2.0. And the 3 pin connector on the bottom is the icm for aba motronic. Digi 1 doesn't use an icm at all.


Dude its also a vr6 coil, and a 8v digi cali coil!!

Came off my digi cali car. 

Got basically all of the outside wiring done for now. 
Engine, fan, and lights are all done. 
Thought I figured out why my city lights didnt work but they still do work :\

Waiting for my Test pipe in the mail and some fittings for my catch can. 

Those should go in this weekend, then Ill button up the interior and hopefully give it a maiden voyage around the block.

Only thing that might ruin me is there is a birthday celebration on sat. Then on Sunday the greatest band alive, ICP , is performing here in Pittsburgh  I think im going to the concert but still up in the air. 

Hate all you want I somehow still like them after all these years lol.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

LO-vw said:


> Hate all you want I somehow still like them after all these years lol.


How does Gared's car run?
Miracles!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

If its a G60 coil it should be different from a VR coil. Looks very similar but not the same. And it has a control module built in to it. 

'91 California Corrado G60's came with that coil. Before that G60's even in California came with the cylindrical coil. Your ECU must have been from a '90 if it came off a Corrado G60 and won't work with that coil.


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Jetta2dr said:


> How does Gared's car run?
> Miracles!


:rofl:


----------



## Nastyboost (Feb 18, 2007)

After trying to sift through some of the problems you've posted i've decided to give you the run down on tests that indicate whether you have everything right. But i need some questions to help you trouble shoot first. I will say ditch that coil. Regardless of what the gurus have told you that coil is a powerstage unit. My factory Digi1 Cali Mk2 had one. Get the cylindrical coil that all the rest of the cars use.

1) What distributor are you using. I noticed your a 16v. Are you running the 4 window digi 1 distributor. This is a must.
2) Do you have a corrado bentley.
3) Are you having battery voltage of 12.25 or higher.
4) With the fuel rail connector disconnected are you seeing 12v with your meter lead to the R/Y wire and then to ground.(with key in on pos)
5)Test Continuity on the fuel rail connector. Set to 20 ohms and probe the two pins on the inj.harness. If its between 3.7-5.0 ohms then your injectors are good. You can further probe them individually. Should be between 15-20ohms with stock G60 inj. somewhere around the same with aftermarket high impedence inj.
6)ISV plugged in with key on you should see the ISV pulse and hum if held in your hand.
7)Testing voltage with the key on at the hall sender connector two outer leads. Should be 10v minimum. 
8) Remove distributor and with key on and fuel injectors removed from the intake ports and placed in cups with the fuel rail and lines still connected, rotate the distributor by hand. You should see inj. pulse spray fuel in the cups and with a plug removed and connected still to the wire you should see spark while turning the dizzy.

If all these tests don't work then replace J169, better known as the Digifart Control Unit. Meaning ECU is cooked.
Believe me i understand why people would want to run digi 1 as im running it myself, but it is a royal pain in the keister when your battery voltage isn't spot on or you have tuning issues. Ive been trying to get an SNS stg 5 chip to start my car for months. Still doesn't work and i don't live in ATL so getting a solid map and working chip isn't easy. And running the stock chip and injectors with boost from a turbo as opposed to the Glader leaves alot to be desired on fuel and ignition maps. Ive been daily driving my setup for quite some time and have knowledge on Digi1 pretty well at this point. I sent you a pm with my Tel# to try and help you out if you need it. Just give me a buzz.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok your may be right lo-vw about the cali digi 1 crap. Ive only seen 2 of those cars in my life and that was not something I was paying attention for. So we are both right and wrong.

It can also be a coil from a vr or 2.0, you are right again.

Regardless, wrong coil.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Ok your may be right lo-vw about the cali digi 1 crap. Ive only seen 2 of those cars in my life and that was not something I was paying attention for. So we are both right and wrong.
> 
> It can also be a coil from a vr or 2.0, you are right again.
> 
> Regardless, wrong coil.


Ya it was the wrong coil, didnt know that at the time. Before I ever wired it into the car I had a few people tell me it would be no problem to use it, so thats why I did it. 

When testing it, it did work in all aspects of testing. So I never thought it could of been it 
No worries got it figured out.

no worries I got it working, cant wait to drive it this weekend!!!!
My test pipe came in yesterday the wife said, just hope it fits like they claim.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

get some vids up asap, cant believe it was something so simple. Why not make your own test pipe? my buddy has been making them for years, he gets the flange from autozone, has a shop weld it up. Cost him maybe 15 bucks


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Going to get videos as soon as I get it out of the garage. 
This is all it needs.

-Brady has my fender that I need to put on.
-I need someone to help me torque the axle bolts
-I got to put coolant in it 
-time it. 

Almost there!! I got a bunch of little stuff to do on the inside I couldn't do in the garage. 
Ill prob have it fully road worthy middle of next week. 

Ill have to play with the throttle body a bit. 
It seems to not give it enough air and I need to prop the TB open a bit. Even with the idle screw almost all the way out it needs more air. 

Revs at about 1000 rpm right now for the few seconds I have it on. 

Was going to make my own test pipe but I was gone all week and just felt this was easier. 

So if all goes well I should have a video of it out of the garage tomorrow.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

you can torque your axle nuts yourself if you put it in gear, tighten half of them, then neutral, rotate the tires again, back in gear and then torque the other half 


seems like the vortex police got rid of the quick reply box at the bottom of the page now


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

gay. i really liked the quick reply box


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya i tried that greg and it didnt work humm

ha its weird i read that its gone and i went down to the bottom to type into the quick reply box.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Well it runs!!
found a few coolant leaks i need to fix but it runs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfNPdp04QBA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvYAYHZ4OEs


Few problems
-Got to play with the shifter some more, the cables are not aligned properly :\ couldn't find reverse. 

-Thing fired right up and ran while I took those videos, Then I cleaned garage out, then went to drive it back in the garage and it would not run 
It would idle at like 400 rpm if I floored it but it wouldn't start again. It did this before kinda but what would cause this? 
When it starts it starts and runs amazing, but then some times it wont. 

-Got to fix the exhaust leak


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

used coil? lol

might have a loose connection but glad to hear its running and all that jazz


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya kinda thinking used coil problem might pick up an MSD deal for giggles


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you using a O2A trans?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

02a trans with 02m shifter


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok. Sounds like you just need to adjust the shifter in the box if it's not going into reverse. Its probably not the cables but the alignment of the actual shifter. You can adjust it from side to side in the shift box. Can you see inside the shifter box when you push down if its going into the linkage properly? Hard to explain sorry. 

I had this same problem with my shifter after replacing the cotter pin that fell of in the shifter box. I couldn't get reverse.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Well there is that alignment hole on the 02m shifter box that ive used to align it, prob going to play with it some more today. 

went out and bout a new msd coil... then found it outs oil filled :\ so then i ordered the right one and that will be in wed.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

-Got, a coolant leak fixed i think today and got some stuff done for the interior.
-Had to rewire some of my power windows and I forgot how that went so it took a while. 
-Also had to custom fit my center council around the new shifter. 
-Fixed the linkages so i got all gears again! 

Also got my fender back today so I can put it on tomorrow, just hope i can find all the screws!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Car seems to start up every time now yay.
I also made my first spark plug wire !! go me

now.... 

fuel gauge is wayyyy off.

before i tore it apart it was wayyy off like full was allll the way to the right and empty was like little under half.

This all started to happen when i swapped out a 89 8k ce2 cluster into the car bout a year ago

Ive tried another 89 ce2 cluster and reads the same. Then i swapped in my old 92 digi ce2 cluster gauge (took the two apart and swapped the gauge itself)

Now it just pegs full....
I just took out the sender unit and cleaned it up and have been manually moving the float arm and I see no change on the gauge on the cluster. I do get a change in resistance when i measure the resistance on the sender directly so that must be working.

any ideas?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Which fuel pump/sender set up do you have?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

digi 8v fuel sender ce2 

Im thinking its the sender because i cant get it to do anything and it wont work on both clusters.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Figured it out!

coolant level pin gives 12v to the 89 cluster and messes everything up. (T28/2)
I just disconnected that wire and boom it works. 

:banana dance: 

im not using a coolant temp level anyway so I dont care if it works or not. woot. 

Seems like everything else works in the dash. I cant start the car right now or i would test it.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

so weird it still has this hard start problem, some times it fires right up. 
like right now basically killed the battery trying to start it on its mayen voyage 

got everything back together and it wont start lovely


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

well I did get to drive it today
LOUD As hell, thought my exhaust had to seat itself but no lol i got to look into that. 

Problem is I was driving it, then when i think it goes form open loop to closed loop it runs real bad and wants to die. You got to keep it going. 

Then I tried to adjust timing and lol 2k with basically open header sound is loud as hell 
So i scratched that, thing was starting to over heat and I wanted to get home so drove it back and as i get to the bottom of my driveway it dies. I cant start it and cant push it up the slight incline. 
its not like it overheated and died it was just coincidence, to get it to run dizzy is like alomst cranked all the way to the right. That timing mark does not matter it seems. 

Had to have the wife and pizza delivery guy help me push it in the garage lol 

idk what it could be, I kinda think my CTS is bad but idk how that would go bad. 
I got another one im going to swap in.


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

damn brah that sucks


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey juggaluggalo where's the updates?????


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

lol updates are as follows. 

Car is back on jackstads, and im missing wheels now. 
In search for new ones. 

I think my timing is WAY too advanced so i need to fix that. 
Also I need to fix the hella loud exhaust leak (sounds like open header and everything is attached)

So need to fix that and find wheels and ill be on the road again.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

T-7 days till im an official sheep


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

bbs fail?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

bbs whyn


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

lol you already buyz some?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Drilla whole!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey what kind of gauges are those? Brand


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

been slowly working on this, weather has been sucky (this is in my favor) and I need tires. 

I got the exaust about 80% quieter but there are still some leaks, it needs to heat cycle a few times as ive clammed everything as hard as I can. 

I knew timing was way off and played with that, it seems to start every time now no problems. 

its sad just sitting on jack stands and me having no monies. 
but here are some update pics. Measurements are from inside of wheel to fender...

Frontz

















Rearz

















Dont want to but I have no money so prob going to just rock these dirty till winter.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

that car needs a single round grill and rear bumper and it would look good


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya I know! 
I wonder who could give me some already painted the color I requested?


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

i think purples a good color for your stuff haha finished up all the bodywork on the rear bumper last night that burn was worst than i thought should be primed and ready for paint tomorrow


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

lies. itll never be done. 

gared. give me your spare big flares/skirts. i wanna make my car even moar sheepy than it is already


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

steve if your car was any more sheepish, little brown raisens would fall out of its tail pipe


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Sux ordered tires this morn, just now got an email saying they are out of stock


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

359Bailey1320 said:


> steve if your car was any more sheepish, little brown raisens would fall out of its tail pipe


raisonets. i hope


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

get some 17's. i have some tires you could have free :banghead:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

no thanks lol those tires rubb too much


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

someone PLEASE find me toyo proxes 195 45 15!!!


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.treadepot.com/tire/245810.html

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....gorie=6&Ang_pro_Seite=15&Transport=P&dsco=135

http://www.performanceplustire.com/.../15/productID/2856/tireDataID/2236#prodAnchor


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

already tried all of em


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

it runs, been messing with my test pipe i bought that is suppose to be a direct replacement... lol ya right. 
I also tried adding a flex joint to it to help save my header some from cracking. 

had it tacked together and it fits perfectly but hangs too low. So now im hacking it apart again to bend it back up so i can not drag my exhaust off. 

just waiting on tires (national back order yay for me) and slowly dicking with my downpipe so it sits how I want. 

Just ordered some g60 flairs for the front too so I can measure up how wide of wheels I can run in the front. 

so close but still so far... grrr damn tires


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

gimme yer big bumper flares n skirts yo


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

slight update 
buddy has primered my rear bumper, just waiting for paint for that and a few other bitz. 











still waiting on tires, got to weld up downpipe, but cant work on it until i get home from vacation.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

they painting that **** down at columbos?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I think so :thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just got a call on my tires, the last peice of the puzzle and it sounds like they should be shipping next week.











Then I also finished up the racepipe. This was suppose to be a direct fit from 42 draft designs but nope it was too short and was bent all wrong. 
I kinda strighted it out, added a flex pipe, and bent it to where it will work under the car so nothing hits. 

not exactly what I was hoping for but i was already in it for the cost of the crappy 42 draft design pipe so i didnt want to put any more into it, then I had to. Flex pipe was added to help prevent premature cracking on the race header.










so its possible I can drive this is a week or two, just in time for by birthday!

Also got the rest of the parts for my g60 brake swap so now that Ive ditched the 14's I can get the bigger brakes on there 
Thanks Rich!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Lamb, its whats for dinner.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

drilla


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

that was a deep joke that cooked up in the oven


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

where is the remote!!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

no idea. i still cant find it


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i looked in the fridge 3 times


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

if definitely wasnt in there


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ok if anyone is still following this thread. 
Its on the ground and rolls!!

Tires are on my corrado steelies and i could drive if it I could figure out the timing. 

Newest problem. 
It fired right up after sitting for a month or two no problems. 
it runs gets hot and then slowly wants to die. 
I crack the TB some more and it stays running. 
Got it up to temp and then turned it off so I could start it with the coolant temp sensor unplugged to time her. 

well now it wont start with coolant temp sensor unplugged? what gives i plug it back in and it runs  vacuum is fine maybe grounds? I checked those a bazillion times. 
idk what gives If I could only time it I could drive it now. Any ideas?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

ugggh


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

"what does it even mean" :double rainbow guy:

randomly found a thread guess its WAY to rich
sooo how the f do i time it then lol


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

this is going to sound really dumb, but i didn't think you could change the fuel mixture with fuel injection. I thought the ecu varied the amount of pressure the injectors inject based on things like air density and/or manifold pressure....therefore, are you sure you have the right chip? Maybe it needs to be rechipped/reflashed no?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

its not a diesel greg


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi greg


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

okay not pressure, but can't the injectors change pulse width and timing? so that goes back to timing or chip. sorry for not adding anything to this thread once again


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

SHE IS ALIVE AND DRIVES!!!

No knock, and BOOOOST!

Thing pulls so hard but still haven't really got on it yet. 
I need to finish interior and dress up the engine some still. 

I think I need a new BOV as this one might be too small


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

sweet! i got to get going on my badly.

what BOV do you have?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Im using a Forge 007 1.8t DV. 
I thought it would be fine as the turbo is pushing alot more air and psi. 
But I feel that this is not allowing air to escape fast enough when I let off the gas. 
Purely speculation but sounds like charger makes a noise


----------



## EvilVR666 (Jun 6, 2003)

i was just thinking of doing this swap with a 1.8 16v but after reading this thread i am not sure i am up to the task.... lol
glad to see you got this running though. :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

lemme drive it!


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Finally! 

where is the bov located?.... that makes a little difference..


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

in you vid you are using a passat upper manifold, did you try the g60 throttle body on it? was there any clearence issues that would cause you nor to use the g60 throttle body
Thanks


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Well been busy with work over here so haven't had much time to play with the car. 

Then I do play with it and find out my Forge DV that I planned on using as a BOV was WAY too small. 
So then I Created this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-DV-BOV-should-I-use&p=67249251#post67249251

Mainly me talking to myself but I learned alot about BOV's in the process. 

So I bit the bullet and Bought a Greddy RZ BOV. 
40mm compared to 25mm that my Forge one was. 

Then I get it on today and my boost tube re welded with the new flange. 
Installed the new bov on and I had NOTHING but problems.
hoses popping off valve working then not working.
All these weird problems.
Swapped out and tried all these different vacuum sources and just going crazy.
This is all with the Greddy RZ valve at its softest setting.

So then I'm like this valve is way too strong for this the 16v vacumm and boost of the g60 , i need a new spring, or I need to cut it.

Then I found this
http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-eng...lly-works.html

So now I took out one of the springs and going to test it tomorrow, should work!! 

Thought I blew up my charger a few times today as boost tubes blowing off while driving. 
I love not having a MAF and I can drive the car with no boost tubes installed


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Oh wow didnt see everyone posting to my page, damn new v bulletin!! 



toplessvw said:


> in you vid you are using a passat upper manifold, did you try the g60 throttle body on it? was there any clearence issues that would cause you nor to use the g60 throttle body
> Thanks


I was using a Scirocco intake manifold like EVERYONE uses. I DID not want to use that dumb azz elbow thing for the throttle body so I had problems hitting the dizzy (i fixed that) and then when I installed the motor it hit the brake rez. So I ditched the rocco manifold and Im using a stock 16v manifold now. 



> where is the bov located?.... that makes a little difference..


Its inbetween the TB and the intercooler heading to TB


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ofcorse more setbacks 

After all the problems with the BOV yesterday I took it apart to adjust the springs and found this









Getting a new one next week, but nothing is ever easy!

Drove the car around a bunch today and wow its nice, Cant wait till its 100 %
I hit *7PSI*!!!!! Didnt know what to expect with this setup but 7 is not too shabby on a 16v i feel. 

LSD just grips the road and boost makes it fly!

I need an alignment before I can take any long trips with it, but damn its fun. 

Exhaust is still got a leak and why wont it just seal !!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

bring the car over tomorrow!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I need an alignment real bad but I will. 
Maybe next weekend. We need to have a fender cutting party at your place.
I cant do it here


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

do it tomorrow! we are putting my car back together, then starting josh's airride install


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Wow everything was running good, then I was playing with those pot sensors and ohms.
Thought I messed something like that up because car started to barley run and buck all over the place. 

Even blew off a boost tube from bucking. 



So I noticed my A/F ratio gauge was reading some real wacked out readings, then when I went to prime car it would turn on with the fuel pump. 
I know the circuts are related so i pull o2 sensor off and bam!

Some how all 3 wires that I soldered and used some hide grade heat shrink on melted together and connected all 3 wires together!!!
WTF
So now im on the look out for some of that thermo wrap for my wires, anyone recommend anything?

I thought I found my answer at 034 site but they dont have any sizes over 3/4 " 


Also car seems to get real hot, if im not moving temp goes over half way on cluster. 
oil temps are around 200 tho and from what Ive read on the 8v g60 they are usually around 210 so maybe im doing good?!


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you have an oil cooler?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya factory oil cooler


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

well your temps will never be lower than 200... the antifreeze wont let it.... i have an external and ditched the factory and my oil temps are at about 180-190 max, at full warmth

thats also with a colder temp switch for the fan


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

MORE stupid setbacks :MAD:

Got my second Greddy Type RZ BOV in and it has the same problem. 
I wish I would of opened it up sooner as now I have no car for the weekend  











I mean i could drive it with no boost but 









this sux. 

Maybe its a sign that I need to order the bigger greddy Type R valve.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

apparently greddy = junk. 


try something else dood


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

cant now welded in the greddy flange into my boost tube so im stuck with a greddy product. 

They make good stuff im just having uber bad luck lol


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

...if it werent for bad luck.....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

MOAR bad luck, 

ECU has a blown resistor in it YAY so I need to fix that now!

ECU wont go into closed loop no matter how long I let it idle. 
seems to just dump a ton of fuel into the engine too.

Should have new coilovers, and new dump valve for this weekend.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

coilovers? 

come to the show sunday!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

im doing everything i can to go to show man, I want to drive this thing so bad.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

I signed your email up for ups tracking so you would know as quick as I do when you get a tracking # on the coils. Yay for bag rebuilding. Hope you can go lower/ride better.

why can't you limp it to your show this weekend in open loop? you'll just get bad mileage  won't damage anything would it?

I wonder how long that resistor in the ECU is been broken and how many of your other problems were caused by that :banghead:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

well now i just tested my other ECU and it looks like my meeter cant read these resistors in my ECU....
I can test any one on the board and none get connectivity so idk wtf is going on now....

:what:


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

are you talking about that big brown one that has like purple and orange in it?

That blew in mine when i did my swap from arching 200A on the intake...:banghead:

Thats when ecms were $200+

OMG you wont believe how hard it was to try to find that resistor.. I had to do a calculation from the colors, but it was hard because the resistor blew in half... lol


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

actually idk what one it is... did that control the o2 circuit ?
I thought I figured out what one it was but now idk... need to play with the pins some more. 
I have an extra one I just swapped the chip over to so I will see how that works later this afternoon.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

drilla whole :thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just drove around for a while with my car. 

I dont have a bov so its running no boost. 

I guess i still dont know if my car is in 100% open loop. 

A/f gauge will bounce around like its in closed loop then next it just will stay there for a bit. 

idk seems to drive fine just dumps a TON of fuel at star up. Like im talking cloud of fuel out the tail pipe.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ok so i think im in closed loop for sure now. 
ECU just had to learn a bit I think. 

drove around without 02 plugged in and obviously the gauge never moved so it obviously moves around now with it plugged in. 

Got to clean up my wires again and hope to get everything in for Friday (alignment)

Still runs rich but its got no boost so that could be it, and I can play with POT a bit to lean it down.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you better be coming over saturday night for the bonfire and to snuggle


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

i love you


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

trying to get everything done for bonfire and show this weekend 

hi Brady!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ok im saying F the new suspension as its not going to work as well as I wanted without steveo rigging it. 
so ill hold off till i can do something else. 

Thanks for sending those out Greg!!

So I hope to get my bov tomorrow and then I can drive the car around to see how well it drives again.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

we are lacking pics


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

still is far from done but its all together, i hope to get some pics tomorrow or this weekend. 

already got a list of stuff to do for winter. 

Mocked up my strut tower bar today and idk if its going to work either :\ throttle body is super close to it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

LO-vw;67438297without steveo rigging it. :P[/QUOTE said:


> i can arrange this
> 
> i rigged brady's VR to run tonight


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

that bastid never called me!! I wanted to help!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

BOV still not here 
Guess its coming tomorrow


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

boo.



LO-vw said:


> that bastid never called me!! I wanted to help!


its all done other than a few lil things. hes been driving it all day today


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ZOMG valve came today its HUGE!!!

installed it along with a f ton of other things and wow car drives and pulls soooo hard!!

still at only 7 psi but im happy, BOV makes an amazing noise and its so big you cant hear the air blow out of it at idle!!
So no one will ever know its boosted until i blow by them and shift and you hear the bov! 

Trying to make it to steveos tonight still but got to make wify happy first 

Should be good to go for show tomorrow.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

oh kay yay more bad news!! lol

Engine is burning oil like mad. 
bout 1qt in bout 1/4 mile

Soo what is it valve seals or pistons? 

When I took intake manifold off x months back I found this in my intake ports.
But this is when car wouldn't start so it could be anything....


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ok did a compression check and wtf everything is the same ?!

So I took a video for yall

Could this be bad valve seals?!?!
its constantly burning oil and comes out real good when I rev it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> oh kay yay more bad news!! lol
> 
> Engine is burning oil like mad.
> bout 1qt in bout 1/4 *TANK*


fixed it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

haha thanks my bad

Well bit the bullet and bought a valve spring compressor and new valve seals...

Guess this gives me an excuse to install my new intake cam for more horsepowarz


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

my post must not have made it on here due to slow azz internet... that is too much oil to be valve seals..

take the charge pipe off to see if there is oil in the pipes... single out the components and see where the oil is sitting... 

run the engine n/a and see if it still burns.. 
do you have the crank breather bolcked?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

no oil in boost tubes and it does it NA too. 

when i had the head built I only had 15 valve seals and the guy said he would give me one. 
well im thinking he never put one in...

compression is good across all 4 on a cold engine and no smoke when I boost only when i rev or first take off. 

in vid you can see breather is open and shooting out air fine no oil


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I was referring to the block breather..

I guess the only other thing to do is a leakdown test...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

gared, do a leak down test.

i have a valve spring compressor if you want to borrow it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

steveo your compressor wont work or i would of asked 

I cleaned the block breather before I put it on so idk how it could be blocked. 

I did a leak down a long time ago and i remember everything was ok. That was when nothing was running and i was trying to figure it out.

thats why im so stumped


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Have you showed this video to Walt, #1 VW mechanic in the country?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

lol na not a bad idea.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

maybe I missed it but what software are you running on this?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

running SNS 16vg60 chip and it runs like a dream!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

anything yet?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

na didnt play with it yesterday waiting for partz and that tool


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i think it's a missing/wrong valve seal. i really think if it was rings you wouldn't have that high of compression and it wouldn't be as much oil. probably wouldn't have all that residue in the intake mani on a fresh engine with the rings either.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

hope your right or im blaming everything on you!!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

the S4 is going to be packed on the way to H2O


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ok pissed..... 
Spent hours because i didnt realize how much air leaks out of the cylinder when you run a constant 150+ psi into the cylinder... so ya my tiny compressor cant keep up... its tiny (thats what she said). 

So then busted out a trick I learned form Nam, the rope trick. 
Stuffed the cylinder with rope and after a bazillion try's it worked! lol 

So I got just 2 exhaust valves taken apart (both on cyl 1)... one looked ok (valve away from belts)... and the other confuses me... I think my oil problem is caused by a cracked valve guide and this thing.... 








You can see its outline here... that thing normal? 










idk what it is but it was cracked and under the valve seal (on valve closer to belts) 
Then the seal looked like this way worse then the other valve seal. 









This is the same valve guide 









better looking valve guide (away from belts)... 










so is that bad? is that normal? Should I keep going or take the head into the shop?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

on a good note I ordered my bbs lips today  
atleast ill be able to push my car around.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

how wide we goin on em?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i can only imagine how bad Kelly hates this car


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

OMG GOOD NEWS!!!! 

Head shop called me today and i was expecting the worst. (cracked head, something major, or nothing at all) 
Well turns out they installed cast valve guides instead of the bronze that vw calls for. 
I guess both will work but they also require different style valve guide seals, the diameter is different. where they seal... around 5 thou iirc 

so what was happening was my valve seals were acting as hydraulic pumps and pumping oil into the exhaust every time the valve open and closed. YAY FUN!! 

So they said its totally their fault and going to redo everything. He also said he would pay for gaskets!! 

Good news at least i know I'm not crazy anymore


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Great News!! 









Seriously though, glad to hear. Does this mean it is going to H2O now?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

poopycock


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

can i pull out your couch


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

tambernackle?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ok finally got home from h20 and recent travels for work. Got some stuff done today. 
Got head out and noticed they broke off my temp gauge sensor so i need a new one :\


























Also got this to throw in the head this time around. 








Boom installed









Boom head is on









Boom broke my Throttle switch plug trying to take it apart yay










Got to play with it tomorrow. Just needs coolant, that broken sensor, and install intake. 
Also adding some thermo wrap on the wires so they dont rub and burn on the exhaust if ever exposed as things are hidden near exhaust.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

sweet :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## thuggedoutwhitey (Nov 15, 2006)

bonner


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Josh... 

Your welcome Gared


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Man I dont get it. 
Got everything back together and the engine is dumping a TON of fuel out the exhaust. 

Seems like the oil problem is solved but now its TONS of fuel. 

Mechanical timing is all 100% 
Starts up and will idle but just TONS of fuel. plugs are all black 

any ideas?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

too much wiener, not enough balls?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

intake or vacuum leak?


----------



## muuurph (Aug 19, 2009)

good luck with the bull sh**. I have a 16v w/g60 setup bbm lysolm...and my problems never end...the 2 times I've had it out my timing gear on the crankshaft keeps shearing keyways...first my valves got bent, and today it happened again, and who knows if my valves are any good.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Fixed everything last night! 
I hooked up my vaccum lines up backwards :\ 
I had a 50 50 chance at screwing it up and i did it lol. 

Runs and drives great, It just has this weird hesitation issue randomly. 
It typ is around after I start it hot or cold. 
Its like it leans out and bucks a bit.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

muuurph said:


> good luck with the bull sh**. I have a 16v w/g60 setup bbm lysolm...and my problems never end...the 2 times I've had it out my timing gear on the crankshaft keeps shearing keyways...first my valves got bent, and today it happened again, and who knows if my valves are any good.


 
oh noes! That is something that scares me. 
Dont they make like a 4 pin timing gear or something to prevent that? 

My charger belt must be slipping as I was at 7 psi, then I tightened it slightly and it hit 8.3 psi :sly:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

OH also now after the head is back on i have a pining/knocking problem. 
Kinda intermittent but usually after 4-5 psi


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

probably bad gas. corrado did the same thing, but it had the original fuel filter, and one of the coolant sensors was bad. plus it had gas in it that had had a birthday. it's probably been a while since you put gas in it too. try new gas


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya thinking it was gas too. some of that gas in there did have a birfday too ive filled it up twice prob 3/4 tank of new 92 and 1/4 of 1 year old 89 lol 
It didnt ping before head swap. then I did swap and it pings tho so that confuses me. same with this hesitation problem.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

something to do with melted o2 wires? maybe a bad knock sensor? something to do with fuel being cut?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i fixed the 02 sensor wires, an engine will still knock with a knock sensor it just trys to sense it and control it some. I don't think fuel is being cut but i have no way to test this. 

I thought my 02 sensor stopped working but then it seems to be working again :screwy: 
Oh the joys of custom builds. 
I'm going to drive it till i cant any more as i need to get the full burnt out of it, then over winter test all the wires. 

I have a slightly larger cam so maybe its leaning out and my 02 sensor does not display it fast enough.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

it sounded great leaving on sunday


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks man, I was going to ask you what car had the single speed temp sensor for the fans? 

F low speed I just want high speed on.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

westy rabbits for sure had them. 


do what i did. tie the high and low temp/speed sides of the fan switch together into 1 wire then run that to the 12v+ on the electrics. that way, the fans kick on when the switch hits 95* and stays one from there even when the switch switches over at 105*


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I did that, i need to look into everything again and kinda want the simplicity of one speed and switch.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

this thing is a joy to drive!!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

lemme drive it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Engine will not start in the presence of a vr6 swap


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

steveo27 said:


> it sounded great on sunday


 
This.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

just wish i knew where this oil is coming form


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

found a pic of my car from the show last weekend


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

derp derp derp


----------



## ArdaMK2 (Oct 21, 2007)

LO-vw said:


> found a pic of my car from the show last weekend


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

sik, nice work!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Well the car and I have been hibernating during the winter and the last two days of 60deg weather have got me motivated. 

I have been working on these for summer tho 










Other then that I have been collecting parts over to install before spring.
Got done with work a bit early today and started cranking away. 
Got a ton of little stuff I want to do along with install new rod bolts and re hone and ring the block. 










































Excitement at this point :thumbup::thumbup:

I got a mk5 battery box to test fit to see if it would work and it does! mk2 batteries are actually smaller so I got some room to hide some stuff now 


















Excitement at this point :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ok got to start to tear it all apart now to get to the pistons. Got them torn out in no time and then I find out why im burning oil... 

Excitement at this point :banghead:

Whole time I thought I just washed out the rings trying to start it but looks like it happened before I got the block and some spots have lost the cross hatch on the cylinder wall. 

Cyl 1









Cyl 2









Forgot cyl 3

Cyl 3









So sweet another failure of components to other peoples faulty work :banghead:

Idk what to do now. Might just pull the block and take it to the machine shop.....
Wasn't going to drink tonight but I think I found a reason. :facepalm:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

DAMNTHATSUCKSBRO.


drink some more lokos tonight


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

I got that orange one left Might have to, Saw some bacon at walmart too. Might have to make the bacon cup and drown my sorrows. 

What you doing tomorrow? 
Want to help Brady and I tear the engine out? I cant do it alone as I have no picker.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

so what now? hone it?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i got no plans, i can come give yinz jagoffs a hand. and if you remind me, i can bring those spare tuner lugs you can test out:wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

syracusegli said:


> so what now? hone it?


I was going to hone it thinking it was just needed a freshening up, not expecting to see some parts polished with no hone. 

It was rebuilt before I got it and idk how far that dude honed it or maybe not honed it far enough. 

Soo I want to pull it and just get it done right as im sick of dicking with this thing. 
Dont want to hone it and there be a flat spot or out of round spot putting me in the same spot.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

steveo27 said:


> i got no plans, i can come give yinz jagoffs a hand. and if you remind me, i can bring those spare tuner lugs you can test out:wave:


Plan for lunch time


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> I was going to hone it thinking it was just needed a freshening up, not expecting to see some parts polished with no hone.
> 
> It was rebuilt before I got it and idk how far that dude honed it or maybe not honed it far enough.
> 
> ...


agree. Pull that sucker and get it machined or at least measured. You'll love that ring grinder.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

sucks g$. glad it turned out to be something conclusive causing the oil burning. :beer::beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

ohyeah. the cylinder walls look even more awesome in person. i couldnt beleive how bad they were


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Ya sux man, when I tore the whole thing I found more cool stuffs. 

When I pulled the Intermediate shaft, the bearings crumbled and were ready to explode at any min. 

Soo block is at shop, they are going to measure it out and hone/bore.
They are also putting in new ARP rod bolts and resizing the connecting rods. 
Along with new int shaft bearings. 

All stuff I cant do here. 

Ill put the rings and everything back together when I get it back. 
Said a week or two it should be done. 
I'm in no rush as ill be in Detroit next weekend  hint hint greg.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

ZOMG come to Lansing!!!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

d-bot said:


> agree. Pull that sucker and get it machined or at least measured. You'll love that ring grinder.


I hear it work's even better when you attach your drill to the crank!

Engine is done at shop, hope to get it tomorrow. 

recovering from my trip to Detroit. :beer:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Bank account is drained, but I have my block and rods back. 
Block is decked, and re-honed, turns out I could of done it myself but I wanted to make sure. 
It is towards the limits of the bore size but not too worried as i got another engine im collecting parts for. I also got the arp bolts installed in the rods and the rods resided. New intermittent shaft bearings installed too and looking good. I should have almost everything to build engine again. 

Plan for tomorrow (if weather holds) strip block form paint and repaint. 
Machine shop chipped it up so want to re do it, once Paint dries start to assemble everything. 

Hold ups are going to be my new g60 oil feed line from ECS... still hasn't shipped 

And this from the weld shop. 










getting rid of the new beetle breather cap. 
Going to run a -10 AN fitting off the back of the valve cover instead. 

Wish me luck. 
Wife is gone all next week so this will either get worked on alot or ill be parting with the yinzer crew. :thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

little pictures for updates. 
Dont have a pic of the bung welded on the valve cover but ill document that later. 

Car actually has head on it too but forgot to take a pic. 


















got my rims done and mounted too yay!


























some videos on how we mounted the tires lol















Thats all for now, need to kick the hang over and ill work on it some more 
I need to get some stuff powdercoated and get a crank pulley pin kit before it will run.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

way to do it the hard way. Next time use bmx innertubes.
and thanks for the call when you were in town


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

sweet, i just got a g60 feed line from the dealer, along with all the banjo bolts for it :thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

d-bot said:


> way to do it the hard way. Next time use bmx innertubes.
> and thanks for the call when you were in town


bmx intertubes? never seen that way?

Man I hardly had time for anything while I was up there. I also didnt have a car so i was at the mercy of my buddy and when and where he was driving me. 

We did hit up autorama for like an hour b4 close lol


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

lol stash's dad used to spray either in giant loader tires and stand there and light it with a match to seat the bead. balls of steel


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

we rule. too bad you dont have a video of zack cookin his eyebrows off, that was pretty funny :facepalm::beer::thumbup:

dude, sweating all day today, i think i was sweating beer out cause all i could smell was pabst ice, it was awful 
hi greg, i miss you :wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

That last video is the video that Zack burnt like all of his hair off. 
I thought the tire seated so i shut off video, then i smell burnt hair and was like nooooo i shut off camera. :laugh:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

good times duder :heart:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> hi greg, i miss you :wave:


miss you too. :blowjob: 
party my house 27MAR


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

got a ton of little things done that ive been wanting to do. 

-fixing alternator mount 
-shortened coolent neck so it does not hit charger 
- got rid of the beetle breather and made it ported out back. 



























Pissed tho got all this done, so i can now bolt the whole thing together and start it... well my luck as I'm torquing the cam cap down it strips out the threads and now i need to heli coil the hole  

So now I got to do that tomorrow, get new hose clamps, and pin my crank.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

moar


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

didnt take many pictars but got alot of little stuff done. 

Pinned the crank 


















supper bad pic but you can see its almost there. 









re wraped all the wires in that nice black braided plastic housing 
just got to put intake on, run wires, rad/radsupport, and front bumper. 

If it was going to be nice out i would get it done faster but its suppose to snow so ive been doing other things.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

why isnt this done yet? do i have to come up there and finish it. its gonna be nice next week, we need to start doing MKII bro stuff bro


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

it was going to be done this weekend but then i saw snow in the forecast and was like eh i can wait  

doing alot of little things that bothered me rushing it the first time. 

edit 

I broke my GTI 16v grill badge too  anyone recommend a good plastic glue/epoxy to glue the clip back on? 
otherwise i need to find one  that one only took me a year to find


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

send kelly away for the weekend, and ill come over, and well play car


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

did you find a heat wrap for your 02 wires this time?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Yep did that the first time after they melted once  

all the hard stuff is done just need to put it back together nicely. 

Had a scare trying to find -10 black braided hose. seemed like everyone was on back order then i lucked out with jegs. It was like hidden on their site  

that should be here any day now, so i can finish up the breather setup.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Its Alive!!! just need to dig it out of the garage now and seat the rings.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

EXCELLENT! i cant wait to drive it 




and PS, please throw the rest of the PBR Ice away ASAP. i still feel like sh_i_t:facepalm:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

just bolted up the new Diesel geek short shifter wow feels AMAZING!! 

I need to get these hub centric rings pressed in my wheels or something they are a pita to get in.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

good news is the rings seated and no more smoke!!
bad news is it knocks now :thumbup:

just my fucking luck with this damn thing. 
runs better then it ever did tho. 

Knocks only on decel or no load on engine. 
Idle is fine untill you rev it and then it comes down from reving its starts to knock. 

wtf man wtf


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

did you get the right sized ones ya chud?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

right size what?
everything was right size


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

idk if you can hear it as I can barley hear it in the video but it only does it on revving down


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

hub centric rings...


are you ****ing serious? dude? why? any ideas? load cam knock?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

LO-vw said:


> idk if you can hear it as I can barley hear it in the video but it only does it on revving down


Thought charger was exploding as it sounds similar, get out of car and pop hood, rev engine and yelled ****.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

did i build it wrong? i sorry


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i don't know what happened man. know anyone with some extra 2.0 rods and pistons?

kinda hoping for whatever reason its that oil gear upside down or something, the noise is coming from where that thing is installed. 

WOT no noise and pulls HARD then you put in clutch and knock knock knock knock knock knock knock knock knock knock knock knock


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

ohnoes


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

man that sucks.

aba block swap it? (after you find out whats up)


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

dude, turn off the jake brake. opens the exhaust valve when you're off the throtte


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

im gonna slap you greg


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

steve i'm gonna slap you for sucking at building a bad influence on gared and making him order the wrong parts.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Greg , slap the bag and spill wine on his shirt and shorts plz 

Well I haven't torn it down yet, but form my internet diagnostic I MIGHT be on the better side of things then originally thought. 

Ordering new rods and pistons would be the easiest thing to do but I have no money at the moment lol. 

If my memory and internet diagnostics of my problem is correct and i have any luck left it's my wrist pins. 
Just called machine shop and sounds like he can press new wrist pin bushings into the rods as they usually fail before pistons or pins do. Hope this is the case cuz i dont feel like dropping any more money then needed. it looked like they did something to the wrist pins but i have no proof of that and never was requested of them to do so. 

if all works ill try to get to them tomorrow or Friday worst case the weekend, wish me luck.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

take luck


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

so we gotta pull it all apart again? 


ill slap your bag greg :wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks
The engine shop is starting to scare me tho, thinking they are trying to milk some money out of me :sly:

so I just picked up some plastic gauge (should of done this before but it ran before fine whatever). 
Going to cut appart the oil filter here soon and see if any real damage is in there. 

im a lil tired so I might not get to it today plastic gauging everything


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

get a VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

G6024v?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

wow totally different situation today. 
Went to start it and it just sounded like a cement truck spinning with a ton of rocks in it. 
So then I totally disregarded my wrist pins as the problem. 

took the oil filter off saw lots of shiny stuff in engine
pulled oil drain plug with magnet on it and just a tiny bit of metal on it  so that was a good thing, could of been metal I couldn't clean off from decking and boring block. 

figured it had to be the rods and started with 1-4 and boom lots of wear on the top bearings, not soo much on the bottom. 

Then pulled 2-3 and two was worse then 1-4 mind you bad but still not super bad, then I get to # 3 and boom real bad. 


Letting all the oil drip out of the engine, going to plastic gauge them tomorrow.
Pulled one main bearing cap and it was clean and good. If its only rod bearings then im going to plastic gauge them and put new bearings in. **** it


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

FFFFFFFFF. rod bearings were fine when we put the motor together. i guess you can blame me since i helped you build the bottom end 




359Bailey1320 said:


> get a VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


NEVAR!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

never vr unless its a R32

Me thinks rod bearings failed due to tolerance. 
I should of PG'd them but they told me they sized them the same as what they came in as... guess not whatever live and learn.

Need to PG them and order proper size bearings. 
Crank looks fine, seriously only drove this thing less then 3 miles so saved it from exploding or doing anything to to bad.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

PS Car looks SICK with the bbs's on it :nutting:

my ass end isnt as wide as steveos but looks just as good :nutting more:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

"oh, these dont need PG'd they are fine" 

did you say that. ya nub:wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

shut your mouth when you talk to me!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:heart: u.

lemme know when you wanna redo EVERYTHING AGAIN! ill come up and well finish that evil case of PBR ice


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

if replacing the rod bearings does nothing, then ill tear it all down again. right now im happy with replacing the bearings. 

If i tear it apart it will probally get new rods and pistons.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

im not letting you tear it all down again. if that doesnt fix it, youre gonna run it like it sits until it blows up, and start building the "other" motor :facepalm::beer::thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> I should of PG'd them but they told me they sized them the same as what they came in as...


Always! I have had the best machine shops screw **** up. A rattle/knock off load or light idle is almost always rod bearings. I just popped in here after posting in your thread about wrist pin bushings, so granted, I don't know the whole history of this thread.

G/L


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya 99% of my problems with this engine was me trusting people. 
-head shop f'ed up
-block i bought was messed up, dude lied
-rods are over sized
-all digi coils are the same....no

learned a f ton tho through all my headaches.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

So the new bearings came in today, couldn't get good readings on all of my rod bearings as they were scratched up. 
Got everything ready, PG each one
Got like 1-2 in spec and the rest are out. 
So got to order .010" over sized and that should be good. hoping I got lucky here. 



Not too upset tho as I woke up to snow outside, then it melted. 
Salt all over the roads because whatever reason, then it was raining while i was working away on the car. Not like I could drive it around anyway.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

finish it for this coming weekend. it might finally get nice enough out to drive our cars


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

if nothing else is wrong it will be done for the weekend. 
Well its never done but it will be drivable. 

I need to cut the fenders up steveo it rubbs all the way up lol


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

srsly? good thing you didnt go 9"s


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

already wishing I went 9's actually


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

haha. MOAR rubz?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

moar sleezies with the 9's


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

need 10z. pull mad hoez


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> So the new bearings came in today, couldn't get good readings on all of my rod bearings as they were scratched up.
> Got everything ready, PG each one
> Got like 1-2 in spec and the rest are out.
> So got to order .010" over sized and that should be good. hoping I got lucky here.


How are the crank journals from the last ones? Did any of the rods or journals have scoring or blueing? If so, you really should consider having the crank polished and the rods resized at a minimum. I know it is a lot of work but beats having to pull this apart again. The machine work is relatively cheap.

.. the bearings are actually undersized and .001 , but we know what you meant...


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Crank looks fine no hot spots no scoring. 

So got it together with new rod bearings, start engine...
Engine: Knock knock
Me: Hello
Engine: I hate you! 



So its got to be the wrist pins too. :banghead:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

shiiiity. its the g60. it hates you


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

LO-vw said:


>


goddamnit :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:HATE


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

time for the 20vSC


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

happy birthday d-bot


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

stupid question, but do you have the correct size pistons in it?  Could be piston slap.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

SOOOOOOO here is an update


Well just tore the whole ****er down.
Riped head off and pulled psitons, was going to take them to get checked out today.

As I am getting cyl 2-3 out i feel the crank clunk and im like wtf......
so Im like maybe its just cylinder 4 wrist pin clunking...
scurry along to get 1-4 out and nothing they all look real good. no movement

so at a loss again and super confused i move the crank around to get it to clunk and mother ****er i think its my flywheel bolts.
I can spin the crank and feel it move when i abruptly stop it....
Ive read that could be a cause of knock but then WTF is up with failed rod bearing #3 out of nowhere


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

359Bailey1320 said:


> happy birthday d-bot


thanks homie. 

:beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

do engineers use torque wrenches?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

FFFFUUUU 16v 

hopefully we can figure it out tomorrow


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

wouldnt that be some shiiit if it is/was your flywheel.

after the machine shop those are new bearings in there right?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

with my luck does not surprise me.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

if it is the flywheel, wouldn't you have a camaro shifter?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

oh ya didnt you have something like this happen


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

ya the flywheel was totally whopped out in the camaro. but, it's a different can of worms since the shfter is mounted directly to the trans and comes up through the floor. FWIW, with the flywheel out of balance, there weren't any knock sounds.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

What a crazy day. 
Cant move my arms but thanks to my homies Steveo and Josh we got the trans out and back in. 
It was for sure the flywheel, you could wiggle in and out and back and forth. 
Could of made some major damage.

Just glad its over, head gasket and other parts needed to get it back together should be here any day now. Probably wont get it back together until next week tho as ill be busy with other stuffs. 

I am pooped but sooo glad thats over with. 

Steveo took a picture of some of the gulling on the spacer and flywheel if he feels like posting.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:

i couldnt believe how bad it was. you held the fly wheel in place, and the crank would rock back and forth:screwy:

took the tranny out, and the wiggle the fly wheel in and out:banghead:

never seen something like this before :facepalm:


im just glad we got it apart, figured it out, and got it back together for the most part today 

ill post a few pics up after i shower :thumbup:


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

....my arm is all ow:sly:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

youre ****ing he-man. ive never seen anyone just lift a tranny up like that and slam it in place:beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> :wave:
> 
> i couldnt believe how bad it was. you held the fly wheel in place, and the crank would rock back and forth:screwy:
> 
> ...


So, were the flywheel bolts loose? Hard to understand what you guys are saying. Are the thrust shims in the center main journal shot or missing?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> youre ****ing he-man. ive never seen anyone just lift a tranny up like that and slam it in place:beer:


taught him everything he knows about that....unfortunately


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

359Bailey1320 said:


> taught him everything he knows about that....unfortunately


trannies are light.. its easy to just slam them in place.. helps when you are spawn of Goliath too..


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i bet you like lifting and slamming trannies greg 


and no idea why this happened. all the crank bolts were torqued to spec. gared installed some kinda spacer between the crank and the flywheel, and it ****ed something up somehow


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

steveo27 said:


> i bet you like lifting and slamming trannies greg
> 
> 
> and no idea why this happened. all the crank bolts were torqued to spec. gared installed some kinda spacer between the crank and the flywheel, and it ****ed something up somehow


why did you guys use a spacer? only cars ive seen a spacer on the crank, were auto cars..


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

between the crank and flywheel. 

i have never seen/heard of one going there either. maybe gared will chime in and esplain


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

damn yo


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you speaking about that spacer, which is more like a shim? That goes on the face/outside of the flywheel and acts as a torque plate for the bolts to help them from backing out (beside the fact the bolts always have loctite on them.) If that shim was on the back side it would most certainly cause issues because it has a small dimple on it and probably caused the assembly to get out of whack.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Are you speaking about that spacer, which is more like a shim? That goes on the face/outside of the flywheel and acts as a torque plate for the bolts to help them from backing out (beside the fact the bolts always have loctite on them.) If that shim was on the back side it would most certainly cause issues because it has a small dimple on it and probably caused the assembly to get out of whack.


yea, the shim was prolly between the crank and pressure plate. witch would cause problems. like the bolts coming loose..

its supposed to go: Crank>Pressure plate>spacer/shim>bolts.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

LO-vw said:


> Nothing huge going on, i just had some spare time to tear down the ITB's
> I took out the choke plates and rods along with the whole controller and fuel rail.
> Those are going on ebay if anyone wants them...
> 
> ...


 why on earth would there be choke plates on throttle bodies?!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Are you speaking about that spacer, which is more like a shim? That goes on the face/outside of the flywheel and acts as a torque plate for the bolts to help them from backing out (beside the fact the bolts always have loctite on them.) If that shim was on the back side it would most certainly cause issues because it has a small dimple on it and probably caused the assembly to get out of whack.


gared's a derp i guess


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Are you speaking about that spacer, which is more like a shim? That goes on the face/outside of the flywheel and acts as a torque plate for the bolts to help them from backing out (beside the fact the bolts always have loctite on them.) If that shim was on the back side it would most certainly cause issues because it has a small dimple on it and probably caused the assembly to get out of whack.





> its supposed to go: Crank>Pressure plate>spacer/shim>bolts.


Yinz are talking about the shim that does mount on the outside of the flywheel on a 020 flywheel, so you are correct. 
There is also another flat shim (optional mind you) that goes in between the crank and flywheel, no dimples , just a flat shim. 

Per Bentley it is used to achieve proper flywheel spacing.

Never would of guessed that shim wouldn't work on an 02a flywheel in between crank and flywheel. Didn't use it before and it was in front of me when I put the flywheel on again so i was like lets get it a shot. Main goal was to space flywheel out a hair so I could see timing marks better. Hard to see on my ECS flywheel. 

I'm just happy i don't need all new rods and pistons right now :laugh:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

chipolte was still a bad idea


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

steveo27 said:


> chipolte was still a bad idea


Nevar!!!!


Got 95% of it back together tonight. 
could start it up tomorrow, aiming for around lunch time. wish luck:thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

geterdone


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

mmmm big fat burrito luck to you!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

LO-vw said:


> Nevar!!!!
> 
> 
> Got 95% of it back together tonight.
> could start it up tomorrow, aiming for around lunch time. wish luck:thumbup:



call me tomorrow and lemme know. or better yet, come see me :heart:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

It runs!!!!!!
no weird noises as of yet. 
Need to drop it off the stands and get it rolling. 

Also installed a USP clutch line in black 










Would drive it tonight but Pens are in the playoffs so got to watch :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Go Pens!!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

im coming over tomorrow! were gonna go drive it around


PENS :thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

sure, got to clean a bunch of stuff up in the engine bay. 
Kinda slapped some things together incase i had to take it apart again :facepalm:

Then this weekend we are cutting the fenders at yer place


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

good deal. i got hockey til atleast 1:20 or 2, then ll be over prolly 2:30ish:beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

It moves under its own power!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

haha beat me too it. 

Ya beat the piss out of it today and took steveo on a little cruise 
Almost died but we had fun :thumbup:

got to clean it like whoa and mess with the engine bay hiding some stuff still but it moves and drives all under its own power.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

runs great, pulls hard, i want a soopa charga now 

and we even cleaned the garage. we are all that is awesome


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

good deal.

wheres the running/driving vid?!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

got to clean it up first 

should of went with 9" bbs's thats my only complaint at this point


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome man. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

rich, when you called him last week and he put you on the speakerphone, you talked exactly how i imagined bro


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Congrats G :beer:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Thanks guys!

Cant wait to wash it. 

Finally feels good to have a normal garage again lol


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

is that kelly's mkiv?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i wonder who cleaned your garage


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

ya took pic from roof of her car, just got a new windshield in it too


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

going to install this oem fuel storage tank. 

Stolen picture, these can be bought new still. 










Car cuts out in a turn under 1/4 tank so this should fix that.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

good day of working on the car, 
Got that fuel tank in, good thing i wanted to do that as I noticed that they sold me non FI fuel hose rated for under what I am running!!! so I swapped out all of that hose and put some good stuff in. 

no leaks good to go. 

Got my horn working again, cleaned up engine bay and put in mk5 battery cover in. 

its finally coming together!!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

LO-vw said:


> its finally coming together!!


Glad to hear you got everything on the engine sorted :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

awesome! 

go buy your fishing license now, you missed a good day today :wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

we need to go to dunhams again :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

come down here tomorrow, well go shopping, get ya everything ya need


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

lets go after wed or later in the week.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

finefine. were going out tuesday afternoon. you should cum


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

we want video.

come to motorstadt


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

any videos?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

nope. he drove it to my house this weekend though


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

nope no videos, it runs and drives beautifully though. 
Having issues with my serp belt and high rpm/boost, i have the fix coming but it might be a month or two before it gets here. 

as she sits today.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks great girlfriend


----------



## ArdaMK2 (Oct 21, 2007)

LO-vw said:


> nope no videos, it runs and drives beautifully though.
> Having issues with my serp belt and high rpm/boost, i have the fix coming but it might be a month or two before it gets here.
> 
> as she sits today.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

veedubman91 said:


> is there a possibility of running a rabbit radiator since it is a smaller core?


No I already tried that in mine. It fits better but still does not fit.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

its not that it does not fit it has to do with the outlet of the rad is on the driver side with the g60 rad then on the pass side like all the other NA rads. 

rad!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

LO-vw said:


> rad!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i hate that part of the movie where he rides over all those logs. :banghead:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

agreed!

my favorite part


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

this is stupid !


----------



## jetta4dr (Jan 19, 2004)

i prefer curb dogs


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

raptor Jesus approves


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

he went extinct for your sins.

wanna sit on my back porch and drink beers tomorrow and smoke cigars?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Just a few updates, been working alot and driving this pig any chance I get. SOOOO fun. 

I haz tilts now!











And worked on my rear suspension adding bushings from where I had heim joints. 
Both work well, just liked the bushings for piece of mind. 
After not welding for 2-3 years I welded these things on no problem


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

those arent the ones i gave you eh? 

way to not tell me you were going over there 

and find me a tiltz n slidez breh:wave:


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Naw I bought brand new rear shocks and cut the bottoms off haha 
They were on sale 

You dont want tilt and slide.....:banghead:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

werd.

you able to fix/braise/wtfeveryouweredoingto that cable?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

so far so good, JBweld is magical


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

steveo27 said:


>


 

Yup


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

good story.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Gared,

Lookin good dude. You gonna be at H2O?

Pete


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

he better be! cause im staying with him thursday night!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that was the plan, we can cuddle greg :wave:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

just bring money and beer :heart:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

i have to pay for sex from you now?


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

well it's only $3


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

well worth it


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

for some reason my subscription ended on my own post :\ 

mods to come over winterzzz stay tuned


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

throw some pics from shows you've gone to over the summer up on here. I want to see it on the car hauler when you moved too 

didn't something happen to one of your baller wheels when you moved?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you have a pretty mouth greg


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

:facepalm: you and your rainbow ways


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> you have a pretty mouth greg


You should have seen him in his pretty boy get up this past weekend


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

oh he loves the pretty boy getup


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to update your thread asshat


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

builtforsin said:


> Way to update your thread asshat


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

update, i drove to IN and rode in it last weekend. 3rd gear burnouts :thumbup:


----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been looking into doing a 16VG60 conversion using only OEM parts from both engines, would this be possible? 

Also, if I do actually go through with the project, can I call on you for some help? 

Love the car too btw! :wave:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

we need updates


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbdown:


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*steveo27*

your face :thumbdown::beer: :rainbow: :unicorn:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Miss you:heart: 8==D:wave:


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Permaslowedvr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the car


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

where'd you score that adapter plate for this header? Is this a Bosal? 






LO-vw said:


> Got this in the other day, way smaller then I thought it would be !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

